# 2011 Ohio Rut Update Board



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

As in the last several years guys and gals this is the place to post your observations concerning the 2011 Ohio Whitetail Rut.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm Starting the thread a little early this year so that there aren't multiple threads started concerning the same subject. This way everyone can follow one thread. This should make the thread more informative with more people taking part in it.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

The rut will start the same time it does every year here. First week of November will really kick it off. Same time every year. To see what days you'll most likely see deer during shooting hours, go here: http://www.usprimetimes.com/30day.html Match the two up and you'll have a great idea of the hottest days to hunt. Watch the weather and look for fronts coming in on the better days, and you have the holy trifecta. Works the same every year without fail


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Last year was a strange one, would you agree? Across most the country in 2010 rutting activity was sporadic, minimal and downright disappointing for many hunters. But the good news is that experts are predicting a strong rebound in 2011!

Now, the possible reasons for last years strange rut are many. But if you saw the 2010 peak rut predictions from Deer & Deer Hunting’s Charles Alsheimer, you might be inclined to believe the strange rut was tied to the moon. As a refresher, according to Alsheimer, the key factor in kicking the rut into gear is the occurrence of the second full moon after the Autumn Equinox. According to this theory, once the “Rutting Moon” hits, most doe’s estrus cycles kick into gear and the peak of the rut follows shortly. Keep in mind, there are many rut prediction theories and this is just one of those. But when it comes to rutting activity observed in 2010, Charles seemed to be spot on. Alsheimer predicted a “trickle rut”, resulting in sporadic rut activity due to an abnormally late “Rutting Moon”. Could this be coincidence? Possibly. But maybe there’s also something to be said for the moon. So with that possibility in mind, I wanted to share with you the predictions Mr. Alsheimer has unveiled for 2011!

In Deer & Deer Hunting’s October issue, Alsheimer explains that “this year’s rut will be much different – and much better – than what we experienced last year.” The rutting moon this year will be November 10th, and based on other years that have had this same moon, the rut should be “intense and very exciting”. Sounds good, right?

According to this theory, the seeking and chasing phases of the rut in most states north of the 38th latitude should kick off around November 7 or 8 and will continue for a week or more. Breeding should begin taking place in most cases by November 15th, with the peak of breeding occurring around the 20th.

*With this in mind,* *Alsheimer has predicted The 9 Best Days to Hunt in the North in 2011 to be… November 10-18.*


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

:happy1:


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cant wait, from my experience for the oast 7 uears hunting in ohio i have found that i kill all of my bucks between november 5-13 , as i have 7 heads on the wall the smallest is 125" 8 pt killed my first year and a 167" 11 pt killed last yr


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought last years rut was spot on. The best moon days were during the week when most hunters are at work, but I had great activity during the best moon days. I saw my giant the exact day I expected to. I don't think I'll guess so spot on this year, but I hope so  I missed him last year, but I don't think he'll luck out again


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i'll report on nwc ohio


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Didn't see any sign of rut activity this morning, in the farm country of NW Ohio.

In a couple of weeks we should see some early activity as the bucks are always ready but the does are not. Mid Oct, bucks are setting the pecking order to establish "the" dominate buck. The last 10 days of Oct are usually a good time to take a buck as they are searching for those early does in estrus. Scrape activity will increase the last week of Oct and beginning days of Nov.

The first week of Nov, begins the early breeding activity and by mid Nov, Ohio's rut is nearing the peak. Weather and hunting pressure can alter the bucks activity, causing some of the older, wiser bucks to do most of their moving at night, but from the last week of Oct and most of Nov, rut related buck activity is at it's highest level.

Nothing is etched in stone...but this is general break down of my experiences over the years of hunting here in NW, Ohio. As someone said, the peak of the rut is basically the same time, every year, give or take a few days. 

Good luck to all...sb


----------



## Bones10 (Nov 2, 2009)

We need a STICKY on this one guys!!!!!!!!!!!::thumbs_up


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am glad you started it early this is my favorite thread of the year!


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am going out Thursday to Saturday next week. When do you guys think it will lull out this october?

Any observations on what patterns they are on now and any activity reports?


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I will post what I seen in Brown and Highland co.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Well there is not as many acorns this year. Not seeing the # of deer I saw last year, but it's early normally hunt oak flats on ridges. I'm hoping in a few weeks, the deer will return to these type areas, they bucks should be watching some doe porn by then. I'm thinking deer should be near agriculture fields. I just returned from southern Ohio (cheasapeke, iron ton area). saw deer bedding in grass fields at night. Seen deer in some bean fields. I hunt public land, so it's difficult for me to hunt agriculture fields
As far as the rut, bucks were heard and seen going at it WWF style at 3 am in the morning, woke some folks up! So there getting ready.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Helix33,
I agree last year was not normal even tho i saw people around me getting good bucks it was different than other years I hunted my lease.

With that in mind the second part of Chucks prediction was that this year would be out of this world because of how things went down last year. Well its this year so i am pumped!
I will report from Muskingum & Coshocton counties & I will let everyone know what kind of activity I see this week...And beyond.

By the way I have still seen fawns with spots last weekend if that is an indication of a late rut last year?

J,
Where I am from no acorns is a good thing for deer movement so that is good news hunt up.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I hunted Friday and Saturday in Marion County and saw 14 deer.4 bucks and the rest doe's.They were all traveling together.Biggest was a small 6 point and he was butting heads with a button buck.Nothing serious just some pushing around.They made a small scrape and ate some acorns.I had all 14 deer pass by at 25 yards but I am holding off for a big buck.I have pictures of 4 different bucks that I am looking for.But they are extremely nocturnal right now but they are gradually coming by earlier and earlier each day.About 30 minutes after legal shooting time...

Last year I watched a buck breed a doe in the middle of a bean field at 3 pm on the 7th of November.I have it marked in my hunting journal.I have bucks chasing doe's on days from Oct.28-Novemeber 14 last year.I did not hunt anymore after the 14th though because I tagged out the first 2 weeks of November so that's as far as my journal goes for last year.Comes in handy having notes from previous years and helps pass the time while in stand.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Lorain/Medina County border- Believe its a basket 8 that made a few scrapes on hedgerow between to bean fields. The hedgerow leads to woods. Noticed them tonight. They looked fresh.
Lorain County- Last week to small bucks were rubbing horns and hitting the licking branches.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

No acorns at all in Harrison County. I'll post up my findings the next fee weeks. Subscribed.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

A friend reports that he saw some large fresh rubs and scrapes on a tree line in a fence row near a large thicket over the weekend. I suspect that the cooler weather the last week has palyed a part in this early activity. With the temps predicted to be back up near 80 later in the week I expect the early October lull. With this news and the cool weather I'm really getting the fever to get started but I will probably wait another couple weeks before I get serious.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

well me and a few other peeps from SW Ohio are saying there might actually be a early rut this year we have seen atleast 3 different bucks with swollen necks already and chasing does and we have gobs and gobs of scrapes i might be wrong but who knows but all i know i gotta good feeling about this years rut


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Had a big doe come thru at 7:30 this morning with a fork horn right on her tail. Can't say that he was chasing her but more of a follow type of thing. He did stick pretty close to her though. Around 9 I had a doe and fawn come in and the fawn was still on the teet :tongue: They hung around for a little over an hour feeding on browse. Not seeing many rubs and haven't found the first scrape yet. The woods are loaded with acorns in Vinton County.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

was out sat evening in stark co, saw three deer 2 doe and a small 5pt the buck was by himself when i saw him at 6:00 pm, i hit the can and he came running in and hung around for about 5 min, before he finnally lost interest, i will post from stark co..


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ridley said:


> The rut will start the same time it does every year here. First week of November will really kick it off. Same time every year. To see what days you'll most likely see deer during shooting hours, go here: http://www.usprimetimes.com/30day.html Match the two up and you'll have a great idea of the hottest days to hunt. Watch the weather and look for fronts coming in on the better days, and you have the holy trifecta. Works the same every year without fail


Thanks for the link...


----------



## cheetah09 (Aug 14, 2010)

Went down a side road by the river near powell,ohio.Saw a group of deer of which about 4 of the 6 were bucks,1 really nice one.Also saw another group down the next road.About 15 deer and about 10 or so were bucks,mostly 4-8 pointers,one was a big one though.I saw 2 of the smaller bucks fight for a few seconds,nothing serious though,so they may be ready in a few more weeks to get serious,I figure they will be splitting up soon.Of course where I hunt about an hour north,I saw 1 doe last night,go figure.


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed....:thumbs_up


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Things are slow right now with this heat wave!Looks like its suppose to cool back down next week which is good.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Adams county on my land....I have a good amount of rubs and scrapes, and growing by the day!!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Found a scrape today. No big deal. Still 3-4 weeks...


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

glad to see this thread,hows the activity near Coshhocton,any body hunting around there


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

found several small boundary scrapes ...some woods loaded with acorns ,next woods nothing...hummmm..seen a small thicket all tore up with rubs(small)
also logan co saw 4 bucks all running together(not good sign for early rut)
no beans cut yet.....deer in the corn all day....
not to change subject but...one time last yr on stand this woods had so many squirrels in it i've never seen anything close to it ...one time i counted 16 fox squirrels at once...and thats just the ones close by....went there during high noon (hot) and only got 2 out of 4 i saw.
if it's too hot for them ,it's too hot for deer ,which makes it too hot for me.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw a few rubs and 2 scrapes the last 2 days between Muskingum & Coshocton counties. Saw 9 deer total a 3 point feeding with does & a 6 point just passing thru not feeding.
From what I see they must all be in the uncut cornfields? Not much sign in places that will blow up in the next 3 weeks...?


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

same here...deer seem to be hangin in the standing corn for the most part. cant wait for this hot weather to break!!! i like to hunt mornings on days like this. we'll start seeing some chasing in the next 2-3 weeks...cant wait!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Saw what could have been a couple of small scrapes, but not 100%...saw quite a few rubs, but just the velvet removal type...nothing blazing white, but did get a pic of this guy rubbing which I thought was cool...I went out today even though it was way too hot...spent about 10 hours out just because of how far I driver to get to this place...squirrels, *****, and red headed woodpeckers were all I saw....May not be able to get back out until the 21st, but then have 3 consecutive Fridays off (lovin' me some long late Oct weekends) and then off the week of Nov. 7...It seems that all the large buck activity on trail cam over the last two weeks has been between 5AM-6AM...


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

in haroson county sunday seen two shooters still running together not close enough still to warm no scrapes maby next week


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I found 3 nice scrapes and a handful of rubs in Darke County.
Most of the corn is still standing, and the deer seem to be primarily nocturnal at this point.
Activity is picking up though!


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I hunted southern galia county yesterday and when i pulled on my gravel road to go to my parking spot i saw a beautiful 150" 10 point sogging the crap out of a lone doe!! He was definately after her, he followed her every move with his head down and grunting!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Well Im tagged out, but I going to fill my doe tag and go have some fun in November playing with some new toys. Ill post what info I can from Clark County


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Sep 7, 2006)

Tagging this post.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

From Knox Co.

Saturday, seen 2 shooters at day break. Seen a couple small 6 points. All were by themselves. No REAL rut activity that I have seen so far.

Rubs everywhere though.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Saw two big ones together yesterday after work. Went to check my cameras, saw them and backed out!
I know where I'll be next Monday! (Next chance I have to hunt).


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Will be out this weekend in stark co, hunted monday morning saw two little guys hangin together 5pt and a 6pt. if i could pick a week to be off this year it would be the last week of oct, there is a new moon on oct 26, this will be the second new moon after the fall equinox that was on sept 23rd, I have kept notes on this the last 4 years since we hunt kentucky and ohio, and we have noticed a pattern, some years we have been in kentucky during this period of moon phase during rifle season, some years were still in ohio bowhunting, but either we have shot some good bucks during this time.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

nwc ohio ...1 doe @530....1 nice little 8 pt(100+)@632...2 turkeys...dz bushys.
buck walked right under me, ate a few acorns, then walked appx.30 yrds. and tore up a small tree!

pheasants ,crows,woodpeckers,all were talking..
good first night on stand.

but still too warm to kill anything yet..


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

The 27 th should be an excellent day to hunt . I maybe sick the 28 th


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I haven't even hunted yet....everything is ready just waiting for the right day, weather is acting funny right now.



Tim


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

went out today after not going for a week saw one buck. havent been seeing any scrapes but found a bunch of rubs. i would say it will kick off here in about 2 weeks. bucks should start cruising


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I had 3 different bucks hitting this scrape the first night I put the camera over it. Cant wait to check it later this week or next to see how the movement times change...


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Drove around yesterday and checked for scraps in 2 of my cut corn fields. Did not find anything. We still have 2 fields to cut on one farm and haven't checked the other farm yet. Both are in Coshocton County. I haven't been in a stand yet this year. I don't want to burn myself or my stands out this early with the crappy weather. Only have about 400 acres between both farms.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

I think the lull has started. Even the little bucks have dissappeared. Does are coming out late evening.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

emmac13 said:


> I think the lull has started. Even the little bucks have dissappeared. Does are coming out late evening.


I agree, I haven't seen any of the younger bucks that I did the first two weeks of the seasons, although one of my buddies did take a nice 3 1/2 year old 10 point on Sunday evening. I did take a doe Sunday morning, do now it's time to focus on a shooter buck.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Haven't seen anything to get excited about yet, which is fine. 9 days off starting the 27th, The last couple days of October have always been good to me in Jackson Co.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

Same up here in Michigan. I wouldn't call it a lull. It's simply to dang hot! i will be hunting Scioto County Nov 6th-13th. And I am SO excited about it!! Should be hitting it just right!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hunted New Winchester (Crawford County)last night seen 3 doe's at 6:30.I was getting tore up by mosquito's so I left a little after that and seen an NICE buck walking along a creek/fence line.He was atleast 300 yards away I could see his rack with no bino's!I had my rangefinder which helped me get a slightly better look and he was really nice.By himself and it was around 7:15 .


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Couldn't wait went out and switched cards from the camera and had 2 bucks hitting the scrape on the 10th at 11pm and then last night at 7:09pm....


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Marion county saturday am. had four bucks all together watched the largest buck work a small scrape in daylight which was cool then did a little light sparring with another good buck. too bad they were about 125-150 yds. and moving south of me


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

How is the corn in central Ohio, is it still green or is it bout ready to be picked?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

some around here are getting close,others need a few weeks yet....just started on beans ,but rain came,and beans came to a stop.
only appx.20% of beans off ,no corn at all.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I should be heading out this weekend....Ill post up what I see.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I was wanting to go this weekend but wouldn't you know that the only day this week I can go its supposed to rain and have 22 mph winds....


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Corn is yellow as heck here...corn being cut everywhere! 

I hope it starts getting better by the day! 

Come on Pre Rut!


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## bgdeer1006 (Oct 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hunted this evening and had 5 doe's come by at 5:30 then seen a buck making a scrape 200 yards away on the edge of the woods.
That was it.I thought id see more since it cooled off some after the rain last night.I did find a very fresh rub.Had to been made within the last 2 days because it was not there Sunday.

Beans are coming off almost everywhere.From what the farmers said at the co-op,corn will be cut within the next week if the weather co-operates.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm up in NW Ohio and some corn is coming off but where I am its still a little green. I have my vacation in starting the 25th and I'm hoping the neighbors property is shelled by then. Anyone else have any luck tonight???


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Wed. here in the NE Oh. No rubs, no scrapes... Beans are coming off, but most of the corn around our place is still green. Only take off for "chop". GUessing due to wet spring corn harvest will be 2-3 weeks back. Beans should be on pace. SLOW deer movement. I saw more deer driving to get my kids formula than I did the 3x ive been out already.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

The corn is dry here as well and being cut.


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

Guys i hope somthing gives soon i havent seen much at all but the crops are coming off in my area to so maybe that will change some patterns a little, Seen a few small rubs but thats abot it. Good Luck to all this season!!!


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw nada.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw 2 doe's and an skunk this evening


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

One day a week is not enough for me to give an honest opinion of the activity. Driving to work this morning, seen two decent Bucks.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

driving home tonight at 8:30 and a decent buck crossed in front of me on a 'mission' it looked...head/nose down and didn't seem to have any other concern...hoping the good stuff waits until the 9th/10th/11th time frame...5 days straight stand time planned!!!


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

FINALLY !!! Went out tonight in the rain to change stand location.. hung it. Walking back out quiet in rain, snuck up on a forkhorn. Bleated at him 2x (too small to shoot, just) decided to mess w/ him a little .. looked up and started my way. Stopped at 20 yds out and started grazing again. I grunted at him, tucked tail and walked off (OOOPs). Went another 50 -100 yds and snuck up on some does ( 2 yearlings) in same bean field. They looked right at me for 3-4 minutes (wearing a leafy suit w/ those fake fabric leaves sewn on), went back to grazing. Eventually walked off.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Talked w/ the guy who farms our land, beans will come off as soon as rain stops and dries up. He told me our corn will be a couple weeks yet b/c planted late.


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

z7master167 said:


> Cant wait, from my experience for the oast 7 uears hunting in ohio i have found that i kill all of my bucks between november 5-13 , as i have 7 heads on the wall the smallest is 125" 8 pt killed my first year and a 167" 11 pt killed last yr


I think he is from West Virginia..


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

We have noticed a few new bucks on our land that were not there during the summer (on trail cams). It looks like they are roaming a little looking for new rutting territory.


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

Still running in groups here in SE Ohio.. Still got a couple weeks yet for stuff to start getting interesting? High winds for tommorow.. But i am eager to go set in a tree, kinda feels like your on a roller coaster if you get into a small one lol..


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I hunted tonight...I saw 12+ does/fawns and 6 turkey...all within 25yrds....I couldnt put a horn on any of them. The beans are picked at the farm across the road. The deer were all in my Groundhog Forage Radish and Turnip plot. One of the fawns tried nursing from a doe and the doe wouldnt let it. The fawns where running all around playing.....I saw some fresh rubs in the front field as I walked by, but nothing really stood out. It was VERY WINDY TONIGHT.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 3 doe's.Kinda slow but at least its cooling down!


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

went out this morning in the wind..about 9;30 climbed down after seeing nothing but one white tail...did some walking/scouting...ran across 3 different active scrapes...moving one stand closer tomorrow late morning!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I saw my first scrape two days ago...nothing serious, but the first sign that bucks are beginning to think of the girls.


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw a lone buck walking a haul road this morning about 150yds away not a shooter though i snuck up on 2 does walking out


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hunted this weekend with my girlfriend for the first time and we saw some doe and a small buck all just feeding....Did some scouting and didnt see any scrapes and very few rubs.. i was pretty surprised i thought id see a little more rut activity especially since the property im hunting has quite a few nice bucks..the only thing i did see was two young bucks sparring on one of my cameras.Im hunting harrison county


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

Drove from Columbus to Cincinnati today and there was alot of road kills. A few bucks among them. Also saw quite a few deer in bean fields. Deer hits could be up because of harvesting too.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Saw only one deer last night. He was a 125" 8 point and now no longer have a buck tag.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Checked my cams today. As recent as this weekend I have 3 deer that will make p&y all together at my feeder at 4am. This was sat night. Looks like the are still grouped up around me in Harrison county.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

flathead said:


> Saw only one deer last night. He was a 125" 8 point and now no longer have a buck tag.


Nice job!!!


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

buckeye bowhntr said:


> Had a big doe come thru at 7:30 this morning with a fork horn right on her tail. Can't say that he was chasing her but more of a follow type of thing. He did stick pretty close to her though. Around 9 I had a doe and fawn come in and the fawn was still on the teet :tongue: They hung around for a little over an hour feeding on browse. Not seeing many rubs and haven't found the first scrape yet. The woods are loaded with acorns in Vinton County.


had the same thing happen in morgan county 2 weeks ago, except it was a small 8pt... i thought it was very early for that myself


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

This coming weekend should be better. Much better moon phase, might actually see some bucks on the hoof in the daylight. At least I'm hoping


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ridley said:


> This coming weekend should be better. Much better moon phase, might actually see some bucks on the hoof in the daylight. At least I'm hoping


Weather looks good around 30's for the low and about 58 for the high!:darkbeer:


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm stuck down here in Tennessee for the time being, but one of my buddies in Jackson said he saw a lot of sparring between several smaller bucks out in the field on Saturday morning. Another one of my buddies killed a 150" stud eight point two weeks ago, and he said he was still hanging out with a 140" nine and a 150" ten.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> Nice job!!!


Thank you.


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have 6 trail cams out and all the mature bucks I'm cn right now are all nocturnal.. hopefully by next weekend a few of them are up on their feet during day light hours..ill probably get pretty aggressive with rattling next weekend to try and spark something


----------



## middlefield24 (Oct 17, 2011)

Watched a young buck grunting and chasing 2 young does in a bean field, no rubs or scrapes yet on my farm in Geauga county.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw seven bucks last night with shots on five of them.10 deer in the field at that time.The only chasing was a five pointer.Some sparring.The older deer never messed with any of the does.In the next plot 100 yards away my wife was hunting over standing soy beans.She had 5 does feeding.No chasing,She did shoot a doe last night,her first of the year.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Dr. Alsheimer says that Nov. 10-18th will be the best time to hunt the rut this year. The so called hunters moon (full) is Nov. 10. I have always gone up to Ohio about Nov. 5-12th but have never really seen it wide open. Every year it seems to be getting cranked up about the time we leave which is around the Nov. 12 So i thought i would go Nov. 10-18 and see what happens.

What do you Ohio locals think about this?


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

completepassthu said:


> Dr. Alsheimer says that Nov. 10-18th will be the best time to hunt the rut this year. The so called hunters moon (full) is Nov. 10. I have always gone up to Ohio about Nov. 5-12th but have never really seen it wide open. Every year it seems to be getting cranked up about the time we leave which is around the Nov. 12 So i thought i would go Nov. 10-18 and see what happens.
> 
> What do you Ohio locals think about this?


I think it will definitely be the best time to be out.. my cousin just shot a buck tonight and there was fiur grouped up.. its still early


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

I did watch a 2.5-3.5 year old Eight point run a field edge with his nose on the ground this afternoon untill he was out of sight!!!! Also found couple of yearly rubs (trees that get hit every year) freshened up!!!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

here's the latest prediction 

here is the best days to hunt ohio.......starting on 11/04...to the 11/15
if your in crop land---11/04-09/11
if your in big woods---11/10-15/11

the best day this year will be 11/09/11


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

WEEGEE said:


> here's the latest prediction
> 
> here is the best days to hunt ohio.......starting on 11/04...to the 11/15
> if your in crop land---11/04-09/11
> ...


I know the "experts" always say sometime around the first 2 weeks of November, but I have a hard time given my past success hunting hard the last 4-5 days of October through the first3-4 days of November.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

i live in Adams Co and things are def starting to heat up around here pre rut style. lots of fresh scrapes the past week and other guys are reporting some chasing going on. i always have and see the most deer and good bucks around here the first week of NOV. 4-12 seems like to me. ill be going out thurs and friday evening and all weekend. prob going to be best weekend yet considering weather.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

DXT2511 said:


> I know the "experts" always say sometime around the first 2 weeks of November, but I have a hard time given my past success hunting hard the last 4-5 days of October through the first3-4 days of November.


oh i can't argue with that either....my best was around the 6th.
halloween to the 12th,i always kill.


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

haven't seen much yet here in Noble County, had a 120" 8 point under me the other night, got all kinds of trail cam pics but all at night, it'll crank up in a couple weeks though. Nov. 11 is my day, killed my buck on that day 3 years in a row now, a 130" 10 point, a 138" nine point, and last year a 136" 10 point. Ill be in the woods that day, put in for vacation Nov 9th- 15th.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

The hunters moon is in October. Its called that because it is the closest full moon to the earth & Indians could see enough to hunt at night. The Moon Chuck goes by is the beaver moon in November.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Saw a buck on way to work this morning. He was running along side the road, almost come to a complete stop to show the kids and he looked / acted spooky Im guessing just because of the cars. None the less, it is a positive sign to see a buck moving. Looked to be 1.5 yo maybe a 6 or small 8 point. Hancock County.


----------



## pyrochoppers (Apr 17, 2011)

Rain rain go away come back in March

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Big difference one my farm from friday to monday. There was no real scrapes on friday and went back out and took a ride around and they are all in the same old spots opened up and tore up. Found a new one about the size of a buick hood. I put a camera on it. Will know in a few days...


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Was out this past weekend, and again this morning, in stark co, no real buck activity to speak of, hunted two different properties,saw doe's on both still stickin pretty tight to their young ones, with a new moon coming on oct 26th, this should be some very good buck movement


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Give it 2 more weeks and some cooler wheather you will start to the sign of rutting deer.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

here in southern Ohio.. last 2 days we have gotten scrape activity.. But were also using synthetics with mock scrapes.. BUCKFEVER SYNTHETICS

Look at the weather.. the 25th of October we are getting FROST !!!!!!!!! 25-31 FROST FROST FROST FROST FROST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WILL BE HOT... GET OUT YOUR RATTLE HORNS !!!!!!! HOT HOT!!!!!!

I could have dump shot a 130 buck 2 days ago but we have a good 170+ running and couple 150+ running around.. so its too early to take the barely pope in youngs..


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Saw several rubs and one scrape this afternoon. Didn't see anything chasing.


----------



## hillbilly123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Starting to see scrape activity, so it's starting but will not peak for a few weeks.

I think the last week in October and first week in November are best for southern Ohio.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Gonna get out Fri.-Sun. this week and the next two weekends...This temperature has me excited...Disappointed cause two of my trail cams are dead and I had to leave unexpectedly last week, so no pics on those two the last two weeks...Need to get those fixed and get one back up that was acting up but now seems ok (think it collected moisture)...Was gonna hang several drippers and make some mock scrapes to and see what happens...I think the beans on the one half of the property should be coming off soon, but the corn still has several weeks to go...


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

cool thread. good luck everyone. cant wait to get up there the week before thanksgiving. i know the rut will be done by then but it should still be good. i hope.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

trophyhill said:


> cool thread. good luck everyone. cant wait to get up there the week before thanksgiving. i know the rut will be done by then but it should still be good. i hope.


I think you may see some action still then.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

chaded said:


> I think you may see some action still then.


right on. last year i didn't give it much time in the stand. ThanksGiving morning 30 minutes after sunup i had a small forky on the ground. first deer i saw and was happy to take him. it was friggin cold in that stand and then it started rainin. great country up there in O-HI-O. i wish i would have hunted growing up in O-HI-O


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

The year before last my father in law had a real nice buck coming right to him during the week of thanksgiving and my brother in law was walking up to my father in laws stand banging antlers and blowing on his grunt tube being just being dumb and scared it off. We still make fun of him for that and I'm glad it was my father in law and not me lol.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I stopped over and talked to a buddy of mine this evening( He doesnt hunt but owns some GREAT property)....he said "last night I was just sitting there watching the does walk around in the back field from the kitchen and this one doe ran out of the thicket...running like a dog would run....and about 50 yrds behind her there was a buck chasing her.....that buck chased her all around the back field and up through the front....he wouldnt stop for anything". Then he asked me..." have you ever seen anything like that before? "....I just smiled and said " Not yet this year"....but he could tell it meant something to me because of my ear to ear grin.....ya, Ill be heading out there tomorrow after work with a stand to hang.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I love Halloween on.. I will hunt all I can from then till gun season.... I have seen young ones on feet and mature on cams only so far but it only takes one deer and one night to make it perfect


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

trophyhill said:


> cool thread. good luck everyone. cant wait to get up there the week before thanksgiving. i know the rut will be done by then but it should still be good. i hope.


Not true!!! Some of the best chasing i have ever seen is on black friday for some reason thats my time to be in the woods


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Saw a nice, 3 1/2 yr old this morniung about 8:30. I would guess somewhere between 140" and 150". He was coming out of a section of woods moving towards a bean field. Nice deer.


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

Been seeing a few rubs and scrapes here in Scioto It should pick up alot next week goodluck to everyone


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with you.Some of the best hunting can be found during that time.Most of the does have been breed,but the big boys hit the ground searching for more.


z7master167 said:


> Not true!!! Some of the best chasing i have ever seen is on black friday for some reason thats my time to be in the woods


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

any one around harrsion county was down there on the 15 to hang standsnot much in the way of scrapes or rubs. but seen to nice bucks in the corn were i hunt cant get back till nov 2-7 hope its as good as everyone says.cant wait


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Starting to see sign in Holmes county! Went to clear some tree limbs today and there were several new scrapes and rubs all around my stand! Can't wait to sit all day Saturday!!


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

tnks good luck


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

Saturday morning should be a good day to hunt. Low temps and with all the rain the past few days they should be moving. Bucks should really start moving late next week.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Saw a young buck running along a corn field last night at 4:15. Nothing else around that I could see. That is the 2nd young buck I have seen running in 3 days just driving back and forth to work.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

I've seen about 7 different active scrapes on the farm I'm on since last weekend...unfortunately I won't be able to make it out this weekend, well, maybe Sunday, but can't wait until the 5th-6th and then the 9th-13th...7 full days in the woods!!! RUT ON!


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

lb74hd said:


> any one around harrsion county was down there on the 15 to hang standsnot much in the way of scrapes or rubs. but seen to nice bucks in the corn were i hunt cant get back till nov 2-7 hope its as good as everyone says.cant wait


Im in Jefferson County right next to Harrison and have seen several bucks sparring in the fields.No major fights yet but just some light tickling going on.However the woods are starting to explode with fresh scrapes everywhere.They should be chasing pretty good by the time you get here on the 2nd.Good luck


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks im hunting jefferson&harrsinon line so you are in my back yard good huntting to you


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Starting to heat up in Marion county had a buddy rattle in 3 different bucks this am.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

7-10 days prior to the full moon in november and a few days after will be the prime time for me. Starting to see a lot of scrapes and rubs pop up. Does are getting agitated from some juvenile bucks with their noses where they shouldn't be!


----------



## Cincy Slinger (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw lots of bucks milling around this morning. Saw couple small bucks bumping does around.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Rchoyt said:


> Saturday morning should be a good day to hunt. Low temps and with all the rain the past few days they should be moving. Bucks should really start moving late next week.


right on rshoyt...it will start to ramp up this wed.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Tomorrow and sunday should have deer on they feet moving.....I will be out there in the morning...


Good luck everyone



Tim


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh YEAH !! Saved vacation time for the next 2 weeks starting on Thursday morning - Nov 8th ! Have seen some small bucks milling around but no Monsters yet


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

As I posted on page 2 of this thread, because of the new moon on oct 26th which is the second new moon after the fall equinox, which means we are losing alittle more moon light each night until after this coming wed, the bucks should be on there feet and moving, with next week being an excellent time to put one on the ground, exspecially on tuesday.... I'm on afternoons this year, so starting tom morning and all next week, and prob the week after, i'm campin out in a deer stand.. i'll report from stark co..

Good Luck 
GUYS


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Daylight tomorrow better be good! I haven't even seen a Buck in Ohio yet this year!


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

This weekend should be some good buck movement , gotta 2 calls about 5:00 pm from 2 dif huntin buddies and they both had seen big bucks tonight out in bean fields around 5 this evening, which is a good sign for all of us, on this thread..


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont know what happened to my spot last year i saw about 40-50 bucks i seen 7-8 bucks a day and killed a 167" 11pt and this year i saw 2 does the 2nd day of season and a mighta been a buck last sunday morning thats the only 3 deer i have seen since season has came in, not to mention i havent found a rub or a scrape yet!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Great idea for a thread! Who would have thought of it? :wink:

I love the Ohio Rut Thread every year whether I start it or someone else. I agree though, it would be great to try to keep it all on one thread.
So much great information starts rolling in once things start heating up!

Look for this thread to BLOW UP soon!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

If you guys wanna try something kinnda interesting, go to stardate.com type in the info as far as month and year( oct 2011) print out the months moon phase, and every time your in the stand when you get home make a note by that moon phase, and see what kinnda pattern you come up with over a couple of seasons, I did this 4yrs ago , and there is a distinct pattern that has shown up, not sayin temps dont have any thing to do with it,but when the moon is new after the fall equinox, we have seen good movement.. If its 70 degrees out, we just see better movement in the mornings, if its 40 degrees out sometimes it goes on all day..


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

judychop said:


> If you guys wanna try something kinnda interesting, go to stardate.com type in the info as far as month and year( oct 2011) print out the months moon phase, and every time your in the stand when you get home make a note by that moon phase, and see what kinnda pattern you come up with over a couple of seasons, I did this 4yrs ago , and there is a distinct pattern that has shown up, not sayin temps dont have any thing to do with it,but when the moon is new after the fall equinox, we have seen good movement.. If its 70 degrees out, we just see better movement in the mornings, if its 40 degrees out sometimes it goes on all day..


Yes, some very cool info can be found there. Let me help with the link. It is www.stardate.org and this link will take you directly to the moon phase calendar.

http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon

Keeping a daily hunting journal is an awesome thing to do when you look back on it and start putting pieces of a big picture together.:thumbs_up


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Watched 2 small bucks fight it out as I walked to my stand. Grunted in a nice 8, but he never gave me a good shot. All within the last hour.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Heres some past dates for you guys that has helped me out, tryin to figure out the rut guessing game

2007
nov.4-17 heavy rut activity in ohio& kentucky

2008
oct.28-nov.7 hvy rut activity in ohio

2009
nov.9-nov21 good rut avtivity

2010
nov.1-13 decent rut activity,although seemed like a trickle rut last year. Did shoot a good buck on nov.1 at 11:00AM, but never really seen the alot of real good buck movement compared to the previous years


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

What concerns me the most at this point is all the corn that is still standing. With the wet spring and farmer's having to plant late, now the rains have returned and it's preventing the farmer's from being able to get into the fields.
Much of the beans are run off in my area, but there is a TON of corn. A few days of dry weather are forcasted, but it looks like a good bit of heavy rain is forcasted for the middle of next week.
At this rate, there will be corn on during the prime time of the rut. That makes for some really tough hunting because there is zero reason for those deer to leave the corn. Things may be different in your areas though.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Went out for a little bit today, mainly just to get out and look around since It has been 2 weeks. Found a few rubs in a small section that I mainly focus on.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Watched a wide 12 chasing a doe tonight during the last half hour. Never gave me shot under 40 though 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Right at legal shooting light this morning had a big doe come in and walk 10 yds. from me...I was gonna pop her, but she fooled me a little cause she was walking around w/her ears straight up and I couldn't tell if there were little antlers there or not...once I figured it out and decided to grab my bow I heard some light grunting behind me...the doe disappeared and about 5 minutes later I finally saw a buck behind me locked down checking out the area...he then trailed the doe nose to the ground for a little ways before finally wandering off...saw 3 more does after that but none in shooting distance...didn't see a single things this evening. I put out three mock scrapes and moved some cams around, so hopefully see if they get any activity. The farm I'm on is half beans and half corn and it's all still up, but the neighbor on the back side has his beans off. Corn is still pretty darn green, but if it weren't for the wet weather I'd think the beans would be getting taken off. Hopefully tomorrow is a little more active.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Some of the bean fields are getting cut down but the corn is still standing tall, a lot of its brown though.




Tim


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

In my area that is never a problemThey don't plant crops anymore.


Tim/OH said:


> Some of the bean fields are getting cut down but the corn is still standing tall, a lot of its brown though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone have any luck this morning? How are they moving?


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jumped a few going in didnt see a deer all morning!!


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

I hunted this morning till 10am. In the stand at 6:30am.

Saw one doe right at daylight and one doe came by at 9:30am. I normally have 2 groups of 3-4 does come through before 8:30. They have been bringing bucks in and I am starting to get a few good bucks on camera with these does. 

This morning for some reason I think they came through early and bedded up early. I really dont know why. On my way home I saw a shooter cross a road at 11am. For whatever reason they bedded early and moved around mid-day. Hopefully they will be on their feet the last hour before dark tonight.

On a side note, I did see 6 new fresh scrapes and found 5 new rubs on trees that were 5-6" in diameter. It is going to be heating up REALLY soon here in Southern Ohio.


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hunted one of my prime spots and didn't c crap...nothing coming off the fields and nothing moving in the woods..must of moved b4 light..hunting Harrison county and haven't seen 1 scrape yet..I'm kinda puzzled as to why not..I really thought I'd c a few..hardly ne rubs as well..I have plenty of bucks on cam they just arnt doing much yet


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

DXT2511 said:


> I hunted this morning till 10am. In the stand at 6:30am.
> 
> Saw one doe right at daylight and one doe came by at 9:30am. I normally have 2 groups of 3-4 does come through before 8:30. They have been bringing bucks in and I am starting to get a few good bucks on camera with these does.
> 
> ...


That's what I like to see... I'll be in southern Ohio soon... November 8th.. WooHoo!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I saw a small 8-point absolutely dogging three does in a CRP field this morning. He was grunting and running in circles. For the most part, he was acting like an idiot! LOL!
The does were scared to death of him. The wouldn't let him get any closer than 50 yards and they would bolt. They certainly aren't ready. He certainly was. Found five new scrapes and a 
really nice rub-line on the way out. Other than that, what a beautiful morning to be out. Pre-rut is definitley upon us. Not saying all bucks are acting like this, but this little guy was
definitely feeling it already!


----------



## Hunter20 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunted this morning and only saw one deer. it was a little 6pt. did find some new scrapes and rubs though


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I hunted last night and saw 1 Big Doe...all by herself...walking very cautiously(almost sneaking through the woods). this morning I saw 4 fawns w/o there moms....they were all just walking through after feeding to there beds. I hunted last week and saw 15 deer out of the same stand....the does and the fawns were all together last week, not now.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Was out this morning in stark co. Saw deer on the way to the woods this morning before first light , out in cut bean fields. after getting in the stand only saw 2 yearlings come by about 9:00a.m
Saw some new rubs and scrapes on my way out, that werent there a couple of days ago.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

At day break I saw a small buck chasing a doe and the yearling was following. Found one fresh scrape about 20 yards from my stand and I'm sure it was made during the night. It was as FRESH as they get!! Ended up shooting a doe at 9 am to fill my last $15 tag Heading out tomorrow am to start getting serious about shooting a buck. Good luck guys! Things are heating up.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Had an absolute Monster in the field across from my house last night. First time seeing him in daylight this year. It's gotta be getting started soon. Can't hunt today (funeral) but I will be out tomorrow...


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Didn't see nothing this morning except a raccoon and some treerats.




Tim


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Buddy of mine shot a nice 10 (actually 11-split brow on 1 side) last night, I'm guessing 140'ish I haven't seen it up close.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Well...I saw 2 Deer this morning...Small Buck at 0830 and a huge Doe at 1000...The Doe was 5 yards from being introduced to a T-3 sent special delivery from my Carbon Element!  I guess the best news of the morning was the two new scrapes I found walking back to the truck! 

I guess the Pre-Rut is finally starting???


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I havnt seen much but cple small bucks all week. Im not seeing near the number of deer this year that i normally do. Ive got plenty of stand time in also so i dont know whats goin on. Found some new scrapes and rubs. Hopefully they will start moving during daylight hours more in my area.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

zilch,tonight...nwc ohio.....beautiful tonight though....


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, from the number of new scrapes I've found and watching that small 8 absolutely dogging does this morning, I do believe the pre-rut has started RegOhio.

All I can say is this. I know we all are waiting for sweet November, but I'll be in the woods as much as possible this coming week. The last week of October can be magical.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well all this talk getting me all ready to get out there . Been working way to much the last few weeks . Time to get this season started .


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Deer movement is really slow, I took the whole day of Friday and didnt see anything in the morning. Went to a different farm for the evening hunt and seen three does. 
Saturday morning hunted in a village and didnt see a thing, ended up moving my stand. Saturday evening I hunted a farm I havent hunted yet this year, didnt see a thing.
Taking the wife to a farm my work gives me to hunt in the morning, will see what happens.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw new scrapes tonight. Same two crappy bucks on my cam this past week. Had two does come around out of range. Soon to follow three boxers ran them right back through the woods. Had one of these dogs on cam last week. Ever feel like shooting a dog? It was a first for me. It was just getting to be primetime. But I had restraint.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

emmac13 said:


> Saw new scrapes tonight. Same two crappy bucks on my cam this past week. Had two does come around out of range. Soon to follow three boxers ran them right back through the woods. Had one of these dogs on cam last week. Ever feel like shooting a dog? It was a first for me. It was just getting to be primetime. But I had restraint.


Dang **** dog was running all through my woods this morning. If I had a shovel, he'd be taking a dirt nap. Dang slob arse ******* **** hunters!!! I was gonna take it's radio collar and strap it to a 2 liter bottle and send it down the creek, but it wouldn't come close enough. I had compassion this morning and let it walk....but I won't next time.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

My brother missed a giant last night at 23 yds. He was shaken so bad it made him  
I seen a 3.5 yr old 125 inch grunting like crazy at some does! It was awesome. He walked by at 30 yds. Way to small for me. 
This was all in Adams county. 
I seen all does this morning.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I found this 20 yards from my stand this morning. It wasn't there the day before. For my area, where we don't find many rubs, this was impressive. 
Decent sized tree shredded. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

buddy shot a 175.5 gross green scoring buck today in Southern Ohio..  Using BUCKFEVER Synthetics...


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

nstrut said:


> I found this 20 yards from my stand this morning. It wasn't there the day before. For my area, where we don't find many rubs, this was impressive.
> Decent sized tree shredded. Click to enlarge.


I'd stick right there.....you'll get a chance at that boy. Anymore I would assume to hunt a good rub line than anything. Especially if there's a lot in a concentrated area


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

Hunted first two hours this morning. Saw two does around 8am. Decent 8 point came in and ran them around. Three more does came in from opposite direction. 8 point took off after them and ran them over the hill. Seen two more does before getting down at 9:30. Small guys are starting to move. Expect big boys to start moving late next week with the rut kicking in around first weekend on November. My 12 year old boy shot a nice 9 point first week of the season. Best hunt ever. I sat him under my stand and climbed 20 foot above him. Two shooters came in together. He made a perfect shot with his crossbow. Got it all on video. A hunt I will never forget!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey tiggie where at? We sell buck fever in the shop and was curious if it was someone i might know.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Laying in bed reading this and getting.ready to.hit the woods for the first time in the.morning up in Delaware county, I'm so excited I can't sleep.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Well it was a good day...nice 2.5 yr. old 8 pt. gave me plenty of 15 yd. shot opportunities right after first light this morning but just wasn't what I was looking for...came out of the woods corner I was in, hit the lane between the woods and corn and walked the corn down scent checking it...about 9:30 a doe busted thru and after five minutes of trying to figure out how in the heck she busted me I looked behind me to find a tiny little eight galloping right at me and went right under my stand and basically did the same thing as the first buck. Saw some large blazing rubs on my way out at 11AM.

This evening I popped a doe after an immense 45 minute stand off where her an her running buddy had me dead pegged the entire time...swirling winds, stomping feet, and they walked half circles around me for 20 minutes...they would come right up to about ten yards from my stand and look right up at me...actually caught me at 2/3 full draw and I had to stop and hold it for longer than I wanted to...finally they both looked away and I put her down.

Then while handling things w/her I had a real nice buck come out, go directly to the mock scrape and dripper I put out yesterday and made his own scrape right next to it...He then fought w/a sapling for a little bit and actually got his antlers stuck in it for a second...he gave me enough time to pick up my bow and nock an arrow (thankfully I hadn't taken my release off even though I'd taken everything else off) and I shot him...Made a less than perfect shot and decided best thing was to get her out and taken care of and then head back early tomorrow morning to track him. Gonna be a long night.











P.S.-This was in Warren County...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Didn't see a single deer on Saturday. I figured since the weather was bad all week and it being nice and cool they would be moving around and I have several rubs starting to show up. I saw more squirrels than should be allowed and one raccoon


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

On stand is a write this. Average 8 point with left side missing. Been within bow range since before daylight. 8:30 now. Seen him urinate down his legs and do a stutter step kind of dance with his back feet for a couple minutes rubbing his glands together.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice scrape I zoomed in on from my stand this a.m.

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

The wife saw 10 deer in one of my plots last night.Then a UTV decided to road hunt,man was it loud.It scared everything out of the field.I saw 6 does and one basket rack 8.No rut activity at all last night.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Need to get all this activity to move to the SW, Cinci area...Everything stills seems to be moving in the dark...Either an hour before and after legal light or midnight...
I have bumped deer driving to my parking spot, had them on camera but this was all in the dark...
The only thing I have seen that things maybe heating up are some small spikes and fork horns sparring on camera...


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I watched a buck (small 6 or 8 pt) make a scrape on the edge of a small woodlot around 9am yesterday just before entering. Couple of issues...first, it was not the buck I'm looking for...second, he was a quarter of a mile away. 

I believe this is the second time I have seen this buck in the last week..watched him a few days ago come out of the woods, tickle his antlers in an overhanging branch, but he did not make a scrape. He then made his way across an picked bean field on his way to a corn field. 

Using this bucks actions as a gauge, within the last 7 days he has progressed to making scrapes...clearly the pre rut is on in my area. I have not seen a big buck yet, but I have seen hove prints of a big deer making his way through the area.

Here in my area of North Central, Ohio, it is very wet as we had 3+ inches of rain Wed. and Thur. A lot of beans and all the corn still standing. 

You have been updated...good luck and good hunting.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Small buck this morning chasin some does. No interest from the skinheads. Scrapes continue to open and get worked. More rubs are opening. I still think they are out a week or two from getting crazy to chase and seek. I hope the weather here continues to stay on e cold side.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Seen one this morning going from woods to corn. Took a buddy and set him in top corn field and had 3 bucks hit a scrape at 8ish. Checked camera and had a nice buck hittin a scrape last tuesday at 6:50pm. I was set up over a bean field today that is bordered by corn and woods. Figured I see something cruising but they all seemed to stay in the corn and woods this am....


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw 2 does this am. Checked my camera that I set up Friday and there was 4 different bucks that hit a scrape that I made myself and urinated in too. For those of you who have never tried urinating in a scrape, TRY IT! I've had more deer hit them than any other. One of the bucks was a 3.5 yr old 8 point. Good luck guys!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

saw some small bucks running does and grunting yesterday. Then had 2 small bucks and a 130ish deer come in all together. the bigger buck did make a scrape and rub up a couple small trees. Its getting ready to start.


----------



## pyrochoppers (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw 3 new Scrapes on my way to the stand tonight 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

First night at this one location. Saw a doe with her yearling. Then notice a big wide buck totally opposite side of property. He stood in the brush in a ditch line for over an hour. He worked a few limbs but did not move more than 40 yards. This is a very low/no pressure area. This next weekend temps drop.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

no action here tonight nwc ohio...too much corn around(three weeks behind)only about 1/3 of the beans are harvested so far and more rain coming.
boys it's gonna-get-ruff..this season ,the way it's looking right now...

if you have a cornfield next to your woods....that's the only ticket ,right now!
i'm guessing we will have standing corn in dec.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Found my guy today that I shot last night...he's an old warrior and these pics don't do him justice...Double split brow tines that are bladed out and a small kicker off his right G2...it took two grown men to get him out and it dang near killed us...He's possibly the oldest and probably the biggest buck I've ever shot...With two deer down already it looks like it's recurve time the rest of the season...This is my first buck in 5 years and I've never shot one this early in the season. Good luck to everyone and even though I'm buck tagged out I'll keep my eyes on this thread and chip in w/any activity I see out there. Good luck.


----------



## cheetah09 (Aug 14, 2010)

saw a big buck yesterday,he followed where a couple of does walked,exactly,starting to see deer every night now.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

WEEGEE said:


> no action here tonight nwc ohio...too much corn around(three weeks behind)only about 1/3 of the beans are harvested so far and more rain coming.
> boys it's gonna-get-ruff..this season ,the way it's looking right now...
> 
> if you have a cornfield next to your woods....that's the only ticket ,right now!
> i'm guessing we will have standing corn in dec.


That's what I was saying in a prior post about the crops. Looks like a late harvest with the forcated rain and the fields needing to dry out right now. 
I'm hoping the fields are drying out enough to at least get some of the crops off the next couple days before the rains get here again.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Outback Man said:


> Found my guy today that I shot last night...he's an old warrior and these pics don't do him justice...Double split brow tines that are bladed out and a small kicker off his right G2...it took two grown men to get him out and it dang near killed us...He's possibly the oldest and probably the biggest buck I've ever shot...With two deer down already it looks like it's recurve time the rest of the season...This is my first buck in 5 years and I've never shot one this early in the season. Good luck to everyone and even though I'm buck tagged out I'll keep my eyes on this thread and chip in w/any activity I see out there. Good luck.


Congratulations! Beautiful buck!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Knox county, yesturday morning saw a decent 8 around 8:30 am nothing else
saw 1 doe this eve. around 6:20pm. saw a few scrapes on the way to stand.
week to 10 days away.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

Seeing some small bucks and does up and moving but mature are just camera night time for most part.. I think movement will start to ramp up this weekend and on..


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Checked the cams Saturday. More bucks showing up on cam but in the night only. I also noticed that the main path into my woods had 9 scrapes now. A week ago there was none there.


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

I went out tonight and seen 12 deer all does and fawns except for 3 bucks. A 4 point, 8 point and another which was to dark to see.The eight point was right behind the doe sniffing the gorund.. seen more scrapes and rubs sprouting up... Still in big groups. but things are getting interesting.... also seen 10 turkey in the same evening hunt... and a opossum lol... Jackson county...


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Saw 4 different bucks this evening which was nice (been skunked the last couple times out). The biggest buck appeared to be cruising, hope to see him again. had him close but no shot. Starting to see a lot of scrapes but haven't seen any bucks running does yet. Tonight and 3 more nights to work then VACATION TIME. Stuck in dispatch tonight or I would be out checking on the deer right now.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

nstrut said:


> Great idea for a thread! Who would have thought of it? :wink:
> 
> I love the Ohio Rut Thread every year whether I start it or someone else. I agree though, it would be great to try to keep it all on one thread.
> So much great information starts rolling in once things start heating up!
> ...


Glad you like it, and I was the one that originally started it in 2007 :wink:


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was out Sat morning, had 5 does come in probably coming to the doe/fawn bleets. This was about 9:00am....I was planning on taking Wed off for an all day, just from looking at the moon phase but now the forecast is for rain/thunderstorms in the am( I din't know how the afeternnon is supposed to be). What your guys opinion about hunting in the rain? I don't think the wind is supposed to be high (8-12 mph I think), but I know the forecast is thunder in the morning?

Please let me know what you all think :thumbs_up/:thumbs_do


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

I started a thread but maybe worth it to put here. I have hunting property in Delaware county, I work in the Dayton area. I'm stuck in Dayton.this weekend.due to work, and was trying to see if someone in the Dayton/Springfield/xenia area had a spot I could sit in Saturday and Sunday morning, be willing to pay or trade or whatever I can take you to my .property one weekend, I just have to stay around this area this weekend. Not looking for a handout or anything like.that just want to hunt when I can


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone make it out this morning??? I have the next two weeks off starting today so hopefully it picks up. I walked about 300 yards of field edge yesterday and seen 10 to 12 scrapes, a couple 2 to 3 rubs and one on a NICE tree. Like I said in a previous post I've got mature bucks hitting scrapes at the last 30 minutes of shooting light. I just haven't been hunting when they have...Had my first am hunt yesterday with almost zero activity where I was at. Going out in an hour to set a blind up to hunt this weekend on the edge of a thicket and corn field that I can't get a stand in. Hopefully I can catch one of the bucks cruising between them...


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Outback Man said:


> Found my guy today that I shot last night...he's an old warrior and these pics don't do him justice...Double split brow tines that are bladed out and a small kicker off his right G2...it took two grown men to get him out and it dang near killed us...He's possibly the oldest and probably the biggest buck I've ever shot...With two deer down already it looks like it's recurve time the rest of the season...This is my first buck in 5 years and I've never shot one this early in the season. Good luck to everyone and even though I'm buck tagged out I'll keep my eyes on this thread and chip in w/any activity I see out there. Good luck.


He's a big one.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome buck Outback Man, Congrats!


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

went out last night around 4:30... as soon as i got settled in climber young doe fed on acorns for about an hour in front of me, once she moved off hit the horns together and two youngs buck's came in on a string, young ten and young eight, ended up seeing a total of 14 deer but 10 of them were walking through the pine thicket so who knows if they had horns... neighbor guy 300 yards from me shot a 140'' 9, swollen neck, chasin and gruntin like no other... i'd say its gettin hot


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

went out today to look for scrapes and put cameras over them ran out of cameras i found nearly 20 or 30 scrapes today within 2 hours buck sign every where in Lucasville, ohio.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

FYI...forgot to mention...when I dropped mine off at the processor there was a big 8 pt. in the cooler and he was so freaking puffed up and swollen it was ridiculous...face...neck...you name it...Definately sounds like things are kicking in, but in some spots it's running a little hotter/sooner...

Thanks for the comments and good luck to everyone.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Outback Man------Very nice mature deer. Well done.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

If the forecast holds, it is looking like Friday afternoon should be pretty hot at my honey hole! I haven't seen anything good yet, but my cherry set ups are designed for the next few weeks. Robbie likey!


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

My buddys 10 pt / 11 pt split brow from 10-21. Hate to say it but 3 blade rage did the job!


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

I Hunt SW Adam Co and im seeing pretty much what you guys are tons of scrapes and finally a few rubs. found a couple really good fresh scrapes going to stand Sunday evening. last weekend i mocked/ put some cams over scrapes and had 2 shooter bucks one on each cam and both at night. leaving my stand last night my buddy spooked an awesome shooter right to me. big 10 or 8 couldnt tell. but he froze up on me im guessing at 40yards had time to nock an arrow but that was it. went to pull back and he was outta there. first shooter ive seen on hoof and that was right at dark but man he was a bute. going out tm to hang a set, trimb some limbs and check cams. good luck guys


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Hunted tonight in Hamilton County (Cincinnati urban zone). A would be small 8 pointer (missing 1 side) came through at 6pm. He picked on the honeysuckle & went on. 5 doe came through at 6:15, same thing just grazed & picked around. A nice 8 pointer came through at 6:45. He licked on a branch above a community scrape & made his way following the same trail as the others.


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hearing much of the same to. Hunted a spot in Hocking county thursday and friday with not a whole lot of activity. Noon friday we took a little walk and discovered a very nice scrape line in which I put a camera on. Looking forward to seeing those pics soon. As for up here in ashland county where I live had some small bucks saturday making scrapes out in front of me and chasing some doe that wanted nothing to do with it. Looking good going forward.


----------



## moosey (Jul 3, 2007)

Hunted this evening......... And it was by far the best day in the woods yet this year........ seen a really big 10 point, 6 does and a 7 point....... prime time is around the corner


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

Have seen some bucks dead on road last 2 days and some on feet. they are up a little more but this weekend should be the start.. Then 2-3 weeks of fun


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

No hunting for me today but my brother in law got a pic of a buck that we had never seen on the farm and he is a brute. Tells me the big boys are starting to get out and explore a little more. Can't wait, couple more days and vacation is here!


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

i've had young buck chasing the last four days. the biggest i seen so far was only a 120in 8 point. so the little guys are ready but nothing big yet


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I was out last thurs thru sunday morning. I had deer all over me. Nothing worth shooting buckwise tough. All were 1.5 yr olds to 2.5. I had one 8 make 5 scrapes within a 100 yard radius of me...and rubs. I got it all on video. He was 110-115. I have seen a lot of doe out and about but the big boys are not out yet. BTW, I'm talking adams and highland counties!


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

My wife killed a 144" 9pt saturday the pic is in the Team #25 thread. She said all hell was breaking loose with two young bucks chasing but the one she killed was business as usual he wasn'teven paying attention to the does. This is an urban area of Cincy. Her buck weighed 200# dressed so its safe to say he was mature.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Outback Man said:


> Found my guy today that I shot last night...he's an old warrior and these pics don't do him justice...Double split brow tines that are bladed out and a small kicker off his right G2...it took two grown men to get him out and it dang near killed us...He's possibly the oldest and probably the biggest buck I've ever shot...With two deer down already it looks like it's recurve time the rest of the season...This is my first buck in 5 years and I've never shot one this early in the season. Good luck to everyone and even though I'm buck tagged out I'll keep my eyes on this thread and chip in w/any activity I see out there. Good luck.


Awesome deer! Congrats!

I am having a hard time concentrating at work because I am anticipating the next few weekend and weeks...I'm hoping I picked the right time to take my vacation...9-13th. Will hunt the weekends up til that time as well...I love this time of the year!!!

RUT ON!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

BUMP.....whats the latest info ? I havent been in the woods since Sat morning.....


----------



## jeremy26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im planning on coming out to Ohio either nov 4-7 or 11-14.....which one is going to be better?


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

jeremy26 said:


> Im planning on coming out to Ohio either nov 4-7 or 11-14.....which one is going to be better?


4th - 14th. Problem solved.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm hopping sat is a good day


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

There starting to cut the corn down in my area....just passed some cornfields...

Cant wait till this weekend, temps suppose to be around 29-30.




Tim


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Started to see a scrape line on our farm too... Couple rubs here and there. Not real much activity though, but more than a week ago. Im hoping next week and there after are HOT! Start vacation for 2 weeks on Friday night! Finally!


----------



## jmanhere (Aug 5, 2005)

To predict whether it rains 5 days out is sketchy, but usually the weatherman gets the temp right. They are saying lows for Fri - Sun in the high 20's. Highs @49. They will be moving!


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

My spot is sucking this year for some reason idk why i saw a ton of deer last year!!! Does anybody need a hunting buddy in southern ohio?


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Finally going to get some time on stand. If it is still there, and no one is hunting out of it.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Going out finally tomm afternoon and hunting hard for the next 5 to 6 days. Weather is breaking tomm with a cold front/low pressure system coming in tomm night and staying for most of the week from what weather.com says. Super pumped stay tuned......


----------



## mxclutch (Mar 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted by jeremy26
> Im planning on coming out to Ohio either nov 4-7 or 11-14.....which one is going to be better?


I like the answer you already got about hunting both...and it depends on where you're hunting...but from the activity I've been seeing early on I'd opt for the earlier time frame...Good luck.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Went out scouting yesterday, found 4 huge scrapes ( all within 20 yards of each other, and a few telephone pole size trees that are rubbed. Pretty sure I know the buck that is doing this, and I missed him earlier in the year at 30 yards with my longbow (shot just under..). Saw a few other rub lines, and scrapes in the small area I scouted. It should be getting better everyday from here on out! Good luck everyone! Shoot straight!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

I was out last Friday and Saturday, and didn't see a single deer. 

We have acres and acres of standing corn around us. I would say everything in a mile radius is standing corn, except the fields around my woods which are standing beans. Hopefully we will see something this weekend.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

No buck yet for me, but I have checked in two does with the new system. and am loving it! See and add to my comments about the new phone and internet checkin in the State Forums under Ohio, of course. Seeing scrapes opened up this past week.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Lostleader said:


> I was out last Friday and Saturday, and didn't see a single deer.
> 
> We have acres and acres of standing corn around us. I would say everything in a mile radius is standing corn, except the fields around my woods which are standing beans. Hopefully we will see something this weekend.


your right oh lostleader.......every deer i've seen this past week is in the corn ,or going back in .......looks like it's going to get rough,if the corn is still up the first 2 weeks of nov.
you'll have to get up 30' in the trees over looking the corn ,just to watch the rutting bucks run back and forth in the corn!


----------



## jeremy26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish I had the option for both of those dates but with school and all I dont, so I have decisions to make. Its going to depend on the weather.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Weather forecast is lookin good after this front clears. I'd get out right after it pushes through on Thursday afternoon if you can. :thumbs_up 

Good luck all.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya tomm is looking really good. Im still sitting here on the couch deciding what stand to head to since the forecast is calling for the low pressure to hit at 6pm...


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

headed out for an evening hunt tonight. Should start getting good. We haven't had a N wind in a while, so tonight we'll hit some new stands. I'm pumped. just a little patch of ground, but you never know. overcast w/ things heating up, should start swinging soon. I agree, friday night and saturday i'll be firmly planted in the tree.

Last weekend i saw a 130s buck make a scrape, but he had 2 smaller bucks w/ him. had him within range, but let him walk. Still lots of time yet.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

was out this morn in stark co. Saw a small buck right after daybreak cut across a bean field, saw 2 small bucks cruising a field edge on my way to work at 1:00 p.m.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Have seen some bucks dead on road last 2 days and some on feet. they are up a little more but this weekend should be the start.. Then 2-3 weeks of fun


I have also noticed an increase in dead bucks laying on the roadsides as well.I have seen 5 in the last 2 days.All small bucks but a sign that they are starting to move more now.


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Debating if I should head in to my honey hole this up coming weekend or not. Nobodys been in there since July or should I give it a couple more days?


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

Last weekend I seen alot of scrapes for the first real time all season. I also had 3 smaller bucks come into the horns saturday and sunday. First time I had any luck calling so far. I hope this weekend picks up.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

They are cutting corn at my number one stand today and tomorrow. Friday afternoon should be good.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

I will be heading out Friday morning. Will be MY first hunt this year, had my son out but nothing yet for him yet.
Have Friday off for a school function in the afternoon so I will be on stand in the morning.


----------



## greenbriar51 (Oct 20, 2010)

Took vac. next week, sure hope we are not a week early. I hunt in coshocton co.
I believe the corn is close to coming off, here in auglaize co. corn is still green on lower part of stock. It is always a chance when you try to hit the peak rut.


----------



## sfhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the first ten days of November to enjoy in the athens area, hope it is as good to me as last year


----------



## jeremy26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Ive made plans now to be out in Ohio from Nov 4-7.


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

going out nov 2-7 ihope corn is down around me


----------



## Jthunter (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally......Off work until Nov 21.......Was suppose to leave for KS Fri for 3 weeks to film and hunt but after looking at the weather, talking to a couple guys, and reading this thread Im headed to SE OH first thing in the morning to hunt a couple days befor heading to KS......Should be an awsome weekend!!


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

My plane leaves the 8th.. This is looking better and better every day.


----------



## squirrelkilla23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Got trail cam pics of a buck following a doe this week. Gettin there


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw a small 8 running around with a few does. He was acting like they were his girls.


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Hunted from 2pm till dark tonight and didn't see a single deer. I was hunting a funnel that runs right along the inside of a field edge with a small pond about 20 yards off the wood line into the field. The wind really started to pick up around 5pm and didn't stop until I was out of the tree. It wouldn't surprise me if that had a lot to do with not seeing anything. This was in Vinton Co.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

i hunt and live in SW OH ADams Co and things are looking good. went out this evening and hung a new set that im just pumped about. only have to work half a day tm so me and my cuz are hitting the woods. seen a few community scrapes they are hitting and now they are starting to rub few good trees this past week. actually found a fresh scrape that was prob done this morning 3 feet off the field edge i drive by by every time i go to hunt haha. should be a great evening tm if the rain moves out.


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Found 8 new scrapes on the way into stand tonight. Should be getting good soon!


----------



## farmcritter (Jul 23, 2011)

Been gettin reports from friends their seeing some chasing here in Warren county. Was out tonight and saw a small 8 hanging with a few does. Looked like he might be pushin em alittle as he would ease closer they would move back and forth across the field away from him. Feels like its commin, To bad I shot mine a couple wks ago.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

vacation starts at 0700 , will be in the woods tomorrow evening and every day for the next 9. will try to give updates each day.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ohiobowhunter7 said:


> Debating if I should head in to my honey hole this up coming weekend or not. Nobodys been in there since July or should I give it a couple more days?


Based on the activity reports and weather I'd say go. Sounds like a great spot. Good luck.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I saw a few scrapes and rubs popping up over the last week, but my trail cameras at those scrapes and in traditional rut funnel areas are showing very little buck activity yet.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm trying to talk myself into hunting in this rain.90% showers all day.The good news is the rain breaks after today with a temp drop.Bad news is I have to help a tard move his ladderstand at 9:30 in the morning.I tried to get him to move it since spring.Now he wants too.


----------



## ncbowman (Jul 18, 2008)

My cousins got to se ohio yesterday found some scrapes but is raining this morning


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

i got skunked last night, but a guy sitting the other end of the farm saw a buck running some does. Found a couple scrapes too. Wayne County


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

We'll be out sat-wed. Weather looks like it should cooperate, hopefully the deer will too! Good luck all...


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am hitting it tonight.. rain is stopping temp is coldest of season so far and deer should be moving. SOme people are saying there are coming to light horns so might try it


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

Found a new spot here in Scioto County yesterday tore up with buck sign heading in there this evening rain or shine good luck to all


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

I am flying home from work this afternoon to hunt. The temps are dropping and the rain is going to slow down. Time for the decoy soon! Good luck everyone.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I hit the woods around 10 today.I thought it would be a good day to rebrush some stands in.I saw 6 deer in my oat plot and 2 in the acorns.I still did not see much for rubs or scrapes.


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

Went out last evening and passed on a 130" 11pt. He was under my stand for a half hour. Three other smaller bucks were around my stand, just starring at each other and not moving. At dusk, the 11pt. moved off to my right and as was watching him a big buck came in and ran them all off!!! A total of 6 bucks last night, no slicks. Didn't get a real good look at the big buck, saw one side of his rack. He had a lot of mass and tall tines. Headed back there right now!!!!


----------



## flounderv2 (Nov 9, 2009)

I shot a 7pt on Friday night. Link to pics/story is here along with some of my south africa kill pics. The girlfriend said a monster buck ran in front of her this morning on her way to work. Looks like they are starting to move. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1610348&p=1062317619#post1062317619


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

My brother in law just texted me and said he just was using a bleat can and rattling and had 2 small bucks come in and then they made fresh scrapes. He also said he's only seen 3 deer today and they were all small bucks. This would be in Licking county.


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow tonight was a beautiful night...What did u guys see??


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

...I saw my brother in law drive up to my truck (right after the rain stopped..had been waiting in my stand for 2 hours already) then call me six times in rapid succession..to ask me to move my truck so he could close the gate..that I would have closed when I was done hunting anyways.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

went out on wed and passed up this buck. he came in shortly after i rattled, and made a scrape by me. made a complete circle around my stand and gave me broadside shots at 18 yds and 15yds on both sides of my tree. sorry for quality of pictures, only had a cell phone and had to reduce size to upload them here.


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

nice buck man...give him a year or two and should b a solid shooter!


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

Went out this evening. Temps dropped fast! Saw 2 does and a small buck move within the last 20 minutes of shooting light. I thought deer would be moving better than they were, but that is how it goes. Tomorrow through Monday should be great days to hunt.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Talked to a few farmers at work today, corn is still a few weeks away from being harvested, may still have a lot of standing corn fields come mid November


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a pile of does around tonight from 4pm on. No bucks. My cams are showing a bunch of new mature bucks showing up at night. Tells me that they are starting to move out of their core area a little. 

Just a matter of time.


----------



## lotaluck (Aug 17, 2010)

Put alot of miles on yhe car this week in norther ohio and have seen very little activity. I hope it picks up soon regardless ill be hitting it hard from here on out.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

seen six deer this evening... 1 120 inch buck following a doe, not really chasing just following.. Then seen a doe with its two fawns.. i think we are still a week or two away...


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been out the last two nights and seen one doe feeding in the corn at 630pm at 60yds. I usually see 5 to 25 deer in the spot I go and seems that they are all in the corn and not coming out of it. Seeing tons of scrapes/rubs and got bucks showing up on camera two weeks ago at last light. Since then I've been getting nothing but little ones at 9pm to 5am and thats it. Going to try a morning hunt over the corn field tomm and see what happens.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Killed a doe this evening.Had 7 of them come by ,10 yard shot on her.No bucks following them.
I did find a very fresh rub on a good sized tree.It wasn't there 3 days ago....Still another week probably before it gets good.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

This weekend is gonna be a good one!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Heading to Ohio tomorrow


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Tonight was awesome! Rattled a spike in and a 3.5 yr old 130 inch buck. The 130 went into bean filed grunting and chasing and checking every doe and fawn! He chases several deer pretty hard for a moment!! Rut is coming! Adams county.


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

just checked in at Athens county.


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught this guy on a scrape Saturday night. I was able to rattle one in on Saturday morning, not sure if it was him or not.


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

They were moving on the way to work near Mohican State park seen a 3.5 with his nose on the ground ran right in front of me


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

The switch should flip this weekend. Temps are gonna be just right .


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Headed out tomorrow arounf 2am to central Ohio, hunting all next week and I'm pumped!!!!


----------



## Nickholloway1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got all next week off I'm heading down to rarden, oh.. Was wondering if anyone hunts near there an could tell me how things have been looking around that area for them as far as the rut is concerned?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i did'nt hunt this morning ,but drove the entire circut ....2 does only....i thought they would be out......probally fed all night and bedded early.


----------



## carolinachessie (Dec 3, 2005)

Leaving tomorrow for Killbuck area, cant wait! Good luck this weekend fellas and ladies. Hope the warm doesnt slow em down too much next week.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

was out this morn in stark co. my buddy scattered deer on the way in this morn, it was alittle after light when he headed in, because he works midnights, but he said he saw 7 tails go up that he could count, I had 2 young bucks come in together at 9:15 this morning and hang around sparring and grunting for prob 20 min


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

seen 3 bucks yesterday all small ones, every one of them had there nose one the ground and wouldnt stop trottin for nothing


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Going to Athens Ohio at camp Williams on Monday.....looking forward to some good hunting I hope!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

BrentW said:


> Tonight was awesome! Rattled a spike in and a 3.5 yr old 130 inch buck. The 130 went into bean filed grunting and chasing and checking every doe and fawn! He chases several deer pretty hard for a moment!! Rut is coming! Adams county.


This 130 inch buck I saw was chasing around fawns! What was weird there was 5 fawns without does!! These fawns were in the bean field for an hour till dark with no does!!??? I think maybe some does have gone into heat....just some......also whats weird is for the last several days I have had NO shooters on camera! The 130 inch buck in my book is not a shooter.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was out this morning and had one big bodied, probably 2.5 yr old, come in to my buck decoy. I was also grunting and bleeting. He circled in on the deke and I had a decent quatering shot, but his rack was a little smaller than I was looking for. Still good hunt and good to see one responding to the calls/decoy. He stayed withing 40 yds for about 1/2 hour, then left. This was in Greene Co.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Gonna be heading out tomorrow Morning early early early! Be Hunting one of my stands in Wayne county that hasn't been hunted in about 3-4 weeks. The weather is just to good not to! 

Good Luck, guys!


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BrentW said:


> This 130 inch buck I saw was chasing around fawns! What was weird there was 5 fawns without does!! These fawns were in the bean field for an hour till dark with no does!!??? I think maybe some does have gone into heat....just some......also whats weird is for the last several days I have had NO shooters on camera! The 130 inch buck in my book is not a shooter.


Interesting for sure...I'd bet you're right...


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Went this am seen 1 deer that I kicked up on my way in. Not sure what it was but have a bad feeling it was one of the bucks im after. When I got down I circled the field and from the time the rain stopped last night till this morning he hammered 5 scrapes within a 300 yard path. Kept walking and seen a doe on the edge of the woods and corn. Snuck within 20 yards and had a broadside shot but she was on the other side of the fence which belongs to the neighbor. Don't think I'm going back out till tomm night. Probably just driving the block to see if they are coming out other fields at dark.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Was out last night and seen 3 different young bucks, the biggest was a 9 that was maybe 100". All feeding on acorns. Saw 9 does this morning, no buck. didn't get to hunt this evening but will be in the stand most of tomorrow. Got pics of a big 10 for the first time and he's been on the camera every day for the last 4 days. Hope he shows up tomorrow evening.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Nothing happening yet in Geauga Cty....surprised with the good weather & new moon etc. Maybe things will kick in this weekend.


----------



## rlsmith14 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just observed a 4 1/2 year old 10 pt breed a doe in Hamilton county OH after sparring with a much smaller buck.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

That is very encouraging news! and cool to see...


----------



## rlsmith14 (Sep 25, 2010)

I filmed it too. Should have the video up in a few minutes. I'll post the link


----------



## rlsmith14 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Video of mature deer in rut from this evening*

Here is the link to a video I shot this evening of a 4.5 yr old buck breeding a doe. It's getting hot in Ohio! [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/rlsmith14[/video]


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Uh oh...DEER PORN!!!


----------



## tynbren22 (Oct 6, 2011)

Im not in Ohio but close in western NY. Lots of young bucks chasing doe. Starting to get quite a few really good bucks on camera during shooting light.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

rlsmith14 said:


> Here is the link to a video I shot this evening of a 4.5 yr old buck breeding a doe. It's getting hot in Ohio! [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/rlsmith14[/video]


That right there makes me excited to back back out tomm. I went out scouting tonight to see if they where hitting other fields. Didn't see any where I am hunting but went to next block south thats posted and seen 25 to 30 does out feeding under oaks and in bean field. Seen 0 bucks not even little ones. There has got to be some does in heat around for these bucks not to be around like they usually are this time of year where I hunt.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I was out today in Delaware (AM) and Fairfield (PM) counties. I saw a bunch of does moving around, but not much rut activity at all. Then, right at dark, I was calling (desperation) to some does across the field about 200 yds away and got into a snort-wheeze showdown with a young buck. So my guess is it is still about a week away where I am, but at least there are some signs of life.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Hunting near Mahoning/Columbiana Co line... Had a doe come 30 yds out at 5:00, about 530 a 130 class 9 pt (out past his ears by 2" though) followed her exact path, but stopped every now and then and rubbed on saplings. Just a little too small for what Im after, encouraging though. I had grunted at 520, w/ the "brawler". Have seen small bucks (3), but no real biggins! Hopefully cold weather gets em going.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rlsmith14 said:


> Here is the link to a video I shot this evening of a 4.5 yr old buck breeding a doe. It's getting hot in Ohio! [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/rlsmith14[/video]


 Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Fri night saw 6pt come out of treeline and eat on edge of bean field. Walked edge a little looking around and dissappeared. Not the usual fast pace seeking or chasing yet.


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Up in a tree in Geauga County right now. 6 mins from shooting time. What an incredible morning to be in the woods. 27 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Wind can't decide whether to come from the west or south.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome vid, wish I could be out this morning, but other commitments. Everyone keep posting.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I went out yesterday evening and saw 4 does (2 different pairs) within 20 minutes of dark, in the deep woods, several hundred yards off some ag fields. No bucks or rutting activity was observed. This is in southeast Ohio.


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Saw three slikheads this morning. No shots. Beautiful morning, but cold!


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Best morning of season so far. 8 deer and 6 were bucks. I misjudged the first buck at legal light and didn't turn in my stand to prepare for a shot, then when he hit the shooting lane and turned, I could tell he was 130ish 10 pt. Not what I'm after at this time, but as he walked off i was sick. Hope I don't regret it, he was a nice deer. Anyway Marion County, best morning so far. Only one of the bucks were harrassing does though.


----------



## fryguy519 (Mar 6, 2010)

Took a nice doe this morning. She was all alone, and was the only deer I saw. I was surprised I didn't see more, beautiful morning!


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

Was out last night in Ashland County and within about 30 minutes of legal shooting time saw a decent 130ish buck cross a hay field by himself. Grunts and snort wheezes caught his attention but he didnt really want anything to do with them. He ended heading for a corn food plot. About 15 minutes later, a doe and fawn hit the hay field and a 4 and 8 pt were grunting and pushing the larger doe around but she wasnt really interested. All in all it was a good sign of what should be coming within the next few weeks.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

it is close but not happening yet on any of my places or with buddies places.. I would say by mid to late week we will see alot more mature bucks up in the light.. It is almost primetime


----------



## bbuck820 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree I have seen scrub bucks but no shooters yet its close


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Was in SE OH for the couple days. Had some SMALL bucks bumping around some does.
Just went through 1400 pics from the last week and I dont have one shooter in daylight. 
Should start to get interesting in about a week.


----------



## bbuck820 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am hunting medina county and have just seen small bucks thay are starting to hit scapes hard here not much interest in calling yet I am going to try the decoy set in am but for the night it is trick or treat for my boy good luck keep posting all rut activity


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Called a 130" ten point 200 yards this morning, only to miss him at 30 yards. He came on a rope. Heard him grunting in the woods across the field and I hit the grunt tube twice and he was on a rope.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

You guys are killin me... The 8th needs to hurry up and get here!!!!!!!


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I cant wait I am on vacation starting the 5th I hope I dont miss it....


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

fmf979 said:


> I cant wait I am on vacation starting the 5th I hope I dont miss it....


I don't think you have much to worry about. I think you're right on time. I have been hunting 3 different properties in (south western) Ohio this week. My guesstimate is that we are a week away yet. I've seen some decent bucks up cruising, but the heavy hitters I have on camera are still nocturnal.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not seeing good movement yet up here in lorain co. only a few ground scrapes. usually movement is best for me the 1st week of november. It may be a bit later this year I guess.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Got in stand at 3:00. At 4:00 had 4 does run to me from across a bean field. 1min later a four pointer followed. The does smelled my harmon scent and went the other way. The four point came in. Passed on the shot. As he as leaving an 8 pt was coming across. They looked at each other and both headed the other way.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Passed on 3 does this evening (hunting a scrape line) 15 minutes after they passed on, I gave two quick burps on the grunt call..within a couple seconds I had a pretty size-able 4x3 charge in and put down a new scrape..he was swollen in the neck.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 6 doe's this evening.No bucks around.I did find several new scrapes and alot of rubs but no big boy's seen during daylight yet.


----------



## Harleyobsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

I hunted all day today,saw 8 does and no bucks. I was in southern edge of Franklin county. Tomm. morn. i will fill urban tag if no boys are seen...


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

It was on like Donkey Kong this morning! I saw 18 Deer in 3 Hours!!! Saw a 8 pointer chasing a Doe with his nose to the ground! Then saw 2 new deer kills on the road on way home. Yep...it is starting! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw three deer this evening. A 4 point was chasing a doe HARD all through the woods and out in the field and back again lol. About 10 minutes after that I had a 6 point come in nose on the ground walked around my stand a bit and found the does trail but he backtracked it and wondered around for awhile. This is Trumbull County.


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Seen a 3.5 chasing hard and a couple of 1.5's chasing knox county its starting


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Rattled in a dandy 8pt this morning. Had him @ 15 yrds, but never gave me a shot. It's starting to get hot.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

In Adams county it was rockin tonight!! Saw 12 deer. 
Saw my first 4.5 yr old buck. He was 135 to 140. Big fat neck! I passed him. 
I'm looking for a 170 I got on camera. 
Also had 3.5 yr old chasing and grunting. He had the does running everywhere. Wow what a night!


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

No activity in Holmes Co. today! Hopefully tomorrow will be better!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Grunting and rattling working. Think I got the best buck of my life this eve. He was chasing off bucks


----------



## foxfarm (Oct 14, 2009)

Killed a big 8 this morning here in Logan county. Saw 3 bucks all had there noses on the ground.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I start my vacation on the 5th.....man I cant wait. I'v had the worst year in the woods so far. Havent seen many deer at all. I think all of the standing corn is screwing me up big time.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> Grunting and rattling working. Think I got the best buck of my life this eve. He was chasing off bucks


Pics Please....


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Need Pics


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

Last day of hunting Athens county i had a great weekend saw some good bucks they were chasing does fairly well i settled on this buck i did not want to leave Ohio empty handed again i called him in as he was chasing three does shot him directly under my stand








Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I watched bucks chasing does yesterday, one in the morning and one in the evening (after shooting light). Both were smaller bucks, not shooters. Here in North Central Ohio, we still have most of the beans and all the corn still standing as it has been extremely wet. It was not predicted but it rained again last evening while I was hunting as a small band of storms moved through the area. 

I have not seen any breeding as of yet, so obviously the bucks are ready, but the doe are not...you have been updated from North Central Ohio...good luck and good hunting.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

We got down there last sunday around 10 am and monday morn I found a small scrape line along a corn field and the scrapes were about a foot in diam. When we left friday night the 3 scrapes had went from a foot in diam to 4-4.5 feet in diam. We missed it by a week. Good luck guys. Mike
BTW we were in Williams CO. On public land so it shoudn't be hard to find where we were,lol. Out of 11 different bucks we seen only 1 wasn't a true shooter. We will be back,lol.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I went out the last 2 days...all I saw was some does....4 last night and 9 this morning( different stands about 1/2mile apart)....I saw some fresh/new scrapes that have popped up on the field edge walking in last night to the stand. I havent seen any chasing or even a buck cruising yet.....Nice and cold this Sat and Sun...Sunday morning in my area had some DENSE FOG.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

Not much action in NW Ohio for me yet, all the bucks i have on camera are nocturnal... can't wait for the first week of November!!


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Seen 12 this morning. 4 bucks. One of them was a giant, but he didn't want anything to do with does yet. The others were harassing the does. A decent 8pt started to charge the decoy, and chickened out. Were getting there in NW Ohio.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Called in an 8pt last night, not sure how big since he was right behind my blind, and I couldn't get a great look. Had a little time this afternoon, so I decided to do a quick still hunt with my longbow where I know some does mill around in the afternoon. Saw a doe who had 2 yearlings with her still. Had an opportunity at one of the yearlings at 15yds, but I passed. I must be getting soft. Oh well, eventually I will get that first traditional kill!


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Adams County....hunted from about 1 pm to about 6:15...heard to bucks fighting from the stand...saw three bucks ...a small scrub six pointer and a nice 8pt 130-135 incher came through the hardwoods about 125 yards out ...grunted at him twice and he just stood there, hit him with a snort weeze and he came on a rope, it was truely awesome experience to see a mature buck respond to a call, he hung up at 40+ yards. Had to get out of the stand early and walking out I had a nice mature 10 cross my face, was out cruising 40 minutes from dark...saw a good number of rubs...No does...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Leaving for Ohio in 2 days. Looks like I am hitting it really close.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm hunting Delaware and Mount vernon, not seeing much action, had a 2 4 pointers with their lips glued to their nose, cams not telling me much differnt, still got mid size bucks hitting scrapes, my vaca starts the 5th for a week, so my fingers are crossed it holds off for a bit. Good luck guys


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw 3 does and 2 bucks this morning.. lots of scrapes popping up on local farm in last couple days and seen does getting pushed but a little buck so it is getting close... I am ready.. vacation for 2 weeks starts in 2 days


----------



## HotRock (Oct 29, 2010)

Threads are killing me!! bound and down on the 4th from nc for a week.. hope its coold and the chasing is hot!


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

TheKingofKings said:


> Leaving for Ohio in 2 days. Looks like I am hitting it really close.


 I think you should be fine. My friend just called and said he watched a 12 stand over a Doe for 45 minutes before she got up to move.

He said the Buck stayed right with her. He also had seen to smaller Buck's, one was a big old 6 point.

he was pretty pumped.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

GeeQ said:


> Up in a tree in Geauga County right now. 6 mins from shooting time. What an incredible morning to be in the woods. 27 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Wind can't decide whether to come from the west or south.


GeeQ, what did you see? I am in Geauga too and seeing very little activity.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Regohio said:


> It was on like Donkey Kong this morning! I saw 18 Deer in 3 Hours!!! Saw a 8 pointer chasing a Doe with his nose to the ground! Then saw 2 new deer kills on the road on way home. Yep...it is starting! Good luck everyone!!!!


RegOhio, what County/area were you in?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Sniper26 said:


> Last day of hunting Athens county i had a great weekend saw some good bucks they were chasing does fairly well i settled on this buck i did not want to leave Ohio empty handed again i called him in as he was chasing three does shot him directly under my stand
> View attachment 1196147
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Small world two of my buddies i work and hunt with seen you and i guess spoke to you at the motel that you all are staying at. I seen your pic and texted them to ask if it was a big nine point and they were like how did you know.LOL


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw total of 9 does. Only 2 where followed by a four pointer. Which they were being pushed by a German Shepard.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Had a buck chasing a doe this am well before dark while I was climbing my tree. Had deer all over before dark actually. Had a big 10 walking towards me at 630am that my cam took a pic of. Never seen him though. Had does running around and small bucks till 1030am. One of the does that I seen was running around in circles like she didn't know what was going on. This week should be awesome.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Clinton County (Near Wimington)


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Also hunted Warren Cty Friday Night...saw 7 Deer...3 Bucks Nothing big enough to shoot!


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Regohio said:


> Clinton County (Near Wimington)


Sounds exciting....that is some great action!


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I cant wait till November 5th, I'm getting married at 4pm and after the reception is over my new wife and i will be leaving NC and heading to Muskingum Co. to hunt on the 6th-12th for our hunting/honeymoon trip. Just got off of the phone with the landowner up there, (they are in the wedding) their on their way down, and told me that nobody has been in the bottom i normally hunt since the beans were last sprayed!!! Zero pressure and with what i'm reading, it aught to be awesome. This will be year number 9 in a row for me up there, and my wife's first trip. I've killed several nice bucks on the farm ranging from 134"-157", I'm hoping to get Ashley on a great buck from the walnut tree.


----------



## jlfq2 (Apr 19, 2003)

I saw 6 bucks this evening and watched the biggest one breed a doe.He was around 120" the rest of them were 4 and 6 pointers.That is what is going on in Champaign Co.


----------



## CAohioman (Oct 31, 2011)

New to the forum. This evening got out with my dad and why i looked for a tree to put my climber he spoted 5 does together near my other stand and at 6:28pm seen a monster looked to be a 4-4.5 year wide 10 grunted rattled nothing, but got a young buck 2.5 on camera with his tarsals black so things are heating up here in earie county.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw one deer which is the buck I have been after for 2 years.He was by himself 65 yards away.Bedded down for 20 minutes then slowly walked the other way.Alot of doe's on camera but no bucks chasing doe's.Had a group of 6 doe's come by this morning with no bucks in sight.That right there tells me its ''not on like donkey kong''....here it isnt anyways.(Crawford County)

I still think by Saturday things should start getting good.The 6th-14th are the days I had most success the last 8 years and seen the most rut activity according to my hunting journal.


----------



## bowhunter020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Headed out on Wednesday night til Sunday, hunting public land if anyone has any suggestions of were to be or that might need help on their private property PLEASE let me know!!!!!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems like after reading the posts everything below Columbus is seeing rut activity.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Was out Friday morning and seen nothing, was back out last night and seen 2 does at 6:30 walk across the corner of the corn field in front of us, 3 to 5 minutes behind them was a little 6 pointer. I hit the primos can and stopped him in his tracks but couldnt alter his path, he put his nose down and continued in the direction of the does. About 10 minutes later the two does came back across the corner with no buck following. A few minutes after that a bigger buck came through the woods toward the stand. Had him at 25 yards but no shot. As he walked off I grunted him and tried the can but could not get him to come back. He grunted at us, but was not curious enough to come back. Then the small buck showed up a few minutes behind him following his tracks but again, offered no shot. I would say they are starting to cruise a little deffinately not chasing hard. This is in Hancock County. NW Ohio.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

Friday night and Saturday am, lots of little bucks and a few decent bucks chasing does, but then DEAD rest of weekend,, on my spots,,, NE Frankling and SW Licking. My 13 year old doubled Friday night.... First time ever shooting a compound at a deer might I add, an hour apart. Took my dad out Sat AM and he hit a GD 1" sapling that got in the way of a shooter.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

nice congrats!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

BrentW said:


> Seems like after reading the posts everything below Columbus is seeing rut activity.


Not true, I'm in Chillicothe which is 47 miles due South of Columbus and were not seeing any real rutting activity here yet.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Seen doe this weekend, no bucks w/ them (4). Squirrel hunter next woods over said he saw an 8 pt w/ a doe. Climbed in my stand early last evening 3:00 PM @ 3:20 a small 6 pt came underneath me (too small too shot) and was panting, sweating, w/ his tongue hanging out. Didnt see anything else. Going back out @ 2 today (grunting and rattling). NE OHIO


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

This time next week I will be pulling into Scioto county!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Hunted se oh this past weekend, no chasing, slow, few scrapes were made while i was there, Saw little buck at twenty creeping along, buddy shot at a another, he was just browsing along, munching, not on yet imo


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Saw a basket rack running the heck out of a doe last night when I first got on stand at 3:30 Then nothing but squirrels. LOL maybe tonight. Good luck all>


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Warmer temps this week.....hope that doesnt screw up the activity!


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

tpcowfish said:


> Hunted se oh this past weekend, no chasing, slow, few scrapes were made while i was there, Saw little buck at twenty creeping along, buddy shot at a another, he was just browsing along, munching, not on yet imo


What area?


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

tpcowfish said:


> Hunted se oh this past weekend, no chasing, slow, few scrapes were made while i was there, Saw little buck at twenty creeping along, buddy shot at a another, he was just browsing along, munching, not on yet imo


Same at the Knox / Coshocton county properties I've been hunting, with the exception of the buddy shooting at one....


----------



## a21davis (Nov 2, 2010)

Starting to see a few more scrapes in south west ohio.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hunted Sat morning until about 11:00, didn't see anything. This was on the edge of a cut corn field in Greene Co. After that I went scouting and found a well used trail with 4 nice fresh scrapes, did not see any rub though. I set a stand on that trail but haven't hunted it yet. Hopefully I will get in that stand one morning this week. 

Was back out last night, didn't see any movement. This was a different stand in the woods where I had a big bodied 6pt come through Fri morning and 5 does earlier in the week. Rattlled and called ...didn't see anything


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Was out Saturday from sun up to sun down and all I saw was 1.5yr old 8 point at about 8:15am. Came in off a brush field and hung around at 25 yds. Slow so far in Wayne county.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Not much big buck activity yet that I have seen, at least in the day time. Bigger bucks are starting to show up on the cams. Had a cam over a primary scrape and saturday and from 4:00-5:00 am roughly, I had 4 different bucks work it and actually open up three more scrapes in that area. Biggest was probably 140's. Some of the bucks were in the same pics/vids together. I think the big bucks will start crusin more late this week and into the end of next week. Full moon on the 10th, so get ready around the 8th-17th or so. At least that has been my experiences. Good luck all.


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

Trumbull County: Mature bucks still in normal patterns as best I have seen. They are makeing scrapes and what not but mostly at night. Small bucks are a little more aggressive. I was able to rattle in a 5 point Saturday at 3pm. This weekend it ought to start getting good.


----------



## jmanhere (Aug 5, 2005)

Saturday morning, Licking County. Hunting on in-law small plot. Saw a few 1.5 year-olds. Then a friggin nice 8 pt sneaks up on me in the fog to @ 10 yards. Passes behind me and off to better places. If there is an excuse I do have bad hearing and just can't pick up the footsteps. 

Hearing high 50's for latter this week through the weekend. 

I have either this weekend (Thursady - Sun) or next to go north 2.5 hours into Columbiana County. Nice 190 acres with only one other hunter. 

Will the high temps really shut down daytime movement? Should I wait?

John


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

Hunted Fri Eve, Sat, and Sun moring and did pretty poor....saw a few nice ones along the road on the drive there and back but pretty lack-luster movement on bucks (and deer) in general. I was expecing better for the end of Oct with cool weather. Owell, they should be getting going pretty shortly.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Went out sat morning seen a doe with her 2 fawns.....sunday morning seen nothing.



Tim


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

1 yote a doe and two yearlings sat am. Off all next week ....:thumbs_up


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

454CasullOhio said:


> What area?


 Jackson county


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

finally seeing some rubs and scrapes in the warren county area. Its starting to happen


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Little ones pushing the herds here in columbiana county . Saw 2 3.5 year oles running together friday afternoon . Was out this morning and seen 4 6 8 chasing a group of 3 little ladies till 11 a.m. Should be gettin good here by the end of week .


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Went today and seen 0 deer during shooting light. I had 3 does bedded by the road in the bean field at 530am when I got there. Got set up by 6am and at 7am I heard a deer walking to my east at about 30 yards. Sat till 10 without seeing a deer so I decided to leave. I'm guessing that the only reason I had activity yesterday morning was because it was 28 deg morning temp vs today's 43.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I hunted Guernsey County Oct 28 - 29 seen only a few does no bucks in sight for me my body seen 2 Bucks 120" 10 point and an 100" 8 point both were just feeding. Coshocton county Oct 30 seen 3 does and an 100" 8 point all just broosing no chasing. This morning I hunted up here in Bloomfield Ohio and seen a little 8 chasing a doe with the little doe confused and running allover. I gues the deer are at deferant stages of the rut it just depends where you are at. Next week should be good.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

ohiobullseye said:


> I hunted Guernsey County Oct 28 - 29 seen only a few does no bucks in sight for me my body seen 2 Bucks 120" 10 point and an 100" 8 point both were just feeding. Coshocton county Oct 30 seen 3 does and an 100" 8 point all just broosing no chasing. This morning I hunted up here in Bloomfield Ohio and seen a little 8 chasing a doe with the little doe confused and running allover. I gues the deer are at deferant stages of the rut it just depends where you are at. Next week should be good.


You work for Tom at Geauga bow?


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Big ole fat O this morning West of Dayton area!!!! But have been seeing bucks out and about last couple of mornings around the farm!!


----------



## durangol2 (Apr 24, 2007)

This thread is getting me exited I'm leaveing Thursday for Ross county


----------



## hawgbear (Dec 15, 2009)

Any reports from Hocking County. We are heading up Nov 9.


----------



## Cwaters425 (Oct 1, 2009)

I will be leaving friday at noon to go down to southern ohio. Will be hunting friday nov 4th-tuesday nov 8th.


----------



## OhioHunter2010 (Feb 8, 2010)

I missed a buck Friday following a doe, hurt one doing a little grunting. The activity is picking up.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

My brother had a giant buck he's been after chasing fawns around his stand yesterday at 3:30pm !! Preble county.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Not real happy about the temps this weekend in southern Ohio. But at least its not in the 70's!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Spent 6 hours in the car yesterday driving from Columbus, to Wilmington, to Columbus, to Ashland, and then to Columbus (p/u meat at processor, then to taxi, etc.)...early/mid morning thru afternoon and evening and saw no activity out in any fields...thought they'd be going crazy w/the temps. over the weekend, but most I talked to said didn't see much or anything...did see quite a bit more deer on the roadways, but saw tons of corn and beans coming down, even down towards Warren County Ohio which is cool cause I was starting to think it would never come down...off Fri. and all next week, so hoping some mommies come w/i recurve distance...


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw a litte eight point sat morning.I am not even seeing many does this year,worst season I can remember


----------



## thartman06 (Jul 18, 2011)

So I've been seeing a ton of does and button bucks around my stand but no bruisers...anyone else having this problem??


----------



## fire652 (Sep 10, 2011)

out all night and morning and saw nothing in jefferson county. I saw activity over the weekend but just shut off. anyone else seeing this?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys IMO it has barely got started in a lot of areas so don't get discouraged. I think the best is still to come in the next 2 weeks. The second week of Nov is almost always a great week and were are just about to start the first week of Nov. Keep at it and I think your going to see things heat up here soon.


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

leaving towmorow night for harrsion/jefferson county any body hunting down that way


----------



## thundar (Sep 24, 2008)

Here in southeast Ohio, it is definitely not even pre-rut where I hunt. Just normal feeding/eating patterns. Hunted yesterday and today, and just saw 3 does total, 1 yesterday, two tonight. I looked at my hunting logs from last year, and by this time last year, things were kickin' pretty good. This lack of activity this late kinda matches up to two years ago, when we had a late rut here where I hunt. When I say late, I just mean that the pre-rut might not get going until at least November 7-11. The activity was still good in 2009 clear up until right before Thanksgiving....but since I'm not God...who knows?


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

Went out after work from 5:30 til dark. At 6:05 had a 150 class 10 point come in from my right. At the exact same time I hear a deer approaching from my left. Another big 10. Looked like twins. They both squared off 10 yards from me for several minutes. One snort wheezed then the other ran it back in the thicket. Heard a couple more snort wheezes from thicket. Saw a small button buck at dusk feeding. Yesterday evening saw a big 8 alone but searching hard. Warren County, Ohio


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Im off friday and all next week so hopefully it picks up better then it has been . Ive seen a few small rack bucks and a few does but nothing to make me believe the pre rut is here . Hopefully things kick up a notch this weekend and next week , keeping my fingers crossed ..


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Action in NW ohio is still happening right around dusk. Finally saw 2 different bucks pushing does around tonight at last light, bucks were on opposite sides of the farm. Both bucks appeared to be fairly young. Light was fading fast and they were approx 500 yds off so it was hard to see. One of the buck then ran the does right under my stand and it took an hour to get out of the stand after dark. The bucks eventually headed off while the does stayed in the bean field and fed. Should start to get good in the next few days. The bucks are ready to roll, some doe's should start to come into heat.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Sep 27, 2011)

I hunt in ohio and also in eastern Indiana (you could throw a rock to Ohio its so close). Buck activity is heating up big time. Scrapes and rubs everywhere. Have seen 4 bucks (3 mature) during afternoon hours over the last week. One was chasing a doe through a bean field with his nose just inches from her rear. For me this is good and bad because I still have corn up on my main farm. I am a little worried I will be short on time adjusting to the deer's patterns after the crops come down which I am told will be this week.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

hawgbear said:


> Any reports from Hocking County. We are heading up Nov 9.


See my post....not going yet.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 2 bucks this evening.Both of which are big boys.1 was bedded down and the other walked through a bean fied 140 yards from me.I grunted at him,he stopped and looked for a few minutes but continued to walk into the adjacent woods.
Had 3 doe's right under me but the bucks did not even care.They could clearly see the doe's but did not even care about them.
Rubs and scrapes everywhere just no chasing yet.This weekend it should start getting good.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

For you Ohio natives. I am going up to Ohio Nov. 5-12. The forecast is for lows from 40-49 and highs around 60 degrees. Do you think this will really curtail movement?


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Its been pretty rough here in Highland county.. Seen a small 4 point going into a corn field Saturday Morn Got skunked Sunday Morn and tonight.. Put a cam up on a main scrape and got 2 nice shooters a 8 in the low 130's and a real nice 10 in the 140's BUT they were both there between 10:30 and 11:30 PM... ALL movement is at night still unfortunately..


----------



## NVR4GT3 (Feb 19, 2007)

Stayed in stand all day today in Washington County. Around 12:15, an 8 pt. crossed a county road and walked a fence line for 200 yards across a wide open field, nose to the ground. Could've taken a shot, but looking for something bigger. Later in the day, a young 6 pt. came through the strip of timber I'm hunting on a trot, with his nose to the ground. He'd trot along for 10-15 yards, stop to look around for a second or two, and take off on a trot again, nose to the ground. He was definitely on a mission. Lot's of fresh scrapes opened up the past few days. Thing are heating up quick here.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

i hope the rut runs a little late like our elk rut this year. that way i may just hit it just in time around the week before Thanksgiving in NE Ohio or the week of Thanksgiving around Coshocton.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Need some help! I have one(1) day off until the turn of the year and am trying to figure out which Friday or Monday to take off?!

Either the 11th so I have that whole weekend, or the 14th? Just want to make it a long weekend to try and get one down. I'll be hunting carrol county, if that helps at all.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

OHhunterIO said:


> Need some help! I have one(1) day off until the turn of the year and am trying to figure out which Friday or Monday to take off?!
> 
> Either the 11th so I have that whole weekend, or the 14th? Just want to make it a long weekend to try and get one down. I'll be hunting carrol county, if that helps at all.


If it is between having the whole weekend off or just one day and being that they are not that far apart I would be taking the weekend off for sure. I may have misunderstood your post. Either day should be good so go with more time.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

I spent 24 hrs over 3 days in a stand this weekend and seen 1 spike


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Were a week away guys.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

had a doe and yearling (doe, didnt see nubs) walk past my stand last night..... nothing else. I think its still a couple days out. Hopefully THursday starts to jump start things. I have pushed back my days off of work (vacation) to coincide w/ peak rut. I'll betcha next week is HOT


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone have an update in Guernsey Cty area? Heading to my land to hunt all day Thurs - Sun and hoping the chase is on.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw a gaint 10pt bedde with a doe yesterday, she got up and moved about 50 yards and bedded down again and the big buck just stayed where he was at. I also called in a 4pt which walked through all of my shooting lanes lol The bucks are starting to get excited but nothing major yet.


----------



## pyrochoppers (Apr 17, 2011)

Just had a 6 point come in to my grunt call. They are starting to move in day light. Auglaze co.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

completepassthu said:


> For you Ohio natives. I am going up to Ohio Nov. 5-12. The forecast is for lows from 40-49 and highs around 60 degrees. Do you think this will really curtail movement?


No I think you will hit it perfect.The lows are still supposed to be cool 40's like you said but the high is only 60.Which isn't really high when you think about it.The coolest times will still be early morning/late after noon which are the best times anyways.

Starting this Saturday I will be doing all day sits.


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Seen a doe with 2 fawns this morning. None of the people I have talked to around here are seeing any type of rut activity. It wouldn't surprise me if it's still a couple of weeks away in the areas I hunt. Vinton County


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Sat in the stand till about 9:30 this morning and didn't see anything.....had the decoy out and rattle a little bit but nothing.

All this corn needs to come down asap.




Tim


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah im from jackson county seen a couple biggins but they were by the road an hr or two after dark and still together...... so looks like a little bit longer


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

bigpess51 said:


> Action in NW ohio is still happening right around dusk. Finally saw 2 different bucks pushing does around tonight at last light, bucks were on opposite sides of the farm. Both bucks appeared to be fairly young. Light was fading fast and they were approx 500 yds off so it was hard to see. One of the buck then ran the does right under my stand and it took an hour to get out of the stand after dark. The bucks eventually headed off while the does stayed in the bean field and fed. Should start to get good in the next few days. The bucks are ready to roll, some doe's should start to come into heat.


same results for me still... all nocturnal pics and nothing really during daybreak as of last weekend.... going out this friday to hunt and gonna check the camera and hopefully i see some daytime action


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

My normal scrape lines are bare.I've seen a few small scrapes with small prints in them alsnly a button buck this morning.I never even saw a deer in the fields on my way to my hunting property.I can get out tomorrow afternoon .I think I'm going to try my oat plot.We have been seeing 10 or more every time we hunt it.Hopefully a good one will trail some of these does in.


----------



## HCF (Oct 20, 2004)

Seen more scrapes an rubs this past weekend most activity early or late. Bucks are solo not in groups like I seen weeks prior.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

HCF said:


> Seen more scrapes an rubs this past weekend most activity early or late. Bucks are solo not in groups like I seen weeks prior.


 i saw a group on sunday


----------



## Skud3695 (Feb 14, 2009)

Still getting pics up to Sunday of bucks running together and late night stuff. I am surrounded by corn too. **** is everywhere! I hope to hit her on the head next week, I took a weeks vacation in anticipation. Hit the woods this morning for a cold sit, and only seen a damn raccoon!


----------



## daminoman90 (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw a nice 8 and and a spike ripping around chasing 2 does hard this morning! Nw Ohio


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Checked cameras today in Adams county. Lots of daylight pictures! Mature bucks chasing does on camera in the bean fields. Bucks are first ones in the beans at 6:10 pm. I'm seeing nice bucks up to 10am. Nothing between 10am and 6pm. Nothing big at least.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

well guys i hunt southern Ohio, ADams Co and from what you guy are reporting im reporting the same. i hunted every day since sat and was surround by does and BBs almost every sit. i have 5 or 6 bucks on cams at night that are there or have been in there at least 2 of the day ive hunted but every deer at NIGHT... now according to my cams they are getting closer to daylight but i did not have buck come in and check out any of these does. that was sat through monday. had the same issue this evening 6 or 7 does/bbs and no bucks showed up. with the sign and temps i really think end of next week is when its going to really start up. im not sure the rest of this week and begin of next will even be the good. seems like this year the 14thish seems like the prime time just form what i read and have seen. we need COLD weather.


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

Hunted 5:15 pm till 6:30 pm. I work until 5:00 and Had to get down a little early due to an appointment. I have a close stand set just for days like this. BHad a big buck under my stand as I walked in. Seen a total of 5 bucks in a little over an hour. Nice 10 but young. Above average 6 point and the big one I jumped walking in. The other two bucks came running from the direction the others went earlier so they my have been two of the ones I saw earlier. They are for sure cruising for does. Warren county


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

took my daughter hunting tonight and seen a huge buck and a little buck sparring a little. She said it was the coolest thing ever. Lets start off by saying i havent seen a buck all year until tonight. I saw a little 6 pointer and told her it was coming her way. She sees him and he is chasing a doe. The big boy comes out of nowhere she says and started sparring with him. I was sitting in a stand about 100yds away. THey kept chasing the doe all over but she was having none of it my daughter said. Shes 16 and thats the first time ive ever let her hunt alone on stand. Needless to say shes pumped now that shes seen a buck and i am also. Its really heating up in warren county for me. Good thing is that i have the next 2 weeks off starting on saturday. I think i finally go the rut right this year.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw a little fork horn at 2pm. Then about 5pm I saw a nice buck cruising between the wood line and edge of corn field (I'm usually set up on the edge of the woods looking out) and of course I was 100 yards in the woods kicking myself. A little later I saw a group of does work the edge like he did so tomorrow I'm sitting up a tree on that wood line and hopefully history repeats itself and I don't look back at where I was sitting today and see the deer there because I will just give up then lol.


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

well i seen 2 bucks and 5 doe last night. one doe was seperate being run by a little buck. then tonight i seen a 170 inch 10pt out crusing but he wasnt headed towards the does. acted like he had somewhere he wanted to be


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

shot this buck sunday evening right before dark he was just cruzing .My best buck he scored 155 !


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

troyinpa said:


> View attachment 1198046
> shot this buck sunday evening right before dark he was just cruzing .My best buck he scored 155 !


wow!...nice one, was that in Pa?


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

No Ohio !! thanks for looking . just wanted to let you guys know they are cruzing ! I think by the weekend it will be ON !! good luck everybody .


----------



## Cwaters425 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice buck Troy. Im hoping this weekend is good, I will be leaving friday morning and heading down to Southern Ohio to hunt through Tuesday. Last night I got a nice 9pointer on my trailcam in the backyard and also saw a nice 8 bedded up about 6pm not to far from my house. Took a drive around 630 and the does and fawns were everywhere.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

troyinpa said:


> View attachment 1198046
> shot this buck sunday evening right before dark he was just cruzing .My best buck he scored 155 !


nice!


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll be up there on the 9th. Hopefully I don't miss out on too much of the action!


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

I hunted all day yesterday at Cooper Hollow in Jackson, Ohio. I saw zero deer, very few trails, only about six rubs and two scrapes. Nothing was going on where I was hunting and this was a smoking hot area 3-4 years ago. Deer numbers have dwindled here in the past two years for some reason. Maybe the rut is cranking where there are better, huntable numbers of deer. I'm sure that the situation is better on less pressured, private ground. I know the big deer are moving in WV. I've seen a few 150s and 160s bite the dust in my home county.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

I am headed up in a couple days, looking forward to a good weekend of hunting. How is the creek levels? The spot I want to hunt was flooded two weeks ago and I couldnt cross the creek.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Jackson, Ohio was heating up last weekend, this weekend into next week should be good...


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats on a great Ohio buck troyinpa!
It was on this morning in south central Ohio. I got setup in a draw inside a patch of walnuts at shooting light. I decided to wait til there was enough light to see to get to my stand since I was near a bedding area.At around 7:40 there were some 2.5 year old bucks cruising looking for does. So I waited until 7:50 to get to my stand to not jump them. After I was setup I started with a light rattle sequence followed by a couple grunts. I laid down the horns and looked down wind and a nice 150 class buck came in on a string right under the stand. I decided to pass on him since it is still early but there on for sure and moving in the daytime now. Like others said the time to get the big bucks are in the first and last hour of shooting light at the moment but smaller bucks have started cruising later in the morning.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Limited to weekend hunting right now or possibly some mid day hunts during week. From what you are all seeing, do you think it's too early for the mid day hunts with the current temps? I know you need to be out there, but I have to choose my hunts wisely. I work 3rd shift and then have commitments in late afternoon so I thought about getting a couple hours sleep in the morning and hunting 11 - 2 just to see what happens.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

My Sitka Fanatic stuff came yesterday. Got my hats all ready. My face mask. Golves. Borrowed my buddy's Badlands 2800 to hold it all on the plane.. Got my Sitka Ascent 1400 for a stand pack.. Range finder battery changed.. Binos all cleaned up.. 

Going up to Sportsman's Warehouse Sunday or Monday to buy my SKB case, couple other odds and ends... Then, on Tuesday the 8th, At 10:50am Mountain Time, I take off for 5 days in Ohio.

Just gotta take care of this pesky "work week" before then... Silly work...


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Went out for a few hours last night, wasn't in the stand 5 min and had a doe feeding. Nice 8 chases her off he was ready but she wasn't ready. It's getting close but I still think we are a good week away from full out knock out drooling fitting still. Saw 5 deer total nothing closer then 100 yards but I was sitting in a new spot so hopefully I can make something happen here soon. This was in green county


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

3dspothunter said:


> Limited to weekend hunting right now or possibly some mid day hunts during week. From what you are all seeing, do you think it's too early for the mid day hunts with the current temps? I know you need to be out there, but I have to choose my hunts wisely. I work 3rd shift and then have commitments in late afternoon so I thought about getting a couple hours sleep in the morning and hunting 11 - 2 just to see what happens.


For me I think I will wait until the end of this weekend for longer sits and into the afternoon. I checked cams and nothing is moving from 10-5 where I have them setup at. I have found some new scrapes that I might switch my cams to see if there is any daytime pics. What I can tell is if you know of a good bedding area with a rub line and a scrape near by then setup there for your next morning hunt with the right wind. Also if you got a CRP/mixed brush field near food then it is a great hot spot for me in the evening hunts. Yesterday I went out at 330 and most of the movement was from combines pushing them out of the fields in the afternoon. Didn't see any activity until 6:30 when I saw a 100 class and 130 class browsing in a CRP together. So I feel its a little early for the mid day hunts since the bachelor groups are still hanging out, but could be wrong so good luck and let us know if you go out.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Still very slow around me in NW part of the state. The corn is less than 20% harvested, and until those fields get cleaned off the critters are in there 24/7. And I have corn surrounding all of the woodlots I hunt at and near home. Different story in Meigs and Vinton where there is less ag, and they are indeed moving. I will be there Fri thru Monday.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

CamoRoss said:


> I am headed up in a couple days, looking forward to a good weekend of hunting. How is the creek levels? The spot I want to hunt was flooded two weeks ago and I couldnt cross the creek.


Creeks around here are surprisingly shallow considering all the rain we got this past month.The river(20 yards across)where I hunt is still a bit too high to cross with just boots.Its about 2-3 foot still but not bad.Creeks are practically empty here(Northern Ohio)


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Saw 2 does and one forkhorn in last 24 hrs... still kinda slow (at least here ono ur farm)


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Im headed out this eve with my dad probably just a lost cause its suppose to be 70 degrees!! Im gonna hunt down in thw holler it might be a little bit cooler this eve down there... they gotta start movin sometime


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

My brother saw a nice 6 pt. At 9:30am today chasing 8 does around a field with his nose to te ground, said he tried grunting and whistling at him and he didn't look up once

Guy at work had his buddy get his decoy destroyed by a mature 8 this morning also. All of this happened in NE Ohio. Can't wait to get out this weekend and hopefully next weekend their still chasin when my vacation gets here!!


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Was out this morning in stark co, had 2 bucks fighting behind my stand this morning before daylight,saw a 6pt after first light, hit the can and pulled him in to 20 yds, hunted till 10:00 am no other movement...


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Heard of plenty of dead bucks on side of 23 north this am. couple of big ones shot this am and a few sightings of the big boys on their feet already today.. here we go !!!! I am off from this Friday till next Thursday..


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Thanks on the update on the water levels!!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I finally figured out what trail the buck I have been after for 3 years has been taking recently,making rubs/scrapes along the way.
Hopefully I can get him this evening.We nicknamed him A-hole because everytime we hunt a stand he ends up going right underneath another stand that nobody is in!He's a smart deer I guess...or just lucky.He has out smarted us for 3 years straight.

He has to be at least 6+ years old and is definitely declining antler wise but is still for sure a good one.Probably in the 140's-150's but it is more personal now LOL.I have seen this deer so many times the last few years I have hunted him its unreal.Yet he manages to slip by me everytime.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

excal66 said:


> Well I finally figured out what trail the buck I have been after for 3 years has been taking recently,making rubs/scrapes along the way.
> Hopefully I can get him this evening.We nicknamed him A-hole because everytime we hunt a stand he ends up going right underneath another stand that nobody is in!He's a smart deer I guess...or just lucky.He has out smarted us for 3 years straight.
> 
> He has to be at least 6+ years old and is definitely declining antler wise but is still for sure a good one.Probably in the 140's-150's but it is more personal now LOL.I have seen this deer so many times the last few years I have hunted him its unreal.Yet he manages to slip by me everytime.


Time to post-up double to ensure whichever stand he goes under he is making a mistake. Sounds like a smart buck. What a challenge!


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Saw a160 buck cruising yesterday. Following a doe once and walking field edges once.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Found a couple scrapes this AM when I was pulling a camera card and looking for a spot for a new set...
Camera caught daytime activity of some young bucks right at 11:30AM and one aat about 9AM about 45 minutes before I walked in.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Yesterday on route 32 in Brown county seen 2 huge body deer with their heads cut off


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## JRW_21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Defiance county, I have been off all this week, Monday morning I seen 7 deer 4 does and 3 bucks, a 4 point was chasing a doe, rattled in a small 8, and seen a decent 8 probably 100 inches would not respond to any calls he crossed about 100 yards from me, not much activity since that morning, I think I took vacation a week to soon


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

headed to southeast ohio tonight late , should be there tomorrow and ready to roll for friday until the 13th


----------



## whatthebuck? (Nov 1, 2011)

New Born baby has been kept me from only being able to hit the woods here and there... I have informed my wife come this Friday through next weekend I will not be working and will be in the stand sun up to sun down and it sounds I picked a good week I cant wait!!


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got out of the woods tonight.... I jumped a buck in a hollow that leads out into a field , i dont know if he was bedded there or out cruising he was a nice 8 or so.. Later on I saw a couple of does just feeding 100 yds off the field line.. and then with like 20 sec of daylight i had 2 medium does walk by with a 6 point not far behind. he made a real faint weak grunt once and that was it.... He was directly below me, he looked up at me and then kept walking.. its getting close.. Jackson County , ohio...


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Finally seen a deer out if my stand!! I saw 3 dies this eve that was it nothing following they was just pickin


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I had the buck I have been after RIGHT under my stand.Looking through the slots on the platform couldn't have been more than 1 yard from my tree.He came in behind me so I figured I would let him walk under me then id have a easy quartering away shot...well that did not work out like I hoped.When he was under me I stood up to get a good shot and my climber platform shifted slightly and spooked him.He trotted off 30 yards behind tree's then slowly walked away.He was not scared that bad,no tail up or flicking or anything.He acted like it was nothing.I guess I should have made sure I was dug in good with my climber.It couldn't have gone any more perfect until that happened.At least I got a up close view of his rack.10 point with both brow tines split.Probably low 150's...Im so pissed,depressed,and angry right now.He was right under me and I blew it.He even came by early,around 6:15.Would have made for an easy drag with it still light out lol.Oh well maybe I will get him this weekend.

He was not chasing any doe's.There were bucks and doe's in the field together with no chasing and no rut activity.Still a little early yet I guess.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was out tonight in Greene co. sat from 3:45 to dark. Had 3 does come to the field I was backed up to about 6:00, around 6:30 had a doe followed by a 1.5yo 8 pt. The buck wasn't dogging her just out in the field together. About 6:45 had two deer come in to a ratlle/grunt/buck decoy from back in the woods. Pretty sure one was a buck, but couldn't see him through the brush, although I did hear him thrash around about 30 yds out. 

Did see any shooters and most of the deer were moving later....


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

excal66 said:


> Well I had the buck I have been after RIGHT under my stand.Looking through the slots on the platform couldn't have been more than 1 yard from my tree.He came in behind me so I figured I would let him walk under me then id have a easy quartering away shot...well that did not work out like I hoped.When he was under me I stood up to get a good shot and my climber platform shifted slightly and spooked him.He trotted off 30 yards behind tree's then slowly walked away.He was not scared that bad,no tail up or flicking or anything.He acted like it was nothing.I guess I should have made sure I was dug in good with my climber.It couldn't have gone any more perfect until that happened.At least I got a up close view of his rack.10 point with both brow tines split.Probably low 150's...Im so pissed,depressed,and angry right now.He was right under me and I blew it.
> 
> He was not chasing any doe's.There were bucks and doe's in the field together with no chasing and no rut activity.Still a little early yet I guess.


Where in Ohio are you hunting, sounds like my night minus the 150"


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

SE ohio perry co, bucks showing up on cams at night, mid last week. Hunted fri, sat, sun, mon, tues. Ive only seen a few small bucks while on stand, and usually right at daylight or dusk. No chasing as of yet. Buddy hunting hocking co over the weekend with little action.

I've takin the first week in nov for several years with decent luck, might start trying the second week next year.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..on my way to work this morning...almost "trucked" a 150" TEN.....

...seen 3 more shooters on the way home tonight..


.this weekend...IT IS ON!!!


good luck every one.....DOUBLE-LUNGS or go home!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Saw a solo doe moving out of the corn field at 2 o'clock, Then about 6pm I had 3 does come out of the woods and walked to within 10 yards from me. Sure enough shortly after they came out I here grunt...grunt...grunt... and a nice little 8 point came out on there trail. He would chase them around a little bit and I passed up all of them. I think it is very close.


----------



## CNW211 (Oct 8, 2009)

Things are slow in North Central Ohio where I am. Since Monday, several scrapes have popped up and some massive rubs. Checked my cam pics tonight and have a decent 8 pt. showing up at 11 am every morning for the past 4 days that I haven't gotten on camera all summer. Also saw a small 6 over the weekend that seemed to be cruising. It seems like things are just starting to get interesting and since I am on vacation next week...I hope it starts heating up then.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

tim1676 said:


> Where in Ohio are you hunting, sounds like my night minus the 150"


Marion County.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My good freind shot this 150" main frame 10 point yesterday he said that he was by himself no does. The bucks are starting to move and serching once the first doe comes in heat, lets just say hopefully we are in the woods.


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Several pics of bucks sparring on trail cams at night. Noble co.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Got to the stand this afternoon around 4:45pm. I grunted/rattled in a very nice 10 point tonight around 5:30pm. He got within feet of my 30 yard shooting lane and stopped....turned around and went back to where he came from. So close....but just my luck.

Saw 2 small bucks after that just before dark, walking together.

This was in Knox county.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

guy i hunt with missed a nice one yesterday. 150-160 class. it ran another buck off and snort wheezed at him. if you're not at work, get in the woods :amen:


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Had a goofy half rack buck come cruising through last night...


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

I hunted until nearly 11am this morning. Had 2 deer come through just after daylight. One was a buck and he spotted a doe coming up through a funnel. He went after her and chased her over the ridge. At 9:30am I had a nice 10 pt coming in to me and along the way he cleaned out a couple scrapes and put a thrashing on a small tree. Wind was SE and he couldnt wind me. At 85 yards away the wind switched to S-SW and he stuck his head up in the air and licked his nose a couple of times. Stuck around another minute or so trying to figure it out and then he turned around and walked straight back to where he came in from. Saw one more doe before getting out of the woods.

On my way in to the treestand this morning I didnt see any new scrapes or scrapes that had been cleaned out. Walking out I found 2 new scrapes from this morning and 7-8 trees that had been freshly polished.

Its getting close. Bucks are cruising and moving in daylight. My property is on the Scioto/Jackson county line, it looks like southern Ohio is heating up!


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

If and when another temp cool down hits next week, it will be on. :thumbs_up


----------



## Cincy Slinger (Oct 2, 2008)

Rain coming through SWOH this afternoon & then suppose to switch to NE winds and a bit cooler weather. That should be a recipe for success. Starting tomorrow, 10 straight days for me in the woods. If no luck at that time, I'm going to reassess my need to have a job and just may hunt even more.


----------



## bigben55 (Jun 25, 2009)

I sat Tues from 10-2 and yesterday from 7:45-2 and didn't see a single deer. Hamilton County urban area.


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

Went out last night... 10 deer... spooked 4 does walking in, as soon as i got seated at 4 a 120'' 8 was cruzin the hill, fifteen later another buck, no interests in calls, then 530 2 does behind me and 630 a doe followed by a spike... no big boys... it's wierd usually i would have had the chance at 4-5 shooters by now.. dissappointing.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

A young buck was cruising this morning at first light and a different one was trotting yesterday afternoon at around 5. They were licking pretty hardcore as they were moving. I would say three to six more days and it will be the best time of all season. (SO OH)


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Only a spike this a.m. in SW Ohio. Drove around after and didn't see a deer Headed back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## rlsmith14 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cincy Slinger said:


> Rain coming through SWOH this afternoon & then suppose to switch to NE winds and a bit cooler weather. That should be a recipe for success. Starting tomorrow, 10 straight days for me in the woods. If no luck at that time, I'm going to reassess my need to have a job and just may hunt even more.


I hear you...


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

Ol z7 master167 forgot to mention his ol dads deer on his wall! Oh nevermind, he did mention that 125 didn't he!! Haha


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Went out this morning didnt see anything...the woods were dead....




Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

yep we seen bucks today like crazy here in Southern Ohio.. Its time boys..


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

wish I wasnt tagged out


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Rain should be moving out of SW Ohio here in about 1.5 hours! Might go back out and catch the big boy freshening up his scrapes


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

i will be hunting near wakatomika ohio next week. any one know what its like in that area. This is my first time to ohio. thanks everyone.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Cincy Slinger said:


> Rain coming through SWOH this afternoon & then suppose to switch to NE winds and a bit cooler weather. That should be a recipe for success. Starting tomorrow, 10 straight days for me in the woods. If no luck at that time, I'm going to reassess my need to have a job and just may hunt even more.


Lol, that's the attitude.


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

Getting ready to go out and get wet. Passed another 130 class buck, an 8 point. Same spot!! Last time for this stand, the winds are going to start blowing out of the NNE tonight.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

2 bucks last night just cruising, rattled in a small buck this am. Had two other scrubs
bump a doe by me at 10am. Nothings been over 110".
Need some cool weather. This sucks sitting here sweating.
Se oh


----------



## Harleyobsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

Sat 2day 630 am till noon had 1 buck grunting as he walked along the golf course then cut through right under my stand, grunted and stomped a few times then walked off under total darkness between 8 and 9am saw a 6 point freshen the same scrape he's hit the last three days before heading into the thicket to bed down. No does today...


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am working tomorrow then off for 9 straight days of hunting. Its gonna blow up soon...I hope.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 2 doe' as I was leaving after this evenings hunt.That was all I saw which was strange.I figured it should be getting good by this weekend but maybe next week it looks like?


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

bigben55 said:


> I sat Tues from 10-2 and yesterday from 7:45-2 and didn't see a single deer. Hamilton County urban area.


I'm in Cincinnati urban area too, & it's been a bad week for me. Saturday & Sunday were great with the cooler weather. The warmer temps we've had since have slowed everything way down. Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Getting ready to start my vacation tomorrow and all next week. I will be hunting in Perry and Licking counties. Buck movement was good last weekend, but havent been out since so I hope it picks up where last weekend left off. It would be real nice if the temp drops some so it wont be so bad sitting all day, but hey it still beats being at work.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Same here on our farm.. the last two days ive seen only 2 small bucks (forkhorn & a 5-6 pt mangled rack) and two does. I saw NOTHING tonight. I thought itd be better by now, hopefully will heat up soon. Good news, is were taking our corn and beans off.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Watched a nice 10 chase 4 does tonight in central Ohio. He chased them around the field checking each one, eventually he left them and came into the woods. Looked to me like he might be ready but maybe the does aren't quite. I have a feeling Sat-Mon might be pretty crazy.


----------



## DUGuy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the updates everybody!! I just finished my 40 hrs for the week and I don't go back to work till the 14th.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Me and my buddies cant wait for the 12th to get here so we can head to Athens Ohio. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Grunted a 160+ class 10 pt to 20 yards. Stopped directly behind my tree facing at me, could never get a shot(ethical). I'm sick to my stomach, biggest deer i have ever had an encounter with. Did not want to risk a bad shot and never recover him! Buck are def cruising in NW Ohio, i have now grunted 3 different bucks to my tree.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Tim/OH said:


> Went out this morning didnt see anything...the woods were dead....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said for me too... Knox County


----------



## CAohioman (Oct 31, 2011)

on the edge of the huron erie county border seen a 110" 8 chasing a doe. this was around 10:40pm. almost got the doe though.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

CAohioman said:


> on the edge of the huron erie county border seen a 110" 8 chasing a doe. this was around 10:40pm. almost got the doe though.


You hunting with night vision goggles or something?lol


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

excal66 said:


> You hunting with night vision goggles or something?lol


Lol!


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Headed out in a few.... Marion county, Vacation starts today hope to have some good movement out there today.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Haven't gotten to hunt at all this week can't wait for this work day to get over with to get out there


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Southern Michigan here. You guys have the best rut update board on here. Really defines archers helping archers. Even better in todays world, hunters helping hunters.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

First buck sighting of the year....a little 6pt hung around for about 10min under my stand staring at harry(decoy)....and fnally snorted and ran off....rattle after he left and nothing yet.




Tim


----------



## jeremy26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im heading to Ohio today, hunting through Monday in SE OH, hopefully the deer will be moving good.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Could anyone tell me how the acorn crop is in the SE area? Thanks! DJ


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Got the kids on the bus and headed to the blind a little late here in Geauga County. Gonna sit for a few hours. Was making some mock scrapes around the area when I was busted by three does. Shoulda just gone right into the blind


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

DJ most of the acorns have already dropped and have been cleaned up.They started dropping on or around October 10th.Pay no attention to the acorns right now and focus on the doe bedding areas.After the rut the oak ridges will be a good place to start.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

raylandarcher said:


> DJ most of the acorns have already dropped and have been cleaned up.They started dropping on or around October 10th.Pay no attention to the acorns right now and focus on the doe bedding areas.After the rut the oak ridges will be a good place to start.


Thanks.....I appreciate it!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I heard something running behind me turned around to look and it was a big coyote, about 15yds I tried to grab my bow but he seen me and took off even faster....lol

First time I ever seen a coyote while in the stand..pretty cool.
He was about 50-60lbs.



Tim


----------



## bigbuckdown1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm heading to Tuscarawas County from the 19th to the 24th. What should I expect?


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

No deer here yet. Big yote at daybreak. Hunting sw oh


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

Its slow this morning in SE Ohio. Very windy too!


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great thread guys. I hunt along the Ohio in Jackson co, WV so I use this thread a lot since we're so close. Slow action all week. Everything happening at night. A lot if wind today. Nothing responding to calls.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got a report from some buddies hunting in Darke County..
Bucks are chasing all over the fields this morning....


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

I am set up near a bedding area and have seen 4 small bucks and 5 does ...no chasing. Bucks were just crusing


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Rattled a 125 inch buck in to 20 yds. To small for me. Windy in Adams county.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

raylandarcher said:


> DJ most of the acorns have already dropped and have been cleaned up.They started dropping on or around October 10th.Pay no attention to the acorns right now and focus on the doe bedding areas.After the rut the oak ridges will be a good place to start.


That's not always true. There are always some late dropping oaks, and those are key areas if you can find them. Some of my best rut hunts have been under an oak tree dropping the only acorsn to be found in Nov. 


bigbuckdown1975 said:


> I'm heading to Tuscarawas County from the 19th to the 24th. What should I expect?


Less movement than the next two weeks, but still very good hunting. I actually prefer that week. I see less deer, but the average size is much better. A lot of the young deer have worn them selves down, but the mature deer are still out looking for those last few does.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Rattled a 125 inch buck in to 20 yds. To small for me. Windy in Adams county.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gonna try and get out this afternoon.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Called in 4 bucks yesterday at about 4pm (Could only hunt 3p-5p so I went for a quick stillhunt). Crazy thing was is the biggest buck I called in still had a smaller scout buck with him (Solid 8pt P&Y with a small 4pt). Maybe another week? Seems like things have just plateaued, waiting for things to break open.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

excal66 said:


> You hunting with night vision goggles or something?lol


Haha

Midday activity just picked up. I saw a 140 inch cruising at 10:45. Only saw one doe this morning.


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw two deer slowly walking through open grassy field behind work at 10:00 this morning. Lancaster, Fairfield county. Daytime activity may be picking up.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Im no deer expert, but my guess why some are seeing more intense activity than others has to do with the buck and doe ratio is different in each area....


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

My vacation starts after today. I'm thinking about doing an all day set tomorrow in a 10 acre patch of timber that was logged about 6 years ago. I just havent been seeing deer at all this year...it's been really weird.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Took a 125" 9pt yesterday evening that was cruising at 6:30pm. No does being chased yet though.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Headed to Ohio Nov.12 but looking at the extended forcast. Looks like plenty of warm weather for the next two weeks. i was hoping for cold temps but i guess you just have to deal with whatever mother nature sends your way.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

I've sat the last 2 days and have only seen 1 doe and 1 small 6 . ? Got next week off so I hope I didn't hit it a week to early ?


----------



## Cincy Slinger (Oct 2, 2008)

Dayton area. Saw 160 inch buck chasing some does. He would chase for a while & then become disinterested. A smaller buck was pushing does around too. Tailed off about 10:00. Getting a little warm. Hopefully they get back after it later this afternoon.


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tn10point said:


> Headed to Ohio Nov.12 but looking at the extended forcast. Looks like plenty of warm weather for the next two weeks. i was hoping for cold temps but i guess you just have to deal with whatever mother nature sends your way.


Check the weather report in two days and it will probably be completely different


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I hunted untill noon.I only saw a button buck and a five pointer.The button bedded down 22 yards from me and left at 9:10.He was the last deer I saw.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Like Post #4 says
In Deer & Deer Hunting’s October issue, Alsheimer explains that “this year’s rut will be much different – and much better – than what we experienced last year.” The rutting moon this year will be November 10th, and based on other years that have had this same moon, the rut should be “intense and very exciting”. Sounds good, right?

According to this theory, the seeking and chasing phases of the rut in most states north of the 38th latitude should kick off around November 7 or 8 and will continue for a week or more. Breeding should begin taking place in most cases by November 15th, with the peak of breeding occurring around the 20th.

With this in mind, Alsheimer has predicted The 9 Best Days to Hunt in the North in 2011 to be… November 10-18. 

I think things are and will heat up fast the next few days into full blown chasing everywhere. Strap in and enjoy the ride my friends, this is what we all wait for all year long. Good hunting and be careful. :wink:


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Helix 33 I am so hoping you are right!


----------



## hermiehunter (Jan 15, 2008)

We've been seeing some younger bucks showing good signs of rutting behavior this week around Coshocton. Mainly 1-1/2 and 2-1/2 year olds though. Lots of corn still standing is making it hard in my opinion (at least for us up on the high ridges)! But...it does look like the action is starting to heat up everyday!! Maybe the cool morning tomorrow will get the big boys up where we are!


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

Leaving for Scioto county on Sunday after church!!! We will be there the 6th - 13th... Excited!!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope he is right.It has been really slow.


helix33 said:


> Like Post #4 says
> In Deer & Deer Hunting’s October issue, Alsheimer explains that “this year’s rut will be much different – and much better – than what we experienced last year.” The rutting moon this year will be November 10th, and based on other years that have had this same moon, the rut should be “intense and very exciting”. Sounds good, right?
> 
> According to this theory, the seeking and chasing phases of the rut in most states north of the 38th latitude should kick off around November 7 or 8 and will continue for a week or more. Breeding should begin taking place in most cases by November 15th, with the peak of breeding occurring around the 20th.
> ...


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sat in the woods, in Greene co, this morning until 10:30. AllIi saw was a button buck trailing a doe and finally mounting her, although she wasn't ready. This was shortly after first light, maybe 8:15. Didn't see anything after that. Rattled/grunted /bleeted...nothing after the two early ones.


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

*November 2nd rut activity*

I shot this 9 point on the evening of november 2nd. He followed a doe right to me grunting like a pig the whole time.


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

ohiobbc123 said:


> I shot this 9 point on the evening of november 2nd. He followed a doe right to me grunting like a pig the whole time.


Nice buck


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Kinda dark to see that at 6:30 AM don't ya think?
I was out until 10 this morning and only saw one doe.
Also saw a yote, but no shot at him, either.





irishhacker said:


> Just got a report from some buddies hunting in Darke County..
> Bucks are chasing all over the fields this morning....


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Morning hunt ruined by farmer spreading something on the field drove the floater/spreader right past my stand. got in my honey hole about 11 still have standing corn around it. Hope they get it off this weekend due to I can't hunt again till Monday. Had a small spike come in behind me and under my stand. Slow days suck..


----------



## -Elvis (Oct 26, 2008)

bruiser down in licking county!!!!!!!! 6:19


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 4 doe's and one good buck.He was 75 yards from the doe's and did not even go check them out.Still a little early yet till full blown chasing starts.


----------



## Harleyobsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice buck Jake congrats...


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Elvis said:


> bruiser down in licking county!!!!!!!! 6:19


Pics?


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

helix33 said:


> Like Post #4 says
> In Deer & Deer Hunting’s October issue, Alsheimer explains that “this year’s rut will be much different – and much better – than what we experienced last year.” The rutting moon this year will be November 10th, and based on other years that have had this same moon, the rut should be “intense and very exciting”. Sounds good, right?
> 
> According to this theory, the seeking and chasing phases of the rut in most states north of the 38th latitude should kick off around November 7 or 8 and will continue for a week or more. Breeding should begin taking place in most cases by November 15th, with the peak of breeding occurring around the 20th.
> ...





fmf979 said:


> Helix 33 I am so hoping you are right!





ohiobowhunter75 said:


> I hope he is right.It has been really slow.



I hope he's right too. I fly out Tuesday and I'm there till Saturday!


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Seen 9 different does without a buck in sight. My favorite is seek and chase and I'm off 5th thru the 9th. Hope I didn't guess wrong this year! After the action I had last weekend I thought I had nailed it?


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

It is on in Fairfield County! I had a 120" 7 point trying to bed down a doe tonight right at sunset. He came in like a rocket to a grunt call, snort wheeze sequence. He immediately hammered the scrape in front of me at 18 yards. The does were all skiddish today, and he was definitely looking for a fight. Getting hot out there boys! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## rut'n'strut (Mar 5, 2006)

Finally saw action since opening day tonight. Western Ohio I saw my Big 12 tonight. Great night in the stand with standing corn everywhere still. 4 bucks 10 does and saw some nice rut activity!


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

I finally had some action tonight in Vinton County. At 5:30 I had 3 doe, a crab claw 4 point and a solid 8 point all come in together. The doe were hanging out eating while both the bucks were making scrapes and rubbing on every tree they passed. After they cleaned out a few scrapes both of those bucks started sniffing and chasing the doe but they just bolted leaving the bucks behind. The little 4 point seemed pretty wound up and started sparring with the 8 point....and the 8 point got his a** handed to him!! That little 4 locked him up and flipped him straight over. The 8 walked in the opposite direction after that with the 4 right behind him doing his little snort-wheeze. They both looked like they were 2.5 years old based on their body but I'm not very good at judging age while they're still on the hoof so I suppose they could have been 1.5 year olds. Right after this I had a single doe come in from the opposite direction at around 6pm. I'm going to guess by the middle to end of this coming week they will be going all out with the chasing.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like it should be really good next week then from what I have been reading and the full moon is next week as well.I will be doing all day sits starting Monday.

I was gonna sit all day starting today but they are showing no chasing activity.Just making rubs/scrapes.Last several years I have killed my bucks between the 8th-14th.All of them were chasing doe's...


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

I finally have daytime pics of a couple bucks... but after sitting the whole morning and most of the afternoon i still have yet to see them myself in day light


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw almost no action until 6:30, for what it is worth.


----------



## saddletramp (Aug 28, 2004)

had a 6 point come in tonight..he was chasin does...but i know there are MORE bucks in the area im hunting, and they were not chasing the does...young 6 point "wound up a bit early"this year....Good Hunting to all!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Had a 100-110 inch 7 in about 10 minutes ago. Running hard about 150 yards, checking bedding areas. I got to mess with him, so that was fun.

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Yesterday in Holmes county I sat all day in my honey hole. Sat there till 3 pm and had seen 3 small 4 points, and 1 doe. 2 of the bucks were walking and feeding together like it was the middle of summer. In the evening I decided to sit the ridge top near the fields.. Had a button buck feed by and then another doe popped out in the field then I had 2 more does come up, none had bucks behind them and acted like it was early september.. Next week should be where its at.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

seen 4 bucks today. All looked like they were starting the seeking phase of the rut. All running around like lost dogs sniffing the ground. 3 were younger and one was a P&Y for sure. at 278 yards I could easily see he was outside the ears and tall. Never came any closer!


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Had a 9 pt come in to the stand grunting his head off following a doe... buddy said another one went behind me but never actually saw him. Getting some grub and heading back out!


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Saw a decent 8 point chasing a doe this am about 8;30 and thats the first sign ive seen of deer perion in 3 days in the stand so hopefully its getting ready to be prime time , good luck everyone and cant wait to see some good pics.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon in Coshocton county, I saw 3 small bucks. 2 were together at 3:30pm, the other came through around 5:00pm. Nothing after that.

This morning in Knox county, I saw 8 total. 1 small buck pushing a doe with 2 little ones through the woods at 8:00am, 2 lone does at 9:15am, then another small buck pushing a doe at 10:30am. No mature bucks spotted since Wednesday for me....


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I had a 4 point rub a tree this morning and about 930 i had a big 6 ive been watching come in amd tear up a tree and then a sapling after he got done he milled around for a few and gone


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Headed out now, my buddy saw 8 does and 3 small bucks this am.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Woods were dead this morning...thinned the squirrel herd out a bit. Can't go tonight but buddy is. Hopefully it will heat up very soon...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

Heading to Scioto county tomorrow.. I am very excited!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't made it out this weekend but I'm hoping this next week heats up. I'm just seeing some young bucks push some does around so far.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

In Adams county I haven't seen big bucks cruising yet. Seen 1, 2, and 3 year olds on there feet slot. I think after this warm front passes it will kick in around the 9th or 10th. 
Seen 12 deer this morning all in the first 40 minutes of light and only one little buck. 
I don't have any buck on camera over 140 during daylight.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking at the forecast it seems like its going to be warmer then i like for this time of the rutting activity , just hope it doesnt make it any slower . ?? Keeping my fingers crossed regardless im off all week and planning on starting my ALL DAY sits Monday .


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

nurface said:


> Looking at the forecast it seems like its going to be warmer then i like for this time of the rutting activity , just hope it doesnt make it any slower . ?? Keeping my fingers crossed regardless im off all week and planning on starting my ALL DAY sits Monday .


I shot my buck last year at the end of the second week of Nov. and I believe it was in the mid to upper 60's. The very next day it got real cold and stayed cold. Got to love Ohio weather lol.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I'm hunting adams and highland counties. Nothing as far as action at all. Been very slow since last Tuesday where I saw 2 140-150" out n about.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...quiet for now....sitting on a tree stand over a freshly picked cornfield 2 hours ago!


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

was out this morn in stark co. It was stone dead, nothin movin, my buddies son shot two doe's tonight , a pretty decent doe and her pup, mom was still full of milk, we have saw 1.5 yr old bucks out cruisin for the past week, but no chasin and no sightings of the big boys yet...


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

first day out here in muskingum co. Slow action. 1 doe and a 8 point at 1:30 then 3 little bucks at 6 ish. Where is the rut at.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sat over a cut corn field in Greene co from 3:30 to dark. Only had one 6 point come to the calls, grunt tube ratling bleeting....that was all we saw


----------



## twloner (Aug 23, 2005)

BBD Wayne Co.

Shot lastnight.... chasing a doe. Good Luck


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Warren County...was in tree around 2PM till dark...beans were coming off and I was about 100 yds. in the woods away from that and a couple of hundred yards away from one of the main bedding areas and had a great wind...saw two does come thru around 6-6:15PM about 60 yds. to my left but they wouldn't come any closer and I had the recurve to no shots...about 5 minutes after I lost sight of them something came crashing thru from behind me grunting...It was a little 1.5 yr. old decent 8 pt...passed me at 10-15 yds. and as soon as he got downwind of where I lost the does at he cut directly towards that way grunting and sniffing the whole time...Outside of that just squirrels...Won't be back out until Mon. but off all next week. Good luck.


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

Got out late today at about 430. Ten mins later two does come in and bed 80 yards in front of me. Stay bedded until 600 when i hear a grunt. Then deer crashing through the woods. Does jump outta their beds and ren straight at me. I draw not knowing what is going to happen. As i watch the does trot passed i see a nice 8 or 10 pt running full speed right on the does trail. I tried to stop him lots of times even resorting to yelling HEY at him.... Never stopped. He was locked onto the does grunting and foaming at the mouth. I;ve never seen one foam at the mouth before so that was cool. after he was out of range and even with all the yelling the biggest 4 pt ive seen came ambling down the same path. I drew on him and had a shot in all of my shooting lanes. He got a pass though. THis is NE Ohio. They're moving. Buddy seen 4 dead bucks on the road on his drive home the other night.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

It was a slow cold morning until 9. I decided I was getting down for a bite to eat before it would heat back up after 10:30 or so.I climbed down and didn't get 20 yards and saw a nice buck in the 130s cruising towards my stand. So I snuck back up the tree and he came by one of the rubs at 15 yards and scent checked it. I was even able to film it after getting back up my stand with a third arm. I didn't call at him until he was heading out and was 70 yards out. I growled at him and right after that I heard a twig break behind me. Two min later the 130 buck had moved on and it was another buck in his 140s following him out. I decided it wasn't lunch yet and stayed in the stand lol. A 100 inch 8 came by at 930 at 20 yards out and was out searching for does.

This evening I only saw one deer but he was a shooter. I grunted at him from over 400 yards and he decided he better check it out. He came in at 6:00 and I felt I had the time to put one on the dirt. He worked a couple scrapes and was heading down a treeline towards my stand and had cut the distance to just 60 yards. He was out checking every last bedding area that he could think of. I grunted again at him at 6:15 when he cut across the treeline 40 yards in front of me and was heading out. It was thick and could only hear him working scrapes but I decided to not over call him and take a chance he would want to check out one last spot. At 6:30 he came down the treeline and stood behind some brush at 20 yards out and just stood there. Then all the sudden he decided to back out because something wasn't right. I only needed him to make two steps for a shot. It sucks because of all the deer I had to pass to get the chance at a shooter and it came down to two foot steps but Ill be back up and searching for him tomorrow morning lol.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

mathews_rage said:


> It was a slow cold morning until 9. I decided I was getting down for a bite to eat before it would heat back up after 10:30 or so.I climbed down and didn't get 20 yards and saw a nice buck in the 130s cruising towards my stand. So I snuck back up the tree and he came by one of the rubs at 15 yards and scent checked it. I was even able to film it after getting back up my stand with a third arm. I didn't call at him until he was heading out and was 70 yards out. I growled at him and right after that I heard a twig break behind me. Two min later the 130 buck had moved on and it was another buck in his 140s following him out. I decided it wasn't lunch yet and stayed in the stand lol. A 100 inch 8 came by at 930 at 20 yards out and was out searching for does.
> 
> This evening I only saw one deer but he was a shooter. I grunted at him from over 400 yards and he decided he better check it out. He came in at 6:00 and I felt I had the time to put one on the dirt. He worked a couple scrapes and was heading down a treeline towards my stand and had cut the distance to just 60 yards. He was out checking every last bedding area that he could think of. I grunted again at him at 6:15 when he cut across the treeline 40 yards in front of me and was heading out. It was thick and could only hear him working scrapes but I decided to not over call him and take a chance he would want to check out one last spot. At 6:30 he came down the treeline and stood behind some brush at 20 yards out and just stood there. Then all the sudden he decided to back out because something wasn't right. I only needed him to make two steps for a shot. It sucks because of all the deer I had to pass to get the chance at a shooter and it came down to two foot steps but Ill be back up and searching for him tomorrow morning lol.[/QUOWTE] what county was this in? Sounds like a great day in the woods.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Seen 3 fawns together then walked off and then 2 more fawns came in tonight. Not one doe with these fawns....weird.
Seen one nice 8 pt. Not a shooter.


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Sep 7, 2006)

Buddy and I have been in Muskingum County since November 1st and the rut seems very slow. Bucks have opened up scrapes but have not maintained them, just checking them. Very slow action and the does seem very cautious and slow moving. Not much excitement. We cant figure this out. Anyone offer a better report or update?


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Same in Holmes county! 12 hrs in the tree and nothing exciting!! Saw deer, but no rutting activity.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Here's my update went out this morning and as soon as I climb the tree, heard movement and grunting, bleating in the distance....quickly pulled my bow up and got settled in....after a few minutes of hearing that the woods went dead...at about 8:15 had a half rack 4pt walk by and I played around with him for a little bit...that was fun..
But other than that nothing else....but checked the trail cam and has picture of a small 8pt lip curling a doe that was in front of him....that was pretty cool but all the pictures were from 11:30pm-430am...except for some does that came by at 5:30pm....will be back out there in the morning.


On a side note the deer that the owner of haunted hoochie killed score 234...my friend sent me some pictures of it today he seen the buck in person.





Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Anyone using a decoy?

If so what kind of reaction are you getting so far




Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Well sorry to say Im hearing some very credible stories about this guy and this buck and it aint good.

Cant congrats this man.

Might get flame for this...oh well.




Tim


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

@TH30060X - I hunt in south central Ohio and yea the woods are just firing up down here. It was a great day, just a lil tough of an ending. Glad I got to experience it and gotta stay positive on such a let down.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Tim/OH said:


> Anyone using a decoy?
> 
> If so what kind of reaction are you getting so far
> 
> ...


used a decoy last week. Had a nice 8pt stop from chasing a Doe and go to decoy, but once he got close to it he wasn't too impressed with it. He blew, and took off across the bean field.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Feels like a good morning in Gurnsey county Ohio, just passed 2 does looking forward grandpa.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

It's very windy out here. Not looking too promising.


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

One doe at first light, heard a buck grunt 30 min later in standing corn. He never came out for a view.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hunted from daylight to dark yesterday in Noble county.Never saw or heard a deer untill 5:10 pm when a little five point started pushing two doe fawns into an oat plot.I saw six between 5 and dark fawns and two dink bucks.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

In the stand now been here since around 6:15.....bump some deer walking to the stand...but like yesterday as soon as I climb in my tree...I hear a bunch of noise as if a buck is chasing a doe....give out a couple grunt calls then all of a sudden something starts walking real fast towards me then stops and turns around and starts walking from where it came from.....then right at daylight I was about to rattle when I hear movement behind some thicket.....then a doe pops out with her fawn and then the sound I been waiting for....grunt grunt grunt.....a buck is trailing the does but I cant see him but can hear him grunting....this went on for about 10min....then the does start walking towards me, so then Im like this buck is going to come up behind them.....well one if the neighbors decide to take his trash out and all you hear is bottles breaking from them throwing it in the trash can....they spook and run the other way......ughhhhhh.....never got a chance to look at the buck......then I turn around and see a lone doe walking towards the bedding area.....thats it so far....just rattle a few min ago.....




Tim


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Hunting here in frankling county , not much action at all . Seen a small 8 chasing a doe yesterday about 9:00 and 1/2 later a mature doe by herself . I think this warmer weather isn't helping either ? Good luck everyone


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would just be happy to see a mature doe.I'm tired of looking at fawns.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Buddy of mine killed a 140 last night in SW OH. 
Had a huge neck. Fully mature 8 pt.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

We had the best night last night so far. We had a young 7pt come in around 530. Then about 15mins later I hear something coming in from behind me and it's 2 doe's.....then the sweetest sound you can hear...grunt grunt grunt. By this time I'm standing up with the Pulse in hand. One of the biggest 8's I have ever seen was the one doing the grunting. He came in and run the ever living piss out of the biggest doe. He done this from around 545-6 until around 720 or so. They came within 60yrds durning shooting light....as luck would have it he ended up ruining her all around my tree until it was so dark I couldnt hardly even see them. I didnt get out of the tree until 8. My freind and I ended up seeing 9 deer total last night. Best hunt of the year so far!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Went yesterday morning and bumped one from its bed on the edge of the standing corn and woods at 620am. It ran 30 yards and stopped. I checked with my flashlight and it was the big 10 point I've been after. He stood there for over 5 minutes and I decided to keep walking. He still kept standing there. He was by himself also. I sat in stand till 11 with no deer movement. On my way out I checked the standing corn and it was LOADED with tracks big, small, everything. This standing corn is killing me and I'm on river bottom property so with all the rain I'd be shocked if its down before gun season. Moved the trail cam over to the corn woods edge to see if they are coming out of it during shooting light. I've been on vacation for the last two weeks and only had a shot at one doe at 10 yards last Sunday. This has been the worst year I've had in 6 to 7 years. I remember 6 or 7 years ago we had a lot of rain and I had corn standing into the middle of December and January. Hope things change soon. Good luck guys.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Does it seem more movement is being seen in the afternoon - evening time rather them the am ? I'm off all week and plan to start my all day sits tomorrow but man is it depressing sitting for 10-12 hours with little to no action .


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

It's funny Nelliott talked about going in the corn yesterday. I did the same thing, explored in the corn, and found the same huge, medium and small tracks, fresh everywhere. If it was windy, i may be tempted to go in and stalk the rows like the "Pros" do in the bowhunting magazine articles! Corn is hurting us as well. Knox County area small bucks and the recently kicked out does only exploring during daylight outside the corn. That's my excuse!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Im sick right now guys........


Heard a grunt coming from the thicket to my left.....scan the area with my bino and see a doe pop out well she works her way towards me and walks right by me at like 10yds....she gets like 30-40yds in front of me and I sit there like where is the buck at that I heard......well all of a sudden the buck jumps out and takes the same trail she does....I look through my bino and said omg.....grab my bow and got ready.....I thought he was going to walk under my stand but he stopped about 10-15yds behind me looking for the doe......I couldnt turn around because I was scare that he was going to see me.....well he stands there for about 2min looking around and then turns around and walk away from me.....he kind of circle around me to find that doe.....now he's like 30-40yds away...I tried to call him in but he had his nose to the ground following that doe trail.......look like about a 150-160incher 11-12pt split browtine with some if the longest main beams I ever seen on a buck.....Im still shook up a little bit as I type this....

Overall great encounter but Im still disappointed that I didnt get a shot.



Tim


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

As slow as it is here I would love that action right now just to pick up my spirits . It just makes for very very long sits when theres no action or movement .


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

nurface said:


> Does it seem more movement is being seen in the afternoon - evening time rather them the am ? I'm off all week and plan to start my all day sits tomorrow but man is it depressing sitting for 10-12 hours with little to no action .


I would agree with that. I sat yesterday till 11:00 am and did not see a deer, went out last night and had some pretty good action around 6:15. I would think morning and evening action should start picking up, although the weather looks to be warmimg up the next few days the latter part of the week is suppose to real cool down.


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm off the next 2 days hopefully the rain stays away.
Good luck guys


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

seen 3 small Buck's this morning. No Doe's though.

took an hour walk after getting down and found 3 new scrapes. Possibly made by the little Buck's.

I have'nt seen anything mature in my area yet. Friend has spotted 3 nice shooters where he hunts they seem to be moving more.

this is in lorain co. N.E.Ohio


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hunted a stand this morning on the edge of 40 acres of CRP and saw three mature does, not one had a buck trailing ... strange. This is NW Ohio.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

It's like someone flipped a switch in marion/hardin co. Had an awesome morning with 3 P&Y bucks chasing does around and about 5 young bucksc(20 total deer) yesterday am to 1 small doe and a scrub buck all morning today. I only have 3 days off work this week, it needs to get hot quick. Corn sux!


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Scrapes galore starting to open. Still seeing all the bigger bucks on cams at night. I think in my area I am looking at the end of next week to be promising.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Been reeeeeallly slow in Wayne county. 

Sat all yesterday and been up in my stand currently all morning and haven't seen anything yet!

Where are all the dang deer?!!


----------



## breyer18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hunting Carroll county yesterday. Saw 11 does and one small buck in the morning. Evening at about 4:00 had a nice 8 grunting following a doe but no shot 2 hours later saw a real nice 10 wandering around. Got close but to thick where he was at to make a ethical shot. Evening ended seeing to more bucks. One being the largest I have seen on the farm I'm hunting 150+. Other was about the same size as the previous 10, hi 130's maybe 140. In all had a great evening. Never have I heard a buck grunt so deep and loud as the one I seen last night.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Still slow here...in stand at 1130 am hoping to catch a nooner booner but dead so far. Buddy shot an 8 point last night but he was alone...Tuesday through Sunday this coming week, rain or shine

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NJC (Mar 29, 2010)

*first good action this morning*

Well. Hunting lake county and this morning has been pretty good. 7 smaller bucks cruising all morning and 3 does. No big boys yet but starting to see more movement. Just had hot doe and six come through. Hoping big boy is following behind.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Lorijamie23 said:


> It's like someone flipped a switch in marion/hardin co. Had an awesome morning with 3 P&Y bucks chasing does around and about 5 young bucksc(20 total deer) yesterday am to 1 small doe and a scrub buck all morning today. I only have 3 days off work this week, it needs to get hot quick. Corn sux!


i'm at dunkirk and same here....corn has them scattered ....no big ones anywhere i could see..


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...FULL MOON coupled with the WARM WEATHER and standing corn fields has made it tough hunting....


...I think that is why OHIO has seen a higher SURVIVAL RATE in the number of 3 & 1/2 year and older bucks....


For 6 of the last 7 years..............the first week in November has been UNSEASONABLY WARM!!!!


----------



## bucks/bass (Aug 5, 2006)

Killed yesterday evening.


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

Out this morning is Ashland County on a fence row that backs up to a bedding area. Im right between two sets of woods, a hay field, and crp field and saw nothing. Typically always see deer even if its at a distance out of this stand. Was pretty darn windy though. Starting this Thursday I've 5 days straight days to get it done. Hoping I time it up just right. 
Mostly have just seen smaller bucks out. But I only get out on the weekends so who knows whats going on the other 5 days of the week.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

ArchersParadox said:


> ...FULL MOON coupled with the WARM WEATHER and standing corn fields has made it tough hunting....
> 
> 
> ...I think that is why OHIO has seen a higher SURVIVAL RATE in the number of 3 & 1/2 year and older bucks....
> ...


I dont know about you but when the sun sets it gets pretty dang chilly even if its in the 60's during the daytime.

Thursday-next Saturday shows highs in the 40's and lows below freezing!!!I hope the forecast stays that way because the full moon is Thursday as well!Should be really good towards the end of this week it looks.


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

gambino said:


> Scrapes galore starting to open. Still seeing all the bigger bucks on cams at night. I think in my area I am looking at the end of next week to be promising.


Same here in Perry co. Nice Bucks on cam at night. I agree on end of week for us.


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

Trumbull co last night and this morning the rut was out of control. 6 different bucks this morning. As day went on they just kept getting bigger. Hopefully tonight keeps with program. Not just young deer a few 3.5s on their feet cruising at 10 am grunting and putting on quite a display. Even had the two biggest size each other up. Thought there was gonna be a throw down


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so ready to have some time off work to spend in a tree but my wifes due with our baby bow any day


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Just spent 5 days in Noble Co. Evening hunts were very slow. Morning hunts had more action, yesterday being the best. Most scrapes seem to be covered. 
Had some good bucks on cams last weekend in the daylight now it seems like its all night again. Seems like this hot weather has things limited to the night and early morning.
Have to take Mon and Tues off then going back at it. Hopefully the big boys dont go into lockdown mode before that cool weather front hits thursday. Im tired of these Indian Summers we have been getting for the first two weeks on Nov the past couple years.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

> I am so ready to have some time off work to spend in a tree but my wifes due with our *baby bow* any day


Man I wish my wife good give birth to a baby bow.


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

My understanding is crp stands for crop reduction program. Meaning you agree to not plant crops. Seems like people are using crp to describe a field of corn.

Bucks are moving in warren county. Saw 6 bucks this am. Only one was a shooter. No shot opportunity. B
Small 8 point so far this evening. Haven't seen a doe in days


----------



## pttmike05 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ashtabula county*

Ive been out for 5 nights straight seen one buck a night. Mostly lil baskets I havent seen a doe in 3 days. So i hunting a bean field tonight to make sure there are any left. Havent had a buck react tobany calls yet. Quite here in ashtabula county


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Crp does stand for that but it is warm season grasses of usually little or big bluestem and other legumes.Its stands around 4 to 7 feet tall and the big boys love hiding and searching for does in it. I actually called a a 4.5 year old out of it last evening and he was seeking in it.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

sat all day yesterday. saw 1 decent 130ish buck herding a doe at high noon. other than that, no ruttin activity. couple deer on the food plot last night. a fork horn just out for a bite to eat.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

In the stand now....its the magic hr fellas

Good Luck



Tim


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck to all us Ohio boys on stand right now I'll be out joining you tomorrow


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

day 2 muskingum co. Still no rut activity. Tomorrow to saturday i will be in the stand all day hope the switch turns on and them drooling fools start showing up.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Weak rut so far Have yet to see any good chasing or a shooter buck Getting frustrated now! Spent 14 hours in the stand over 4 hunts this weekend.


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Drove from east of marietta to columbus today, 2hr 40 minute trip, spotted only five dead deer.
The little bucks were on their feet mid-day this weekend in washington county, still no sign of big boys.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Central Ohio is sloooow. Saw one doe, all by her lonesome at about 4, and that was it. Scrapes are covered up, no new rubs. It is like we just skipped the rut? Hopefully things pick up end of the week. Good luck everyone, hope some of you guys can get it done since I am still with nothing this year.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Things looking up*

We saw a lot of activity on Friday....lot of does where we normally see them and more bucks during daylight than in the past. Only 1 bigger than some basket 6s and basket 8s. They still seemed to be patterned around food.

Looking at the forecast, it looks like the warm weather will snap on Thursday and its my guess that Thurs and Fri in Muskingum County will be great days to be hanging from a tree.


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Had a tall racked six point bumping a doe tonight,he got a free pass


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 1 lone doe this evening.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Just got back from hunting....Sat Morning and Evening I had a great time. Sat morning I saw 5 different bucks and 4 doe...one of the does must of been "smelling" pretty good. The one 6pt was tending to her...he was acting pretty mature for a 2.5 yr old...Then Sat evening I saw 10+ deer, with one being a 125" 8pt. I was very tempted, but he got the "pass". He qwas the only buck I saw that evening and he was just cruising, he came by to check out a buttonbuck I had bedded right next to me. Today(Sun) was a bust.....I saw a couple small bucks wondering around and a couple does doing the same both in the morning and evening....Im hunting in southern Columbiana County.....I havent seen any chasin' yet.....I think the heat and the really bright MOON has them on standby....I think Wed night the temps drop....I think it'll be on then.


----------



## whatthebuck? (Nov 1, 2011)

Auglaize county.. were in a rut... but the wrong kind of rut.. nothing really going on some nights seen a couple small bucks here and there some nights not a single dear.. had the week scheduled off.. thinking now about starting it this thurs through next tues


----------



## CAohioman (Oct 31, 2011)

I hunted erie county this moning. got on stand around 6:30 just after 7 had a big 8 pushin a doe then i decided to get down and seen another by my other stand(alone) got back to my original stand to see another buck runnin then around 8:30 and 9 had a small 8 and a big 10 come in. todays total=9 deer 5 bucks 3 does and a deer idk what it was. pretty good morning. headed back out tomarrow around 3:30.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Finally saw my first chase of the year in south central Ohio. I was setup in a brush thicket mixed with oaks and made a clearing in it this past spring where there is a funnel. It started at around 9:00 and it was a 120" 8pt that chased her 10 yards behind my stand where I could only see glimpses of them because its so thick. I was able to hear him grunt a couple times. This evening I had no action but I was just happy that I could hear the corn being harvested. My buddy saw a nice 12 pt near Columbus and he was out at 11:30 A.M. seeking for a doe.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Checkin in for Holmes Co.! Once again a whole weekend of normal activity. Found a lot of fresh scrapes and rubs. All the bucks I seen (6) were all lingering around each other. There were does present, but none were chasing. Biggest buck was a 120" 8pt. Later in the week should be good!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure what's happening in my place in Harrison county. Thursday am my buddy saw two nice bucks by the first 2 hours of light. He rattled them both in. Killed the bigger one. 

Since then the place is like a ghost town. No does anywhere (usually crawling with them) only a few bucks now on cam, last week there were tons of them on my cams. Strange...

Today I sat from dawn to dark, saw nothing. Long miserable day. 

Here is his deer from last week.


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Nothing much going on around Mansfield (at least in my woods) Cant wait for the temp drop wed.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Sat for 4 hours last night and seen 1 little 6pt. and that was it. I am not seeing any chasing or anything.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

When I say crp I'm talking about tall grassy fields. I've got 100's of acres of this crap and also 100's of acres of standing corn coupled with 60 to 80 acres of woods that pinch down. If the grass would burn and the corn was cut I'd be covered in big bucks and does. TH30060X shot a nice one yesterday morning btw.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

nelliott said:


> When I say crp I'm talking about tall grassy fields. I've got 100's of acres of this crap and also 100's of acres of standing corn coupled with 60 to 80 acres of woods that pinch down. If the grass would burn and the corn was cut I'd be covered in big bucks and does. TH30060X shot a nice one yesterday morning btw.


Here is a pic of a CRP field that I have a stand on the edge of. It hasn't been cut for a couple seasons now. To look at the picture, it looks great! Stand down next to it and you realize the grasses and such are 4-6 ft tall and thick!
You can't walk through it easily and deer bed in it like crazy. GREAT spot for big bucks checking the bedding areas, but to get a shot off will be next to impossible. Look closely at the pic and you'll see a spot where I took the truck and
drove in a circle to mash down the grasses. I intend to put a decoy in the middle on the mashed down area. Bucks cruise the top of the field and believe it or not, you can see that bottom where the decoy will be from the top of the field, even
over the CRP. Bought a tail-wagger for added motion and think this might be a killer spot in the upcoming days.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

I was in the stand a total of 18hrs this weekend. Saw absolutely nothing, last deer seen where I hit was last Saturday an that was a 1.5yr old 8 at 8:15am. 

Don't know what's going on in Wayne county, but it's like all the deer just packed up and left, pretty frustrating. Off this Friday, hoping the coming full moon and temperature drop on Wednesday and Thursday gets them moving! Thank god for having a camera and some squirrels being out and about or I would have went stir crazy.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

My favorite place to hunt still has standing beans!!!Its the only farm within several miles that still has beans on which sucks.They keep going out to the cut bean field a 100 yards away from me for some reason.?I figured the standing beans would be easier for them to eat instead of picking them up off the ground.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think aliens came and took all the deer. They just vanished and where we've been seeing deer, there is no sign at all. I now the corn has alot to do with it but this is crazy. I guess a bad day in the woods is better than a good day of work though.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Left the house friday afternoon, seen a doe with two fawns brousing in a corn field half cut a mile from my house. Got to property to hunt and couldn't get to my stand because does with fawns were everywhere. Sat and watched till dark. Saw ten does with some small bucks pawing at momma. No bucks ever came in field, and I can see over 100 acres of cut corn field. 
Came home the same way, and seen the doe with the two fawns running through my headlights. Fifty yards. Nice 160 ish buck after them pretty hard. He stopped a couple times and looked at truck, but kept after them pretty hard. Went back out the following day, and still only seen does with fawns. 
I believe right now in eastern Ross county, bucks are cruising at night, but it will be picking up mid week. Starting wednesday evening here. 

Get some, and good luck all. Semper Fi


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Northeast Ohio: Two small bucks came under my stand at 6:55 and 7:00. Both were seeking with nose to the ground but they were not in too much of a hurry. We're getting close; i expect after this warm stretch is over we should get in to heavier action. Time is getting compressed so I expect the rut to be fast and furious when it does hit...


----------



## bigbwolfe1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am starting to think the same here. I always see deer here in Licking Co. hopefully it is the calm before the storm.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Maybe we already missed it sitting on AT trying to figure it out??


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was in the woods over a travel route that has three trails coming into one. Sat from 7:00 to 10:30....nothin but squirrels? This is in Green county.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Do you guys remember the dates you've shot your past years bucks?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

BSeals71 said:


> Do you guys remember the dates you've shot your past years bucks?


Last year it was Nov. 13th about a half hour before dark. I had 3 does pass in front of me and 10 mins later he came on a string nose down on there trail the whole way. I used the bleat can a couple times to try to get him a little closer but I probably would of had better luck throwing it at him. The does and him disappeared and he came back through a little later for a 15 yard shot.


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

nothing here, grunted in 1/2 rack 4 pt sunday, little 8 pt on sat. 
some does around but nothing in tow ?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Got in the stand yesterday evening around 4:00pm....seen 2 does 4 fawn right at dark....fast forward to this morning sen the same 6 deer this morning and they hung around my decoy for about an hr feeding, staring, feeding, staring....I couldnt get a shot but after that had a 5pt come in after I rattle....got within 10yds of the decoy stared at it for about 10min and then ran off......that's how my morning went.


Tim


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Do you think the October lull made its way into November?


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Still early in my opinion, at least from what i have seen. Bigger bucks on cams at night, starting to see more movement in the daytime with scrapes and rubs. One decent 130 ish buck Sunday come by, just not what i want when i know there is bigger ones from my trial cam pics. I still say end of this week and all of next.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about going down to our camp in Licking for Thursday and Friday. It is supposed to be cooler the last half of this week compared to the first couple days so maybe that will get them moving a little bit.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea I think some are hitting it on the subject of corn.The last few days especially all the action is centered on corn so just throwing that out there. I have a few stands along corn that I have hunted the last two weeks and have limited number of shots on does but I know that the deer are out in the corn in large numbers. I remember a couple years ago the corn was up late and I still had rut action the first two weeks much better than this year. I dunno maybe they are out smarting us this year and caught on that the corn will be up during rut ha.

On the subject of when the peak is or your next best shot on your shooter, I would say this evening and the next 5-7 days. With the 13 and 14th being the best of the best if you like the chase phase of the rut. I'm big on the Pre-rut(Oct. 25-Nov 2) as your best chance at a monster but would put these next few days right beside it. In my opinion after the 15 -17th it gets heavy on the lock down stage for me the past fews years.You will have a few days of no action and then it will turn on heavy for a second. Then a few days later usually I have a few chances at shooters on the week of Thanksgiving and that's my third spot on when to connect on a brute.

Thats my opionion, what yall think?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

chaded said:


> I'm thinking about going down to our camp in Licking for Thursday and Friday. It is supposed to be cooler the last half of this week compared to the first couple days so maybe that will get them moving a little bit.


 Where at in licking county?



Tim


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's been four days straight of seeking and chasing here in Trumbull co. For the first time in four days I saw more bucks that we do not have on trail camera. All deer were at least 2.5. No does tho all fawns. I am hoping some of the neighboring boys decide to wander over this evening onto the property. Last night of four day hunt then back to work for three days and do it all over again. good luck everyone!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Tim/OH said:


> Where at in licking county?
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


St. Louisville


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had to take kids to school this am didn't get to stand till 9:15 . Slow start had a decent 6 at 11 and a basket 8 at 12-12:30. Hope I didn't take the wrong week off


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

My woods in Guernsey were really dead. Hunted 4 days and saw 2 bucks and 4 does. This time of year I usually see about 20 a day and half of them bucks. Friends saw a little more activity than me but still not the normal rut/chase action for this time of year.

This is no b.s. my trusted hunting partner of 35 years saw a mountain lion/cougar on my land Thursday morning. A 100% positive i.d. It was coming down the hill towards his stand and turned at 40 yards. Got a clear look at it for about 30 seconds. He said there is no doubt what it was. 125 lbs of muscle is way he described it. Who knows, maybe thats why my woods were so dead!


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

This heat damn near killed me today. I wasn't seeing any action so around 10:30 I decided to move a stand to this location I've been scouting. Got all setup around 12 and at 1:15 I had a shooter buck chasing a doe hard on the ridge across from me. I couldn't see exactly what he looked like because they were too far away but I could tell he was big. Going to go back in tomorrow and move that stand over on that ridge.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a very slow rut! All my big shooters are night time pics. All the 125 inch buck and under are on there feet during light.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I hunted from daylight untill 2:30.Dinks searching in the early morning.Two mature does a 9:50.They were back one hour later with two six points following behind.I saw my last little buck at noon.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Just saw the biggest buck of the year being pushed out of a corn field being cut. Southern oh


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Hunted Nov 3rd thru the 6th Knox county saw a total of 5 deer 2 Dink 3 doe running togather.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

been in the woods everyday for a week! and today saw the most activity several does being chased by bucks! just no shooters!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

It seems to be a trend, I have seen two 120" and alot of smaller 8, 6, 4, and spikes chasing all day, it seems that the grandfathers are moving at night possibly from the warm temperatures.


----------



## bigbwolfe1 (Oct 30, 2011)

454CasullOhio said:


> My woods in Guernsey were really dead. Hunted 4 days and saw 2 bucks and 4 does. This time of year I usually see about 20 a day and half of them bucks. Friends saw a little more activity than me but still not the normal rut/chase action for this time of year.
> 
> This is no b.s. my trusted hunting partner of 35 years saw a mountain lion/cougar on my land Thursday morning. A 100% positive i.d. It was coming down the hill towards his stand and turned at 40 yards. Got a clear look at it for about 30 seconds. He said there is no doubt what it was. 125 lbs of muscle is way he described it. Who knows, maybe thats why my woods were so dead!


where at? The neighbor has 1 on trail cam here in Licking.


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

Day 3 muskingum co. First like had a scrub come out of the thick it he was hanging around a doe. No chasing just eating acorns. Later in the evening had i spike come threw the valley just eating away. At 11 had a doe come under me for a little wile walk away about 40 yards and a small 6 point appeared out of no where. Seem to still be limp here.


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

also lot of hunters in the woods and small game hunters. hope Thursday weather drop will get deer moving


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

bigbwolfe1 said:


> where at? The neighbor has 1 on trail cam here in Licking.


Millwood Twp by Salesville


----------



## saddletramp (Aug 28, 2004)

454CasullOhio said:


> My woods in Guernsey were really dead. Hunted 4 days and saw 2 bucks and 4 does. This time of year I usually see about 20 a day and half of them bucks. Friends saw a little more activity than me but still not the normal rut/chase action for this time of year.
> 
> This is no b.s. my trusted hunting partner of 35 years saw a mountain lion/cougar on my land Thursday morning. A 100% positive i.d. It was coming down the hill towards his stand and turned at 40 yards. Got a clear look at it for about 30 seconds. He said there is no doubt what it was. 125 lbs of muscle is way he described it. Who knows, maybe thats why my woods were so dead!


you might CALL the muskingum Co. sherrifs dept about that..they had a BUNCH of wild massive game get loose, and thought they had killed/captured all of them.....(wish i was joking about this, but im not..)
a guy had a private sanctuary in muskingum county,he went out,let all the animals loose and then killed himself.....bengal tigers,a giraffe,bears,etc....


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

454CasullOhio said:


> My woods in Guernsey were really dead. Hunted 4 days and saw 2 bucks and 4 does. This time of year I usually see about 20 a day and half of them bucks. Friends saw a little more activity than me but still not the normal rut/chase action for this time of year.
> 
> This is no b.s. my trusted hunting partner of 35 years saw a mountain lion/cougar on my land Thursday morning. A 100% positive i.d. It was coming down the hill towards his stand and turned at 40 yards. Got a clear look at it for about 30 seconds. He said there is no doubt what it was. 125 lbs of muscle is way he described it. Who knows, maybe thats why my woods were so dead!


should have shot it.. to confirm for real...


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

> you might CALL the muskingum Co. sherrifs dept about that..they had a BUNCH of wild massive game get loose, and thought they had killed/captured all of them.....(wish i was joking about this, but im not..)
> a guy had a private sanctuary in muskingum county,he went out,let all the animals loose and then killed himself.....bengal tigers,a giraffe,bears,etc....


That was near Zanesville and all those animals were accounted for supposedly??


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

This has to be the calm before the storm because I am seeing the same as all of you report.
3 days in muskingum county little bucks dinks not even Does?
Atleast they are broke off with the dinks.
I hope its not a repeat of last year...


----------



## 1morestep (Feb 16, 2010)

Heading to DeGraf on Sunday. Any update on the rut there? Thanks


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

Butler Co, seen 2 small bucks and a couple does this morn and a small 5 point this eve. Not much action yet.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

First rut activity I seen so far this year happened this evening!..6 pointer pushing a doe around chasing her.Sometimes at a full run.He eventually gave up on her cause she did not want anything to do with him.Those 2 were all I seen.Time to start sitting all day


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably 80% of the corn is still standing in Logan, Allen, Auglaize, Harding and other counties near there. So the deer ain't coming out of there until pushed out by the combines. Very slow on my home place!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got back from Muskingum Co. 31st - 5th and saw 22 different bucks in 6 days on stand and not one of them will break the 120" mark. The deer were not cruising and seemed to be in their summer feeding patterns, i would see movement between light and 9:00 am and 1 hour before dark. No dead deer on the roads and no chasing or cruising in day light that i expected but there is still allot of corn and beans standing which never helps.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

i hope the main chasing didnt just happen here in warren county. Saw bucks chasing does all day yesterday and today only saw a couple does. NO bucks behind them. Ive seen the chasing going on for the last 3 days. I cant see the rut being that short of time this early in the season. What do you guys think. Ps warren county is just south of dayton


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wait for this weekend, warm weather and standing corn everywhere makes for a bad combination. The weather is going to cool off this week. I will not be leaving the stand all weekend hunting from dusk to dark the 12 will be the day to be in the woods and not leave!!!!


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

mathews_rage said:


> Just saw the biggest buck of the year being pushed out of a corn field being cut. Southern oh


This is a good thing lol! They are just starting to shell corn around some of my spots. Deer sightings will go up when more of the corn comes off. Seen a few small bucks tonight and a couple does.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Warren County...biggest activity day yet...From first light this morning until 10AM bucks were cruising everywhere...saw 10 total deer and 9 were bucks...One was a legit shooter, and two others were shooters due to other things (ones a big tall half rack 3 pt. that I think was exactly the same but smaller last year...and one is a real nice 9 point w/a perfect left side and a big palmated right side club w/little nubby points.) The one lone doe was being pushed by the 6 pt., but not real aggressively. The one solid shooter was w/a small 8 pt. that I screwed w/and got to come in a couple of times using a can call. The landowner began cutting corn tonight so I saw my stand in that corner of the woods and surprising saw nothing. Probably a couple of days and/or a good cold front away from things breaking loose...can't wait till the rest of that corn is down...neighbors all up and down the road were also cutting corn.

I take that back...I did see one small 8 pt. this afternoon...walking down the lane between cut beanfield and woods and he came blasting out of the woods and dang near trampled me...didn't even seem to see me and just trucked all the way across a 70-80 acre cut beanfield to the neighbors woods/cornfield....he never stopped and never looked back, so I can't figure what he was bolting from.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Bretz56 said:


> That was near Zanesville and all those animals were accounted for supposedly??


That was the place in Zanesville. I thought about that but the news reports all say they killed or captured all the animals....even the monkey with herpes....that still makes me laugh!


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

jjdelong10 said:


> should have shot it.. to confirm for real...


He was thinking about it but was so shocked that he didnt know what to do.....


----------



## CAohioman (Oct 31, 2011)

Tonight was pathetic for me, didnt see a thing till i left and that was a doe with a fawn coming out of the cornfield. this is my first year to actually hunt the rut and this is like the october lul!:thumbs_do


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I am in stand right now in Gurnsey county and it's 36 degree with no wind and clear skys, there was a little frost on my truck at 5:00 am feels good hopefully the big one will show himself this morning I will he heading back ul home after today's hunt.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

ohiobullseye said:


> I am in stand right now in Gurnsey county and it's 36 degree with no wind and clear skys, there was a little frost on my truck at 5:00 am feels good hopefully the big one will show himself this morning I will he heading back ul home after today's hunt.


Sounds perfect. Let us know what happens. Where in Guernsey are you?


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

The rut is on in Marion county.I shot and missed a nice 10 pointer at 15 yards!!!I know,I know lol.I got in a hurry and shot over him.
Went in the field to get my arrow and there were 4 other bucks chasing 1 doe really hard!They were all above 115 inches with the biggest being 150's is my guess.He had her bedded down and she couldnt go anywhere without him on her.The other bucks were right behind him waiting for an opening lol.First time I heard a snort wheeze ever too.Im going back out in few minutes.I was walking through a standing bean field crunching to get my arrow and got 75 yards from them and they didn't even care!!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Been in the stand since 6am....haven't seen anything yet...





Tim


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

The rut is on here look at the buck I shot 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617126&p=1062418212#post1062418212


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

On stand since 7 also and nothing moving at all. I think it's just too warm.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I seen one 6 point chasing a small doe earlier and had a fork horn walk under me. I can't seem to see any bucks over an 120" 8 points


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

454CasullOhio said:


> Sounds perfect. Let us know what happens. Where in Guernsey are you?


I'm staying in Cambridge and I'm hunting close to Old Washington.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

ohiobullseye said:


> I'm staying in Cambridge and I'm hunting close to Old Washington.


I stayed in the Cambridge best western last week. Good luck on your hunt.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

ohiobullseye said:


> I'm staying in Cambridge and I'm hunting close to Old Washington.


My place is 20 mins from Cambridge. Keep me posted. Last week was pretty dead still.


----------



## NC Forestry (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen to bucks so far this morning in Perry Co. The biggest of the 2 was definitely cruising.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

It's really on today..had a 140 class sprinting through the woods with no doe in sight. I grunted and weeze at him and didnt phase him, even growled at him.It was at 9:25 and I'm set up in south central Ohio in oak woods with creek running through it with an intersection of 4 trails near a bedding area. Ill be here til 2


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Rattling and grunting is working in Knox / Morrow county. Called in a nice one last Wednesday in Knox, and called in and chocked on a 10 pointer last night in Morrow, shot right over his back at 22 yards. Both came in slow, but came in none-the-less. No real chasing going on other than the occasional scrub/spiker bucks trying to check out some "not so ready" does....


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

This morning I drove around scouting for a good mid-day spot and only saw 4 fawns. This time last year I had multiple shooters running around in the morning hours. It may be the moon because temp wise it wasn't much different from last year.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got back again.Seen 3 more bucks.That makes 8 bucks for this morning all after 1 doe.She has been bedded down in the same spot since sunrise.Anytime she goes to move the biggest buck tries to mount her then she lays back down.She must just be getting ready to come into estrous.They are bedded in a fence row close to railroad tracks and wont budge so I got down and slipped outta there.I'll be back out this evening.Its for sure rut.... here anyways.And with the temps dropping alot tomorrow should make for a great hunt the next few days!

They did not care about my calls,they were too focused on the doe.They were grunting,snort wheezing,and fighting.Best day of hunting I have had in along time.Hopefully I can make it happen this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Going down to Hocking Co. Thursday. Got my buck Sunday,(got pics on my profile page) but still going with a couple of friends maybe to get a turkey with a bow. Any activity down there?


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

we just got back too...
not much big buck sign but the big boys are moving ...see some 120+ deer to and from stands (more than usuall)
i think if the temps cooperate it ll be ON the 10,11,12th !
even though there wasn t the buck sign , they are checking and the small bucks were chasing ...
MY buck taken 11-5-11 at 7:45 am 
he made a scrape just before i shot and was wind checking (maybe it was the golden estrus i had out)


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice one!!


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

Great 8 pt. I love how he has fresh bark on his brows!


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Had a basket rack come threw around 10:30 and a 120" 8 come by around noon. He had his tongue out his mouth and drooling. He came down the furthest trail to my stand and then headed for the bedding area. Wheezed at him and grunted and he came to 15 yards to the stand and broadside and was able to draw back with him not even noticing anything. Rut is a kickin.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Missed a decent (125-130) 8 point this am about 7:30. Hit a couple branches and deflected the arrow. He walked about 35-40 yards and I grunted a couple times . He circled around downwind from me and cam to within 50 yards but couldn't get him any closer. Other then that I've seen 1 small 6 chasing a doe last Saturday and 1 mature doe . Been in the stand since last friday so hopefully things are starting to come together . I took this week off so hope I didn't miss it by a week ? Good luck everyone


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

nice buck hunted wayne township the 2-6 the 5 was best but still only seen small bucks and only one with nose down and all dispered by 9.30am to much corn up going back on the 18 hope its better or done my luck


----------



## SilverPigeon (Oct 24, 2011)

This guy fell last night. Was my first buck with a bow and am very proud. Coshocton County, around 3 PM. He was all by himself.

We are not seeing a whole lot of rutting activity. Have been hunting since the 4th and thats the only buck for 5 guys. Hopefully this little front will kick things off because we are done after Thursday.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

It's like hunting in October around here. It's got to be getting close though.


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

Little ones are chasing, bigger ones are starting to cruise. Wont be long.

Later this week and into the weekend the big boys should be seen doing what the little guys have been trying to do for the past week.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

SilverPigeon said:


> This guy fell last night. Was my first buck with a bow and am very proud. Coshocton County, around 3 PM. He was all by himself.
> 
> We are not seeing a whole lot of rutting activity. Have been hunting since the 4th and thats the only buck for 5 guys. Hopefully this little front will kick things off because we are done after Thursday.
> 
> ...


I live and hunt in Coshocton. I killed this piebald 10 Nov. 2. He was pushing a doe. What part of Coshocton did you kill you buck?


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

Columbiana county this morning at 7:20 had a nice buck (8pt ?) cruise thru (just kept a steady walk). Had I seen him sooner I might have been able to get set and try to stop him directly behind me at 25-30 yds. Might have been the same buck that cruised thru last Wed morn. Saw 2 seperate does, each heading a different direction. 1 at 8:40 and 1 at 8:50. That was it till about noon when I climbed down. I've been hunting since Oct 28th (2 weeks vaca) with only 2-3 days not in the woods and I'd say it's been seek phase the last week or less......cooler weather might kick in the chase I hope in my area. Good luck guys !!!


----------



## mercercountybuc (Nov 9, 2011)

any word on mercer or dark county i havent seen the first buck chasing


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

i only get to hunt saturday mornings, on the 5th i had bucks grunting and chasing does all over the place before daylight. once it got daylight the action totally stopped. saw a few small bucks cruising about 10:00 am. really fired up for this saturday the 12th. i'm hunting just outside Pleasant City.


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

Butler co. Seen a real nice 6 nice six point and two does this morn. I would like to have shot him but he didn't want to come and hang with the cows all around my stand! ;-)


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

pulled an all dayer today, seen a doe, a six point, and passed on a 120" 8pt at around 8am, saw a fork horn at 4pm and a 130" 8 point at dark that was just out of range. didn't see any bucks chasing just cruising, some rubbing, scraping and responding pretty well to grunting and bleats, their close hopefully it will break lose this weekend, i requested it off from work, by the way hunting in noble county


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Back in reality, so I have to make this a quick hit and run. I spent Oct 28 thru Nov 6 in Washington Co. Bucks were cruising at various times during day from day 1. First good buck was a nice 10 seen when scouting at 1:30. Did not have bow...dumb! From that point on, it was fantastic. Saw and filmed bobcat mom and 2 kittens under stand for 5 minutes on afternoon 3. Saw a 160+ 10 walk right under buds loc-on. I was 50 yards away in climber with no shot. Ten minutes later, my 73 YO dad makes perfect double lung shot on 170 lb 7 pt with screwed up rack. Fooled him on size, but still a great buck for his second archery deer and it piled up within 30 yards. I then had six pt harass doe under me. Morning 4 dad has 130 10 under him cruising at mid morning. Next day, I shoot doe and minutes later, six pt comes along grunting and three small bucks follow her off within twenty minutes of my shot. Wind for next day keeps us out of trees. On Nov 4., I had huge buck circle me after I grunted and he stayed in thick stuff offering no shot. Eventually eased off at 9am. 1030 am nice six pt comes and works two scrapes that I made and pissed in...that theory is correct and it works as every scrape I made or freshened was torn up over the next three days. At 12:30 different huge 8 comes trudging in grunting softly. He gets to 30 yards and takes left into thickest stuff on ridgetop. I see small window at 40 and put a great shot on him...but it wasn't to be. At dusk, I finally find my arrow as nockturnal glowing alerts me to its location in a sapling a little over head high. It shaved 1/4 inch off sapling and was stuck b/t bark and solid tree pointing right where deer was standing with nothing left to stop it. Arrrgh! No wonder deer did not fall as I had anticipated! Next am in same stand. First buck walks by at 25 yards but right at first light and all I can see well is big white rack bobbing as he cruised the ridgetop right past my stand. Think it was first buck from day before. At 10am. Same buck that narrowly escaped cruised in on a mission again and this time offers me a clean shot at 25. Dont know what the heck happened other than I rushed shot, but I shot juuuuuust under him. That was supposed to be last hunt. Ended up going to where I shot my big one two years before and had good 8 pt walk by but not good enough. With 30 minutes of light left, I hear doe blowing rapidly like I've been busted, but then I hear deep, loud gruuuuuunt! This buck was freaking raping the doe on the hillside across from me but I could not see them. She was blowing and running hard and he was crashing around chasing her grunting louder and deeper than I've ever heard live or on TV. Then he pulls the growl and/or roar and continues this as they crash all over the place on and off for five minutes. It sounded like she must have been laying down and he'd make her get up and she'd blow and run and he'd try to tackle her as he roared and grunted. Never heard anything that aggressive. He had to be a stud and I mean STUD. I had to leave the next morning, but I put my buddy on him and hopefully I can post pics of a dead bruiser if he gets him. Despite my inability to shoot, that was the best hunting I've ever experienced. Bud missed a 10 with a bent FMJ that he did not realize was bent! Doooh! His cousin shot a good 10. The rut is ON in Washington Co. GO get em. Good luck.


----------



## newbietroller (Oct 13, 2004)

It has been slow for me the last week, but it broke loose today. Had a doe and twins bed down 20 yards from me this morning. They got up at 11:00 so I got down and hustled home to get some chores done. Back in the stand at 2:00 and saw a goofy 3 pointer at 2:45. The doe with twins came back along with twomother does with single fawns, None of the does had dark hocks. 3 pointer showed up again at 3:15 and started chasing all the deer. At 3:30 a nice 10 shows up grunting like crazy and chasing. No shot and he disappears. 3 pointer continues to chase. At 4:15 I see two fawns in the cornfield behind me. 10 pointer chases them and they come into the woods near me. I spines the ten at five yards at 4:28. I made a few calls from the stand and still had deer around me when I got down. Unfortunately no pics. My photographer and tracking son was runing a basketball practice for his JV team.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

SW Ohio I finally got a picture last night of a booner I have been after in daylight. Real good sign!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

BrentW said:


> SW Ohio I finally got a picture last night of a booner I have been after in daylight. Real good sign!


It's impolite to make a comment like that and not post a pic. :wink: Tease!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I got one this evening.He was making a scrape and I called him in with the Primos up-roar http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1618761


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...driving to work yesterday morning....BIG TEN bedded down 40 yards from the road in a field...doe was standing up.....the big guy was thinking....


"...man what the hell am I doing out in the OPEN like this???............"

.....yup.....find a HOT DOE fellas....that's where the BIG BOYS are at!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nov 6TH 8 point


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

ArchersParadox said:


> ...driving to work yesterday morning....BIG TEN bedded down 40 yards from the road in a field...doe was standing up.....the big guy was thinking....
> 
> 
> "...man what the hell am I doing out in the OPEN like this???............"
> ...


What part of ohio was this at?


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Can't hunt on weekdays so i hope it does crank up a bit this weekend with cooler temps coming in also. On my way home from work this morning I did spot quite a few deer in a cut corn field, maybe 8. Started glassing with binos but weather made it difficult to see well. There was obvious chasing going on as the deer split. Finally made out a buck but not sure how big following one of the does as a group of 4 or 5 other does split off. 

Trying to decide if i want to take Thursday night off so I can hunt Fri. morn. The difference I see is that where I saw the deer this morning, the corn had been cut and I didn't see any standing corn near by. The sections I have permission to hunt are still covered with standing corn.

It's that time of year, go get em.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

The standing corn us putting a hurting on me right now lol. I was in the stand all day yesterday...all but a couple hours and only seen one doe. I'm getting frustrated lol


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

NC Forestry said:


> I've seen to bucks so far this morning in Perry Co. The biggest of the 2 was definitely cruising.


We are in Perry also. Been here since Sat. This is the slowest in 9 seasons. No scrapes little rubs. And no deer movement. Very frustrated. Seen one small 6 nose to the ground gruntting following a doe. That's all


----------



## pttmike05 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Morning hunts*

Just curious what time everyone is seeing first deer in morning. Ive been out several times and i see no movement till 830 or 9.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Seen a doe earlier with her mouth open breathing hard like she was being chase or something....she walked by about 50yds out and I thought a buck might be following her, but didnt see nothing.....just rattle a little while ago and had a mature 10pt shooter come in look like a 135-140 class buck....but the bad thing was he was missing one side if his rack it was broke all the way down to the base....hit the can call and he walked right by my stand at 10yds....damn why couldnt he have his other side.....his one side look like about 65-70 inches big body dark horns.

The winds is starting to pickup since this front is moving in....tomorrow suppose to be real cold.


Tim


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Saw a big boy working a doe in the open field this AM on my way to work...

I'm leaving tomorrow for Jackson hoping to get my son on a good one..


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Im done (buck hunting), but have 2 doe tags left. I didnt see anything during the mid day, but finally saw a 150-160 buck on our place last night chasing a doe and running off the smaller ones (8 & 6 pt). Had 2 does haul a** past me this morning in my stand, but nothing trailing. All movement (except for Sunday) has been very early or just before dark on our place.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

My buddy is hunting in Muskingum county. And he killed a 10 point that will go around 140 yesterday afternoon. He sent a text this morning. And said that the rut was wide open where he is hunting. I am headed to Athens county Sat. morning.


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

Saw 15 deer this morning between 0630 and 1000. All smoothheads except for a fork horn and a basket buck. Momma with triplets, the rest were single doe/fawn combos. Looks like a good storm trying to get worked up here. Still warm.


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Stiil dark when the headlights of my car hit the field where I park; 1 doe and 2 bucks (4 pt and small 8 pt) were with her. Got in my stand about 6:30 and saw my 2 button buck friends come in under me and eat acorns (found a tree that is still dropping). At 8:00 I saw a small 6 point cruising; at 8:30 I had a nice 8 pt that just reached my shooter scale cruise towards me and then past me at 55 yards; something caught his attention on the other side of the ridge and he was out of sight. Action is definitley picking up in NE Ohio...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Tim/OH said:


> Seen a doe earlier with her mouth open breathing hard like she was being chase or something....she walked by about 50yds out and I thought a buck might be following her, but didnt see nothing.....just rattle a little while ago and had a mature 10pt shooter come in look like a 135-140 class buck....but the bad thing was he was missing one side if his rack it was broke all the way down to the base....hit the can call and he walked right by my stand at 10yds....damn why couldnt he have his other side.....his one side look like about 65-70 inches big body dark horns.
> 
> The winds is starting to pickup since this front is moving in....tomorrow suppose to be real cold.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be cold. I'm down to Licking tonight and hope to get some action the next two days.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

chaded said:


> Yeah I heard tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be cold. *I'm down to Licking tonight and hope to get some action the next two days.*


Seems like the rut has everyone's juices flowing. LOL! Sorry, couldn't pass that one up. Good luck!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

nstrut said:


> Seems like the rut has everyone's juices flowing. LOL! Sorry, couldn't pass that one up. Good luck!



LOL! :doh::embara:


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

chaded said:


> Yeah I heard tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be cold. I'm down to Licking tonight and hope to get some action the next two days.


 Good Luck


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had a deer walking towards me this am as I was on edge of woods putting golden estrous on my drag when I could hear something walking towards me. I hurried up and got to stand as I am going up the footsteps get closer. As I reach the top and get my bow pulled up it is not but 15-20 yards south of me. Could not tell if it was buck or doe too dark but the body was huge and def a deer. It walked around just south of me for a few mins then walked away before light enough to get a good look. 8:15 had a small 6 come in had him at whatever range I wanted just not what I want. He was nose to the ground grunting like crazy. I messed with him a bit with primos can and grunts. About 9:15 had a basket 8 come in before the rain got heavy. This was southern Marion county.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

First day I have seen any chasing here in Central Ohio. Bc of my crazy schedule, I could only stillhunt from about 2-4. Saw about 10-12 deer. At least 8 were does. First buck I saw was the following a doe good. Had he been a little closer I would have taken a shot, but 50 yds is a little out of my range with the longbow. Looks like things are starting to get good here! Also saw 2 orphan does (this years batch) so momma must have been hot.


----------



## pnyhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Getting up at 230 to drive 3 hours and be ready to head into the woods at 6am.

I am hoping this cold front will kick things into high gear.

PUMPED


----------



## niekamdt (Nov 7, 2011)

mercercountybuc said:


> any word on mercer or dark county i havent seen the first buck chasing


Saw a Buck last Saturday on the Mercer/Auglaize county line with nose to the ground, but nothing else.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

The last 3 days I have saw 2 does & about 30 small bucks nothing even in the 120 range. 

I have been thinking about going somewere else because I have had the same bucks under me in different trees close to a mile apart.

The big ones just are not out or the does for that matter I am sure thats because of fear for the little bucks charging everywere.
I have off 3 more days off so I will report tomorrow from Muskingum.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

6 small bucks today all before 9 A.M..That was one long all day hunt.The tree rats were not even out.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Got one more day of work, well after these next 4-6hrs of tonight and then I'll be attached to a tree for 3 days! 

Gotta get it done this weekend, as its pretty much my last whole weekend of being able to get out! 

Anybody seen any action kicking up in Wayne county? It was dead as dead could get last weekend. 
Good luck, guys!!


----------



## 1morestep (Feb 16, 2010)

Heading to DeGraff on Sunday. 9 hour drive leaving around 4am. Anybody got news on the rut up there?


----------



## whatthebuck? (Nov 1, 2011)

I will be out starting tomorrow for a week sounds like I havent missed ahole lot and that its just getting ready to heat up...wish me luck!!


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

This has been the craziest rut for as long as I can remember. One day it seems like it's on full force then the next day it's completely dead....I just don't understand it. I was out from 8:15 this morning until dark. I was seeing deer pretty much throughout the day but they all seemed to be in a summer feeding pattern. No chasing, no grunting, definitely no cruising..every deer I saw was just strolling along at a slow pace feeding. I pray this cold front kicks them into gear.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

40 mph winds tonight sucked bad. Pretty much peeing in the wind rather than hunting. Hopefully this cold front will get them on their feet! I have not saw a whole lot of daytime movement other than last light or first 1 hour of daylight.


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

Amazing night here in Jackson county!! Witnessed a buck breed a doe. The weird thing was , that he was
Like a 4 point.. But he was giving it hell!! Lol I don't know if he was just at the right place at right time or what!!! Then I saw two twin button bucks after that just feeding and then some more came out but I couldn't see by the moonlight lol.. Even though it's super brute in woods don't even need my light to get out except I almost walked into a deer on the way out... I was like 5 yds from it... And not to mention I was 100 yds off a major highway... Can't hear crap.... Heading back in morning !!! It's on boys..


----------



## whiteja1234 (Nov 10, 2011)

*killd yestarday morning*

im hunting in scioto co. southern ohio sat morning saw many deer rattled 3 times over 2.5 hour period had nice 130 in 10 come in early at day break hour later had nice wide 150 in 8 come in spooked off to about 50 yds didnt shot wanted to tho lol. then bout 10 had 3 doe come across the hillside bout 70 yds out 15 min later they ran back up the hill with nice 150 10pt pushing them then rattled in 4 little bucks pretty much at the same time. alot of movement sat morning one or 2 sun then mon. eve had doe come in with 4 120 in bucks chasing her all around my stand they were grunting and they snort weezed at eachother that was the first i had heard it no shooters got dark and deer was under my stand till at least 7:30 sat up their till i thought they left. then yestarday the nice wide 8 came out of the thicket crossing the hillside not going to come my way so i done a tending grunt and hit the can bleat call and he came right in like he was on a string gave me a 30 yrd shot only got one lung he went bout 100 yds down hill and died. have had a good wk and they are chasing here where im at.22 in wide we rough scored him at 152 gross i couldnt get my pics to upload on here kept giving me an error but pics are on this page http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/gg368/joshuawhite111/


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

Out starting tomorrow for 5 days straight. Was really looking forward due to the cold front but it looks like its going to be fairly windy for a few days. Hoping the winds dont keep them holed up. Im hoping they stay around 10-15mph. Less would be great, but I dont think its going to happen. Bad part is they're supposed to be WSW which isnt the best for the stand I was planning on setting up in.


----------



## whiteja1234 (Nov 10, 2011)

im hunting in scioto co. southern ohio sat morning saw many deer rattled 3 times over 2.5 hour period had nice 130 in 10 come in early at day break hour later had nice wide 150 in 8 come in spooked off to about 50 yds didnt shot wanted to tho lol. then bout 10 had 3 doe come across the hillside bout 70 yds out 15 min later they ran back up the hill with nice 150 10pt pushing them then rattled in 4 little bucks pretty much at the same time. alot of movement sat morning one or 2 sun then mon. eve had doe come in with 4 120 in bucks chasing her all around my stand they were grunting and they snort weezed at eachother that was the first i had heard it no shooters got dark and deer was under my stand till at least 7:30 sat up their till i thought they left. then yestarday the nice wide 8 came out of the thicket crossing the hillside not going to come my way so i done a tending grunt and hit the can bleat call and he came right in like he was on a string gave me a 30 yrd shot only got one lung he went bout 100 yds down hill and died. have had a good wk and they are chasing here where im at.22 in wide we rough scored him at 152 gross i couldnt get my pics to upload on here kept giving me an error but pics are on this page http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/gg368/joshuawhite111/


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

well guys im hunting in ross county just off of 180 and its been a weird rut so far for us, one day it be all out go and see dear every were, then next day be dead as can be and not see anything, or see them all in morning but once it hits 12 nothing. so idk hoping this weeknd will turn around heading to chillicothe just off of 772 maybe my luck will change around and smake another big boy with the old recurve  so good luck and happy hunting guys


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

This past week really turned the deer on here on our farm ( I shot an 8pt ) then saw a 10 trying to breed a doe that night. Going out this evening w/ my dad, to try and fill his buck tag and my doe tags


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

On stand now and have zero movement in Warren county. I think they are locked down here after seeing all the chasing last week.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

lots of the corn is being picked and that's helping. jus got a text from my buddy who has seen probably 10 deer in the 1st hour so far.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

The woods are on fire this morning.....seen 6 deer already....3 fawns, 6pt chasing a doe, and a 8pt he was big....he was about 50-60yds when I seen him tried calling but he only looked and kept going....ughhhh.



Tim


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw 4 deer on my drive to work this morning, 3 of which were bucks. One was by himself, the other 3 deer were together - a large 8 point dogging a doe while a small basket rack watched. I'll be out there this afternoon...


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

Heading to little town of Shade, Ohio in Athens county tonight. Will update you all on Monday morning


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

It's on and should explode in a couple days..get aggressive with the rattle..called a nice 130-140 9pt in at 8. He circled me at around 60 yards and winded me though. How it's goin the past week I might have shot at him.


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

Seen 10 so far ... All small and 4 pt ... There movin


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

It's definitely on now guys. 4 Deer vehicle collisions within a 2 mile radius yesterday. I was looking out my back window yesterday at about 5:15 and a doe jumped the fence ran across the yard and jumded the other fence. Needless to say 2 bucks were on her heels and did the same and I live in the city limits of Chillicothe not out in the country lol. Today is the 10th and it appears that the moon phase predictions on post #4 are dead on the money.


----------



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

has anyone been hunting AEP Ground, im polanning a trip there with in the next 10 days...just seeing whats goin on there???


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

rookez490 said:


> Seen 10 so far ... All small and 4 pt ... There movin


Same here in Hamilton County. Small bucks are chasing without caution. Seen 9 doe & 4 small bucks between 8am & 9:30am.


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

small 4 point while in the stand and then a small 6 point let me walk right up on him while he was tending a scrape as I was headed out to go to work. It's that magical time of the year..


----------



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

whats the action typically like in november around the 19th to 25??? will the bucks still be moving good??


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

gedster86 said:


> whats the action typically like in november around the 19th to 25??? will the bucks still be moving good??


Some of the best chasing ive seen in ohio was on black friday


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Great morning to say the least. The 1.5yr old bucks were get the action fired up as they were seeking a few does that were moving through the woods. Total of 4 bucks and 3 does, with the largest buck being in the 130 class. I left my morning stand at 9 and went to a stand along a creek that over looks a crp that transitions into a corn field.

I got setup near 9:30 and had two bucks seeking in the crp fields. A great 2.5yr old buck with awesome genetics came out at 10:00 and was working a scrape on a ridge. I ranged him before I called at him and he was standing 305 yards away. I let out some mature grunts and wheezes and he couldn't hear it because the wind. So I rattled as loud as I could to see how he would react with it and the curiosity got the best of him. He walked over 400 yards to 15 yards broadside. He wasn't pulled in on a string but it only took him 15 minutes to get to me. Got a great look on him but I had to pass on him. He would of been in the 130s since he wasn't outside the ears wide so around 14 inch inside spread. But he had a split G2 on his right side with split brows and a kicker off his beam. Hope he gets to breed a lot of does. I am pumped about this evenings hunt now, should be great!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Hunting between Sharpsburg and Bartlett this weekend. Hope it's better than the last two weeks.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

gedster86 said:


> whats the action typically like in november around the 19th to 25??? will the bucks still be moving good??


Last thanksgiving I seen 4 bucks 3 of them were shooters.....and also 3 of them were chasing a doe hard I mean full sprint...




Tim


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

I hope its still going on when my kids get out for youth. Used to hate youth season till they got old enough to hunt. lol


----------



## team virginia (Nov 10, 2011)

I was in ohio from oct 29 till nov4. hunting on some state owned land and bucks were chasing like crazy. and experience i will not soon forget. Stay in stand all day. good luck


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

helix33 said:


> It's definitely on now guys. 4 Deer vehicle collisions within a 2 mile radius yesterday. I was looking out my back window yesterday at about 5:15 and a doe jumped the fence ran across the yard and jumded the other fence. Needless to say 2 bucks were on her heels and did the same and I live in the city limits of Chillicothe not out in the country lol. Today is the 10th and it appears that the moon phase predictions on post #4 are dead on the money.


Totally agree, Alsheimer has been right usually, weather withstanding. I always follow the moon chart in his book. I think it is going to be on fire these this weekend and up until black Friday


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

helix33 said:


> It's definitely on now guys. 4 Deer vehicle collisions within a 2 mile radius yesterday. I was looking out my back window yesterday at about 5:15 and a doe jumped the fence ran across the yard and jumded the other fence. Needless to say 2 bucks were on her heels and did the same and I live in the city limits of Chillicothe not out in the country lol. Today is the 10th and it appears that the moon phase predictions on post #4 are dead on the money.


 Yes it does, maybe thats why I seen a lot of action this morning....cant wait to get back out there tomorrow.



Tim


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

we've had a 130" buck sticking with a doe around our house for the last two days. My wife got a shot at him last night but missed. I saw him this morning right at daylight in the front field then my son called me and said him and the doe were bedded down 30 yards from the driveway and jumped up when he was walking to the bus. Gonna take the wife this evening back to the blind behind the house. Hope she gets another shot. This is the first good sign of the rut in Jackson Co. Hopefully things keep heating up!!


----------



## pttmike05 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Rattling*

Was wondering on average how long are u suppose to rattle for.


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

i was told about 30 to 45 sec


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am taking half day vacation tomorrow, hope to be in the stand by around noon to sit the rest of the day. Was told the last 10 acres of corn came off today and they ran one nice 2.5 year old out and a smaller 1.5 year old. Later they told me there were several does around, hope tomorrow works out good for me.
Hancock County.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

It's cold but man it's windy! I'm in stand now. Hoping they move early


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sittin in my stand, miami county has been dead for me for awhile now. But I'm seeing more deer dead on the rd.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Its 'on' in Delaware Co*

I just got a call from a friend about a female co-worker of ours took the afternoon off work and went to Delaware Co. She shot a buck sometime between 2 and 3 and was texting some friends and while she was texting, 2 other bucks showed up and sniffed the dead buck. She was so shocked she picked up the phone to call my friend and while she was on the phone, a third buck came up and sniffed the dead buck! 

She isn't a very experienced hunter and couldn't really articulate how big the bucks were ("they were all big") so I'm anxious to see the pics she sends.

Def sounds like its on in Delaware County. 

I'm heading to Muskingum County next couple of days and will post any results.


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

saw a giant chasing a doe this morning. he was one of the biggest deer i seen on the property and i have been hunting it for 9 or 10 years.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Didn't see crap today. Afraid the lock down is near

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

I didnt see anything this afternoon either. I am going out in the morning until 10:30 AM, then alll weekend


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I had a slow morning 6 does and a half rack in Coshocton so about 1 I did a check on rublines from last year found 3 ******bags from Tennesee trespassing ***?
Atleast I know why I didnt see much today. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Never saw a single deer today.I had on about 40 yards away on the other side of some thick stuff.He grunted a couple times.I tried to call him in but no dice.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..time to hunt the does fellas.....


...check that....THE HOT ONES!!!!


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

I was in the woods all day long and didn't see the first deer. Frustrating day to say the least. Tomorrow will be the day though!! I'm going to set up right off of a big doe bedding area and try every trick in the book to catch one of the big boys cruising.


----------



## fryguy519 (Mar 6, 2010)

Action picked up for me tonight. Had 3 bucks chasing a doe at about 5:15. 2 dinks, but then out of nowhere a decent 8 joined in. Still haven't seen a big boy yet but hope to any time. Those bucks were on that doe HARD! Can't wait till this weekend to get out all day. Huron county by the way. Good luck guys.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Got in the stand at 6:00AM and climbed out at 6:00 PM. Twelve hours on stand today. Not a single deer after noon. 5 bucks and two does today, no shooter's. Witnessed one hell of a fight and rattled in a small 8-point shortly after. The two does I did see were being chased hard.....by 2 1/2 yr olds. It's definitely time to be in the woods all day. The last few hours on stand today were long and drawn out because the wind really picked up and the snow squalls started.

Right back at it tomorrow. First time with a decoy. Wish me luck!


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

I have seen lots of action in my part of west central Ohio the last two days. The boys are on the move, AND finally the corn is coming off at a rapid rate. The farmers around me are running 24 hours a day. All I can hear from the stands in my woods is grain dryers running! And combines! Very light snow and less wind tonight - nice evening.


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

any body in jefferson harrson county going down for sat- sun hunt. wasent the best last week end


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have family in St. Clairesville. They said it is picking up and this weekend should be good.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dont know whats going on in Marion Co., but the last 2 Saturdays with frost on I seen chasing and cruising with shooters. Then Nov.6-Nov.9 I didn't see a single doe(8hrs a day), all were bucks and only 2 over 110". Then tonight, I see a doe with triplets with her still, and 2 6 pts all acting like its Oct.10 instead of Nov.10! This is 2 ruts in a row that I've come to find out I don't know as much about deer hunting as I thought.(Which isn't much anyways) I just hope I get one more day like the last 2 Saturdays, I hate the thought of being buckless at gun law.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Adams county: 1 doe this morning. See 8 deer between 4:30pm and 6pm. Just 2 small bucks 
Out of the 8 deer tonight 5 were fawns :/
I think the full moon puts them to bed early.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Adams Co as well. had one of my better sits this evening after work in search for BEAST.. big buck i have on my cam on diff thread. anyways. ive been yappin past 2 weeks about being surrounded by does and their kids but finally this evening i seen mostly mature does. had a group of 2 does work by me and ended up having id guess 3 1/2 old 8 pt pretty decent buck following them. he wasnt dogging them much or anything hard but he was with them. kept scent checking them finally they didnt like it and moved to a thicket. had another group of 3 mature does come from same spot they ended up getting spooked off by him and he ended up following them back behind me. also had a small 6pt and bb come in. that young 6 acted like he was on a mission. ended up making his way back to where the other deer went. long story short i think my does are starting to get HOT... bout time. now if they do what they have the past 2 weeks im in the chips boys. good luck.


----------



## NJC (Mar 29, 2010)

I had the single most amazing hunting experience of my life minus shooting my biggest buck last year. I saw bucks the entire day. 4 legitimate shooters. Probably 12-14 smaller. One was an absolute monster. I saw him 3 different times, and just couldn't seem to get a shot. He actually bedded down with a doe at about 40 yds. Another small 8 came in, and he chased him off like a bat out of hell. He was probably mid to upper 160's without exaggeration. I had a 140 come in to 20 yds. Took the shot, and my arrow hit a branch and deflected. It was heartbreaking. Saw 2 other bucks probably in 120's to 130. (which is a shooter for me). All the bigger bucks were with does. I did not see a single doe by herself today. My buddy hunting the other side of the property saw around 20 does, no decent bucks. I am so tired from the all day sit, I can barely keep my thoughts straight. I can't do this day justice in words. plan to do 2 more all day sits Friday and Saturday, and just hope to get another shot at one of them.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Today was the best day of the season that had action that lasted throughout the day. The day started with the 3.5yr old bucks and older just browsing and scent checking does to find which ones are in estrous but as each minute went on the mature bucks started chasing more. I didn't see much dogging chases go on until around 1 when a nice 6.5yr old+ shooter was chasing one of the biggest does I have seen in person. He was a stud but she was so big that I saw her in the CRP before him somehow ha. He was full blown chasing her through the CRP until it was thick enough for him, so he made sure he got her into the corn and of course I never saw him again. Man what a buck and one I have never seen before. Then 200 yards on the other side of the corn field stepped out a wide 8, a different buck then the one that had the doe. I was suprised to see all of this at 1 and the largest bucks I saw on the day.

This evening heated up around 530 when there was a 4.5 yr buck cruising out the corn field with no doe in sight but plainly he was on a mission for a thirsty Thursday night lol. Also one shooter chasing a doe at last light and he was really picking up the chase and wouldn't let her get 10 yards from him. 
Today total= 10 bucks (4 shooters), 8 does, 4 fawns 
I love this time of the year!!


----------



## whatthebuck? (Nov 1, 2011)

Auglaize county went out and sat all day did not see a single deer have yet to see any chasing or rutting activity.. taking corn off today found this..


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

What a shame...2 nice bucks there!!


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay so I need some advice or inspiration lol I have put more time in the stand this year than ever before, I have tons of scrapes and rubs around me. I just dont see deer, idk whats going on, I can call put out scent with no luck. Any advice?


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Button buck; 2 bucks chasing a doe and a small 8 point. It's definitley on!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Had a 3 and an 8 chasing a doe about 10:30 this morning. The 8 stayed behind a dead-fall and I didn't get a shot.
About 11:30 had the same two, plus two 6s and a nice 10 chase another one through. The 10 never stayed still long enough to get a shot. He was chasing the others all over trying to get rid of them.
About 4:30 a decent 6 and a basket 4 came through. Shot under the 6.
Saw a couple does besides that, but no shots at them.
Won't be back out until Monday.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Johndeere3390 said:


> Okay so I need some advice or inspiration lol I have put more time in the stand this year than ever before, I have tons of scrapes and rubs around me. I just dont see deer, idk whats going on, I can call put out scent with no luck. Any advice?


Scrapes are probably being hit at night. Move towards a doe bedding area.

You can pee in the scrape I heard that works....Sometimes


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

single best day for me in logan co .....3 bucks 140+...2 @ 160+.....3 others 100-125......20 does
all 3 shooter inside 25yrds. almost closed the deal on the biggest ....needed 1 1/2 sec more.....dangit!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I still have soooooo much corn up its not even funny. I had a smaller buck come by at 4:00 and a doe at 4:45. I was going to shoot her because my slick tricks are hungry but she started running back and forth between the woods and I never got a shot. Other than that the wind was the only thing moving in my area...


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Headin to kentucky in the morn, there rifle season opens sat, wont be back till the 22nd... Hope everyone that posted on this thread & shared their info,gets the buck there after.. Good Luck Guys....


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Warren County...Saw several deer in the median of 71 heading south towards Wilmington today that had their heads cut off, so the big boys are on the move. I was in stand from 1PM until dark. Around 5:20 two button bucks came thru...they were together, but alone, so either orphaned or kicked out by their momma...After last light I let the recurve down and was slowly and quietly packing up when something downwind of me exploded...didn't know what it was but tracked the sound w/o seeing anything until it was around 60 yds. away from me and I saw some flashes of white...not sure if something big winded me, saw me, or if it was a buck running a down...then 5 minutes after leaving the farm I almost hit the biggest buck I've ever seen...The deer I shot this year grosses mid 150s, and this but was way bigger...maybe not at wide, but more points and super tall...he hit the edge of the road just as I was screeching to a stop and then bound back over the ditch and into the grass...I just stayed there for a minute looking right at him 10 yds. away...there was something on the other side of the road that he wanted really badly...that was at 6:45PM...I also weather a 5 minute white out snow flurry which was kind of weird...Seems like mornings have been more productive from an activity standpoint. About 1/3 of the corn is now off the property, but it's everything up front...all of it back along the side and back of the woods is still up and that is primarily the area I hunt. Hopefully more comes down Sat. Good luck.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

....15 to 25 MPH SSW winds tomorrow = time to hunt the THICK STUFF......


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

5 does last night, no bucks. Heading out now. Hope its a good one with some good info to report.


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Dont think I posted it yet*

Was a great day. Had 4 bucks on one doe at 8:00 am. 3 more bucks a few min later. Not sure what happened to all the does in the area. Out of all the bucks 2 where around 140 rest basket racks. I did shoot one of the small ones. Only one that gave me a shot. Got to be 15 yrds and under. Made the bow myself with a three rivers archery blank. This weekend should be perfect. I think its here boys and girls.


----------



## DeanoZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Anybody hunting Tri-Valley? Wrapping up a week of hunting there and it has been sloooowwwww. Other hunters reporting the same thing, not seeing deer, or any chasing. i know some have had some luck, but seems to be much slower than last year. My hunt came to an end anti-climatically last night with the only buck I saw finally coming in after dark as I'm climbing down. Frustrating to see the least because the same spots we hunted last year we saw lots of action. Anyone else seeing the same?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

9 point said:


> Was a great day. Had 4 bucks on one doe at 8:00 am. 3 more bucks a few min later. Not sure what happened to all the does in the area. Out of all the bucks 2 where around 140 rest basket racks. I did shoot one of the small ones. Only one that gave me a shot. Got to be 15 yrds and under. Made the bow myself with a three rivers archery blank. This weekend should be perfect. I think its here boys and girls.


Congratulations, I like to see longbows having successful hunt, Awesome!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I haven't seen nothing this morning.....the woods are dead rattle twice nothing.



Tim


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

nelliott said:


> *I still have soooooo much corn up its not even funny.*...


That their Sir, is a FACT


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Seen 9 deer so far. 3 were bucks. 1 was a 4 yr old 130. I passed him a week ago. He was cruising at 8:30am. Called in a 5 pt too.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Seen 9 deer so far. 3 were bucks. 1 was a 4 yr old 130. I passed him a week ago. He was cruising at 8:30am. Called in a 5 pt too.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Good luck to all in the woods today! On a side note, everyone try to remember to thank a Vet today if you see one! Without their sacrifice, we wouldn't be able to do the things we love so much, like bowhunting!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Slow this morning for me. I saw a couple lone does and a flock of turkeys. It was about 34 degrees when I got in the stand with a 15 mph wind so you can say it was quite cold, but much better than being at work. Back at it again later this afternoon.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

In stand since 6:15 and nothing yet. 

Rattled a couple times and nothing responded. What the heck is going on?!


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Heading out in about an hour and a half, hope to get it done today.
Good luck to all the other Buckeyes out today.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Well my vaca started the 6th, took it easy knowing I was going to hunt all week, very little shooter buck pics all year. The 7th came and my buck tag was filled, bitter sweet, but what a hunt seen a little buck dogging a doe another buck looken never got a good look at him, then at 730 I see one cominmg thru the thicket, I lost sight of him after a few grunts but knew he was stil there because he stunk, he proceeds to walk away so I hit the grunt hard a few times, he turns on a dime and is coming in hitting every tree on his way, go got 20 yards stopped looked up and I let it fly, he piled up maybe 100 yrds. Not the biggest but I'm having a hard time gettting over this class of a buck, I proved to my self yesterday and several trail cam pics of some big ones this week, I have to let this size walk I continued hunting an videoing a fried he was in the same stand yesterday at 930 a giant comes in, he could not get a shot off but its been fun, sorry for the long read. As for rut update, see about 20 bucks this week, and 2 shooters, new bucks are showing up at scrapes, big ones too, so who knows, Nov. 10th has been a special day for me for 4 years now, good buck sightings or trail cam pic monsters in the afternoon. Good luck guys and I cant wait untill the rut next year. What do you think this guy will score?


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

its really started the last 3 days around here. got a text from a guy who has seen 10 bucks and 2 does this morning before 10


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Guys I forgot, the buck we see yesterday is on you tube, search Hurry Kent 11-10-11, vid is not very good but you can still see he is a nice buck, funny story I seen a Mink behind him and told him to turn around and look, watched for a few mins, and I looked to my right and seen this buck coming in fast, Kents back was turned ,I got his attn. and told him hurry hurry up hurry up, he got turned around and was at full draw, but the buck needed to take a few more steps. Good times


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Sat through the rain yesterday afternoon in Ross county, to see one dink at eighty yards. He then came to five yards, spooked me. Cause I was on the ground. Only deer I saw.
Missed my alarm this morning, cause the wife said I drank too much last night. Marine Corps Birthday Party. OOH-RAH and SEMPER FI


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

This one followed a scent drag right to my stand yesterday AM. We had an adventurous tracking job but got him in the end. Movement slowly picking up during daylight in Central Ohio. Saw nice buck and two does feeding in cut soy field at noon today. He wasn't chasing, only eating.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

My friend called me and said He just had 2 bucks come by Him but no shot opportunities.He said one was an 8 probably 120" and the other was a ten point in the 140's.What is weird is that he said they were just traveling together like still in a bachelor group and taking there time just feeding along next to each other.He said a big mature doe walked down off the hill about 25 yards away from the bucks and kept moving and neither of the bucks paid any attention to her.Confused.I dont know whether the rut is over or hasnt started yet in my area.


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

Scrape s only opened here two weeks ago tomorrow. The last part of the coming week will be another cold snap and farther on the backside of the full moon. I would wager the full chase to begin later this coming week. If they were already locked down, I would think the scrapes would have minimal action. We are all guessing here but I really appreciate all of the posts.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Warren County...super slow morning...in stand until 11AM...had one shooter come in and mosey around at 15 yds...I think he's 3.5-4.5 and has a goofy right side...I think I know which one he was from last year and I got some video of him...Didn't care one bit about my grunting or snort wheezing at him as he walked away...Went directly downwind and disappear, but then showed back up on the opposite side of the multiple bedding area travel corridor I was in. Too bad my buck tag is already filled, cause it would have been cool to take him w/the recurve. Property still has corn on it and trail cam activity is nearly 0. Good luck.


----------



## nickciani (Jan 21, 2011)

Very slow day! Thought this morning would be great, had a little snow on the ground and it was cold. ideal conditions accept for the wind. I think that played the part in the first time all year I didn't any deer from this stand location. Going to give it a try this afternoon.


----------



## rookez490 (Aug 7, 2011)

I got to go in the woods this morning and finally go nestled in my tree after a half hour of searching i found a tree.. About 8:20 i see what looks like a horse coming over the ridge as it approaches it is like a 5 or 6 year old dear... this thing is the biggest deer i have ever seen b4. It came about 60 yd behind me and i hit the can and then it made a B line for me only to stop at 40 yards behind alot of saplings and had no shot. The damn thing would not come no farther and, no thanks to the weather the wind was totally opposite of what it was suppose to be. It is blowing right in his face. He did not smell me just knew something was up. I think i gave my self away when he stopped and would not come any closer i hid the can behind the tree and did it again. He slowly turned around and walked back the way he came!!! I was so tore up.. lol as i sit back down i look to the left and there was a doe walking down over the hill apparently he was following. She must had not been in heat or he already bread her... What you guys think.. you think i should hunt close to same spot or vicinity. or is he gone already???? I know its rut but... maybe he will be back through there .. I found a scrape like 3ft by 3ft.. thinking its his lol... and some decent rubs.. I am glad to have gotten the opportunity to see such a deer of this magnitude.. And to topp it off i forgot my doe pis at home.. which could have helped!!!!


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Seen a 120" corn stalk today lol. Worst day so far this year. Anyone else slow? Been a week since I seein chasing in Marion co


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

bassinbowhunter said:


> good luck to all in the woods today! On a side note, everyone try to remember to thank a vet today if you see one! Without their sacrifice, we wouldn't be able to do the things we love so much, like bowhunting!


*
Post of the Day!!!*


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Witnessed some hardcore chasing today. I thought they were going to damn near kill each other. 
They caused quite a commotion around my stand. 
Damn squirrels. :beer:

Didn’t see the first deer this morning and I thought it would be prime.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

It's not lockdown yet too much action here in a week you will feel what a lockdown feels like. Plus I got 10 does in a bean stubble with no buck in sight


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

I think we r in lock down in clark country. Nothing the last two days. Seen to yearnings behind the house at 11 today. I can't believe all the experts were s week off

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe the moon has got day time activity down. Tomorrow will be my first morning hunt since last Saturday 

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Walked up on a 8pt shooter heading in to the woods. He was just milling around, then walked right past where I planned on setting up. Grunted and hit the can, but he kept walking. Never got any closer than 40 yds, which is a touch to far for me with and the longbow! Saw a small 6 chasing two yearlings grunting the whole way. The does walked right up on me, but never gave me the shot I was hoping for! Hopefully get my first taste of traditional blood tomorrow!


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Only think I saw all day was a button buck that got chased out of a soy bean field being cut at around 4:45 til dark bedded up 80 yards from me and then walked within 15 of my stand, no clue I was there, pretty good film of him. 

Hopefully tomorrow anf Sunday I down something, pretty much my last weekend to get it done.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

One small buck at dark.Nothing all after noon.


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

tri-vally hunt today. Not a deer all day. Rattled and threw out some random grunts but nothing. The rut this year has been nothing like last year. 2 more days then back to maryland hope a shooter strolls threw tom.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...bucks GALORE...driving 140 miles to/from work today...saw more bucks than does!!

Big ones and little one!

Good luck fellow BUCKeyes!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefully I can get a slick down in the morning..good luck this weekend!


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

I am heade yinz way tomorrow morning. I will be in ashtabula and geagua counties. GOOD LUCK GUYS


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Seen a small 6 and a button yesterday am then nothing till this guy showed up while I was eating lunch in a blind and I just couldn't help myself. 3 yrs. of bowhunting and this is my third with a bow and my biggest to date. Gonna take a scale with me tomorrow but I am betting close to 50 lbs. Gonna do a euro mount of the skull.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

shortstick28 said:


> Seen a small 6 and a button yesterday am then nothing till this guy showed up while I was eating lunch in a blind and I just couldn't help myself. 3 yrs. of bowhunting and this is my third with a bow and my biggest to date. Gonna take a scale with me tomorrow but I am betting close to 50 lbs. Gonna do a euro mount of the skull.
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


Very nice. We need to kill as many of those as we can. No doubt they are out of control locally. (Darke County) It has taken a toll on the deer herd here without question.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Started with a chase 5 minutes into shooting light when I saw some yearling does being chase through CRP and wheat stubble. A nice 150 class 10pt was trying to round up some does about 350 yards from my stand. No point to call at him because he looked pretty content with three does but got to watch them bed up. At 7 AM there was a young buck chase some younger does around but nothing too serious, more like he was redirecting them. Other than the does this evening I saw nothing else.

Some might see that since the dink bucks and young 2.5yr old bucks are not running around drooling everwhere and now just worn completely down from the rut that much of the breeding is happening now and its lock down. I don't think we have completely reach the lock down stage. Lock down is when almost all the 2.5+yr old does have entered estrous and there is not much seeking going on other than mid-day when the bucks are in between breeding does and traveling from bedding area to another. Not much chasing goes on and not much fighting over does since there are so many does in estrous and the woods has no activity half the time. This weekend will be the weekend since the big boys are moving and still having to search for the does that are in estrous. The chasing I have been seeing lately is far away from where I saw the big boys a month an half ago and have not covered a lot of ground like past years. My advice would be to scout as much as you can for tracks and concentrations of does,you never know what might be happening 300 yards away on a draw or something. Good Luck all!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Tonight was rockin!! Seen 2 shooters. Movement started at 3:15pm!
Seen 12 deer! Seen an 8 pt chasing a doe.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

Lockdown where I was too. A few skiddish does right at dark, no bucks. Not getting anything on the cameras either.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Going in the field this afternoon, saw a doe and a large buck (not going to say exactly how big) holed up in a low spot, in the middle of the field. I had to take a chance. I low crawled 250 yds, to where I ran out of cover. Laid there at 75 yds for two hrs. She never tried to leave him, and he was calm. I could not have gotten any closer, so I decide to take the shot. (I am telling you he is big) I slowly come to one knee and draw, and he knows something is up. Could tell he is no longer calm, so I don't take the shot. He jogs out of the field with her in tow. He never looked at me. He just knew. Do you believe some are locked down?


----------



## saddletramp (Aug 28, 2004)

Lostleader said:


> That their Sir, is a FACT


They cut down the corn by my area Tuesday/Wednesday this week,...Mon am to Tues late pm..10 different bucks on trail cam,and many does....but as of now..spent all day in the woods..didnt see squat but a button buck........HUMMMM..seems too early for a lockdown....and the does were bedding around my area before the corn was cut down..trail cam activity has slowed down since corn cutting as well.. except for 1 big one at 1:00am in the morning......


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well imo ohio sucks i thought it was gonna be prime today and i sat all freakin day and didnt even catch a glimpse of a deer. I quit, im going to go out next saturday and hopefully see something then and if not im done for the year. It has been extremely tough for me this yr for some reason. I have only seen 3 bucks this yr and all were small and all were last weekend i was planing on hunting all weekend but after today i lost my drive for it. I sat in a new spot this eve with rubs everywhere and acorns everywhere and still didnt see anything i personally think its the moon i hate hunting on or around a full moon!!!! Ok im done i just had to vent a little


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

4 Bucks and a doe this evening for me rattled 100 inch 8 point in 2 small bucks crusing and a nice shooter 8 crusing


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Sat all day again today. The wind was blowing pretty good and made for a cold ride. Only saw 2 deer all day....a small 4 pt_ following_, not chasing, a doe around 9am. I'm totally convinced that the rut hasn't even started in Vinton County at all. I agree with z7 and will say that I also hate hunting a full moon. When I got in the woods at 5:45am the moon was bright enough to see my pins and I could have easily taken a 20 or 25 yard shot...this was in really deep, mature hardwoods. I don't see how that couldn't effect daytime activity.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea it's not at the lockdown stage because these guys that say that will see a crazy chase when or if they go back out this weekend..I'm with you guys on the full moon and always have a good day or two on the 3-5 days after the full moon that's why I say the 13-15 will be good time..go out and get em Z7..we know u can kill a brute ha


----------



## DeanoZ (Aug 19, 2010)

napd63 said:


> tri-vally hunt today. Not a deer all day. Rattled and threw out some random grunts but nothing. The rut this year has been nothing like last year. 2 more days then back to maryland hope a shooter strolls threw tom.


Just spent the last week there and had the same experience. We hunted hard and barely saw a deer. Definitely not like last year, not sure what's going on and can only surmise the combo of standing corn, warm temps, and more hunters has the deer holed up and not moving  . Keep us posted, be interested to see if it picks up today and tomorrow.


----------



## Smoke2014 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Saybrook Ohio*

Went out first thing this morning and saw a small buck @ 7:30 and a shooter buck came through about 8:00. Walked straight away and would not respond to calls. I have this week off so hopefully something starts soon.


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

I saw a toad at 7:15 this morning cruising between 2 bedding areas. Rattled in a smaller 8 pt at 9:45am. Not alot of movement and I am sure the full moon has them chasing and cruising all night.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

A doe and her fawn and a small 2.5 year old buck was the only thing I saw this morning. After the hunt I found out by some locals that a poacher was out last night under the bright moon driving around and parking. That Mo**** F**K** A** better not have a run in with me lol. Had something to do with the amount of deer I sighted.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Can someone report on mid-day activity, even if it was uneventful for you?


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Mid day movement in pike county is simply dead. Over the last 6 days only seen 1 deer between the hours of 10-2.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

No, I know the deer are not locked down in my area. Just saying what everyone says when they don't see deer.

It is like the old saying, "The young buck says to the old buck, let's run down there and screw one of those does" the old buck says
"Lets walk down, and screw them all"

Older deer have the patience to spend the time to wait on a doe, while at the same time to intimidate lesser bucks away. Not kidding, this buck was an old slunger.

Semper Fi


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never heard that before but sounds about right. My 11 year old daughter and I seen a nice 6 point this morning and 3 does just a to far out of her range.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just left the stand for a fast bite seen 2 bucks this morning crusing a cut corn field. Haven't seen a doe yet ????? Grabbing a quick bite then a mile walk back to the stand hopefully they get up and.moving but I have some corn on the.neighbors property still standing


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just left the stand for a fast bite seen 2 bucks this morning crusing a cut corn field. Haven't seen a doe yet ????? Grabbing a quick bite then a mile walk back to the stand hopefully they get up and.moving but I have some corn on the.neighbors property still standing


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Had a 5 point walk under the stand at 8 this morning. The only deer I saw. 

Last saturday the bucks were running like crazy, either the rut started 4-7 days early or the Moon has got things screwed up. Either is possible! Sucks either way.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got this guy this morning. Nice big 8. His nose was glued to the ground...


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice. Great shot too. Double lung?


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Button buck (as usual). Has a 4 pt come up to my decoy; he got within 10 yards, lowered his head, and ran up and smelled her behind. Then he took off about 10 yards; stopped and turned around and looked at her with a "WTH are you" look on his face. It was amusing; headed back out now...


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

.getting ready to go with my bud GTO63.....DOE decoy.....wind is picking up


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

BdaBuck said:


> Nice. Great shot too. Double lung?


yup. 40 yards, quartering away. He was down inside 35 yards. I watched him drop.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea nice buck and a heck of a swollen neck!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

DeanoZ said:


> Anybody hunting Tri-Valley? Wrapping up a week of hunting there and it has been sloooowwwww. Other hunters reporting the same thing, not seeing deer, or any chasing. i know some have had some luck, but seems to be much slower than last year. My hunt came to an end anti-climatically last night with the only buck I saw finally coming in after dark as I'm climbing down. Frustrating to see the least because the same spots we hunted last year we saw lots of action. Anyone else seeing the same?





ArchersParadox said:


> .getting ready to go with my bud GTO63.....DOE decoy.....wind is picking up



*I hope you not using Steve as the doe decoy!??:wink:Even deer have standards :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:*


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Excellent morning! Got some great video of 2 nice 8pts. None were chasin at all. Saw 3 mature does and 5 yearlings also. All just millin around. My dad on the other hand is stuck in his tree. He has had a doe and what he says is a giant 10-12 pt bedded down 40 yds from him in a briar thicket. They have been there since first light. Around 12:30 the doe went down to the creek to get a drink and he followed all so close. She came right back to the same bed and they are currently still there! He didn't pack a lunch eithe! I hope he gets this buck, it takes a heck of a deer for him to call it giant! Wish I could of stayed down there, but had to be home by 1!! Good luck everyone


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got back home today from being in Licking County Thursday and Friday. It was super SLOW...I wish I would of waited a week to go but I really thought this week was going to be a good one. It seems like rut is just starting at my place there. I saw 5 bucks the whole 2 days and one was about a 115-120. My brother in law did see a 140 class. They all seemed to be just moseying around like lost puppies. Weirdest thing was I only saw 3 does the entire time which is very unusual for there because we always see a ton of does. I don't know what to think. Going to head at to my place in Trumbull Monday to see whats happening.


----------



## CAohioman (Oct 31, 2011)

Great day hunting just after 7 seen 3 does messing around in the field and at 7:30 had a nice 8 come in nose to the ground got him stopped at 45 let fly and under shot i did get shoot a tree but that was end of my good dayukey:


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

saw a hog this morning at 7 chasing a doe, totally caught me off guard, passed within twenty yards, i grunted, farted, sharted, yelled nothing would stop him, only deer i saw all day, pretty dead not much movement at all


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Its been dead on my place for 4 days. I swear they are locked down. 

I don't know what to think!


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Idk what is going on.. Had a group of does, no bucks in sight! I walked up on them about 130, didn't see anything the rest of the day.. Hunted a funnel leading into a big bedding area.. Guy I know said he said 3 bucks on the property yesterday, just hanging out together, like it was early September.


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Two days and only one button buck. Rattling, can call, grunts and nothing.

Tomorrow needs to be my day!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Seen several does tonight with fawns. Only 2 dink bucks. No shooters! I have no shooters on camera either. 
In Adams county I think it's lockdown time.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I hope you not using Steve as the doe decoy!??:wink:Even deer have standards :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:*



LOL thanks Nick! Had a good time tonight, seen four slick heads tonight with Nito, I was camera dude tonight not a doe in heat!!!! I HAVE MY STANDARDS....lol Man I think I was about the highest I have been in a tree (35 ft) with high winds. Only tree we could find to climb and we both had to climb the same tree. We were over looking a picked corn field, right at dark had 4 does come in. No venison tonight,


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

Looks like high winds here again tomorrow. Don't know if I'll go out. I did see two nice bucks this morning cruising.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw 9 this morning, 3 were bucks. 1 small buck chasing 2 doe at first light, 2 lone 8 pointers on a mission around 8:45am, then a doe with triplets came through around 10:30am.

This afternoon, I had 4 bucks come in at different times. 8 pointer at 3:30pm cruising through, a doe and 2 little ones with another 8 pointer pushing them around at 5:00pm, then an unknown buck grunting and chasing a doe right at dark - couldn't see a rack, but it was a deep grunt. Got down and while getting my gear together, another grunting buck came from the opposite direction. He passed through the area within 15 yards of my tree.

I decided to leave all my gear in the tree and hunt the same spot tomorrow morning. Climber is still attached at the base of the tree, Hoyt is still on the EZ hanger 22 ft up. I'll be there in about 10 hours from now....


----------



## CNW211 (Oct 8, 2009)

I had a very frustrating week of vacation last week. Hunted pretty hard all week and saw very few deer. Wednesday I did miss a really nice 8, but he was with a small 6 and they were just walking through the woods. I saw no chasing or cruising in north central OH. Only a couple of daytime trail cam pics and none of does and these spots typically produce alot of deer. I keep telling myself they are in the corn??? This is the first year I have gotten a whole week off to hunt the "rut", and if that was it...I am pretty disappointed. I just didn't see it at all.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

ohiobucks said:


> Saw 9 this morning, 3 were bucks. 1 small buck chasing 2 doe at first light, 2 lone 8 pointers on a mission around 8:45am, then a doe with triplets came through around 10:30am.
> 
> This afternoon, I had 4 bucks come in at different times. 8 pointer at 3:30pm cruising through, a doe and 2 little ones with another 8 pointer pushing them around at 5:00pm, then an unknown buck grunting and chasing a doe right at dark - couldn't see a rack, but it was a deep grunt. Got down and while getting my gear together, another grunting buck came from the opposite direction. He passed through the area within 15 yards of my tree.
> 
> I decided to leave all my gear in the tree and hunt the same spot tomorrow morning. Climber is still attached at the base of the tree, Hoyt is still on the EZ hanger 22 ft up. I'll be there in about 10 hours from now....


You did see where the wind is supposed to be picking up and possible gust to 45 mph. Hope your bow makes it, also hope the winds stays down till noon!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

CNW211 said:


> I had a very frustrating week of vacation last week. Hunted pretty hard all week and saw very few deer. Wednesday I did miss a really nice 8, but he was with a small 6 and they were just walking through the woods. I saw no chasing or cruising in north central OH. Only a couple of daytime trail cam pics and none of does and these spots typically produce alot of deer. I keep telling myself they are in the corn??? This is the first year I have gotten a whole week off to hunt the "rut", and if that was it...I am pretty disappointed. I just didn't see it at all.


Keep telling myself the something. Last weekend was nuts, after Wednesday, the action just stopped. Like someone threw a switch.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Lostleader said:


> You did see where the wind is supposed to be picking up and possible gust to 45 mph. Hope your bow makes it, also hope the winds stays down till noon!


I checked the forecast before I got down this afternoon, it was saying 12-18 mph out of the South, now I see the heavier winds being forecasted. :doh: We'll see...


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

GTO63 said:


> LOL thanks Nick! Had a good time tonight, seen four slick heads tonight with Nito, I was camera dude tonight not a doe in heat!!!! I HAVE MY STANDARDS....lol Man I think I was about the highest I have been in a tree (35 ft) with high winds. Only tree we could find to climb and we both had to climb the same tree. We were over looking a picked corn field, right at dark had 4 does come in. No venison tonight,



copy that Steve!!!.....too bad I did not CONNECT with the 40 yard shot.....missed it by that much!!!


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

I made the two hour trip down to columbus friday and saw at least 6 shooter bucks that had does isolated the the middle of fields and a few more bucks just cruising. i would say its about lock down......


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

I also saw the same thing in nw part of the state. last weekend two different bucks had does lock in fields and saw one on wed


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

GTO63 said:


> LOL thanks Nick! Had a good time tonight, seen four slick heads tonight with Nito, I was camera dude tonight not a doe in heat!!!! I HAVE MY STANDARDS....lol Man I think I was about the highest I have been in a tree (35 ft) with high winds. Only tree we could find to climb and we both had to climb the same tree. We were over looking a picked corn field, right at dark had 4 does come in. No venison tonight,


*You can keep the 35ft crap...Looks like its gonna be windy in my neck of the woods tomorrow..But wind an rain Monday so I guess I will take my chances tomorrow.. *


----------



## BRNDNDILLON22 (Jun 13, 2011)

out this morning firs saw a nice 8 cruising around 7:45 but was too far away nothing for an hour then between nine and ten had 7 more bucks under my stand all nose to the ground and on a mission all to small to shoot though saw a total of ten today before noon then had to go hope tomorrow shows the same results best day for number of deer i ever had it was a good hunt


----------



## Guttsmoke (Nov 13, 2011)

*Athens County near Belpre*

,From last Sunday til Thursday didn't see anything before dark. First time since July I hadn't seen any deer on my property. Yesterday afternoon, around 4 pm, 4 does came into my feeder, then I saw a basket head 6 point, but he didn't pay any attention to the does just keep on walking. Then after dusk a larger buck circled around my feeder. To dark to see his size.
Decided if I could get up this AM I would. Hunting is a hobby and I feel you should enjoy it and I don't enjoy getting up in the dark and go sit in a stand in cold weather. However I woke up at 530 without an alarm clock and got my butt in gear. Got on my stand by 630. Dead as a door nail then out of the corner of my eye I see a deer quickly approaching and right behind her is the guy in the picture. She stopped, he stopped I stuck him at 45 yards. First one with a xbow must admiit not as challenging as a horizontal, but when you can't pull a bow back you have to use alternatives.
Donated deer to FHFH. Decided to go back to same spot this PM to see if this morning was an annomily. Half hour before sunset 4 does came into my feeder. Then acrossed my field came a doe with a buck, smaller then the one pictured, behind her she stopped and he mounted her right there. Just like "Wind America" with Marty Stoffer. Then another doe came out as did a smaller buck.
So I guess the rut is on in my neck of the woods.


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

CNW211 said:


> I had a very frustrating week of vacation last week. Hunted pretty hard all week and saw very few deer. Wednesday I did miss a really nice 8, but he was with a small 6 and they were just walking through the woods. I saw no chasing or cruising in north central OH. Only a couple of daytime trail cam pics and none of does and these spots typically produce alot of deer. I keep telling myself they are in the corn??? This is the first year I have gotten a whole week off to hunt the "rut", and if that was it...I am pretty disappointed. I just didn't see it at all.


I know what you're saying. I'm also in North Central (Ashland County) and its like a switch was flipped mid week. Haven't really seen any deer from Thurs thru today. Needless to say, pretty disappointed especially since I took off work and thought I timed it up pretty well. Weird thing is, I still haven't seen any real mature bucks chasing, only younger deer checking does and them not wanting anything to do with them. Its almost the rut hasn't even happened. I'm kind of at a loss. Taking tomorrow off due the wind and be back at it later next week. Hopefully the switch gets flipped.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Saw 7 bucks last night, 1 was a shooter for sure. headed right at me when the stupid doe behind me busted me. Only one buck chasing and never got a good look at him. Gonna head to the stand when I get off at 7. Be in the stand a lot later than I would like but it will have to do. I really think the next week is gonna be the best week of the year. Also a buddy of mine killed a 167" buck Friday morning at 10AM and lots of people around here have been doing good the last couple days.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

The wind is really humping this morning. I am not going out myself but I have just put two guest hunters in place in ground blinds on my farm. They are part of the 3rd annual local DAV Disabled American Veterans bowhunt. They both saw deer yesterday and are having a good time. I will report more later on this annual hunt.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife and I hunted last evening seen one spike one 4 point and two does my wife ended up shooting the big doe made a good shot she only went 70 yards.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Missed a nice 10 last night at 550 now looking at where he was at I see why stupid saplings :'( it was a odd encounter buck leading with doe following him about 20 yards behind, I've never seen that before. Back in the stand now wind blowing like crazy and a tad warm my expectations are low but hey it is November


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

Packing up from a week here in Ohio. Hunted all public land with no success. Started out are hunt at dillon wildlife area, lots of pressure where i was hunting but seen a few deer small 8,6,3,and 2 spikes. 1 doe. Did not see any rut activity. Wednesday we made the move to tri-valley found a very secluded spot that took some effort to get to and no deer in sight for the rest of the week. Lots of rubs and faded scrapes but no deer. Better luck next year.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Muskingum / Licking County line update: 

I hunted sunrise to sunset on Friday. I saw a small buck at 6:30AM then NOTHING until sunset. At last light, I had 2 does with a doe fawn and a button buck come out to some corn. In the corner of my eye on the left and on the right I saw deer. Hoping they were bucks, I waited on the does to finish eating. Before they finished, I heard a gun shot one or two properties over that put them on high alert and they bounded off taking the rest of the deer with them.

That same afternoon, a couple of friends were hunting 15 minutes away in a place that we had tons of trail cams of bucks and does leading up to this week. They saw nothing from 2PM to dark.

Saturday morning, I woke up with a pounding headache and skipped the morning hunt and went to fill feeders and set cameras at several sites. As I was driving around, I saw a doe at 9:20 eating peacefully with no bucks around her and then I saw a nice buck drinking in a river at 9:45 and another decent buck cruising a power line at 10:30. Seems that some bucks are starting to move a little bit, but not the chasing or bumping fawns of does, yet.


----------



## lutzweiser (Dec 10, 2010)

*Its Slow in Columbiana Co.*

Took 2 weeks off from the 31st of Oct to the past Friday and saw maybe 19 deer in those 2 weeks. All the corn is still up around my stands. 

But did shoot this guy at 7:35 yesterday after being in my stand for 10 Min, nice 10 Point. He was no match for my Bear Carnage and Rage 2 blade. He went 65 yards and piled up in the field in front of me. He wasnt to neck swollen, i hit the flextone 3 or 4 times and he came to me on a rope. 20 yard shot, double lung job.

I was running late, and didnt get out the door until 7:10. But its nice having a stand 100 yards from your front door. I have a small patch of woods in front of my house that leads to a bean field and standing corn and he came from the corn.

Also, woke up and let the dog out this morning and my 3D buck target was tore apart in my front yard. Something messed him up last nite. Thinking a buck came in and tried to fight him. Legs were still in the ground but body was seperated from legs and head was seperated from body.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Great deer Chad! Good shooting.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I hunted Ohio from Nov. 6-12. I can tell you for a fact the rut is not on. I mean nothing at all. We did not see one bit of rut activity and not a single deer chasing. I saw around 40 deer in 6 days but mostly all does and all in the evening. I was not seeing any bucks except for a spike and small 6pt. Nobody i knew was seeing hardly any deer where i was at or in 3 other counties in Ohio they were hunting. It was raining hard thursday evening and just as soon as it stopped i looked down and a 125in. 9pt. was shaking water off his back. I for some stupid reason let him walk.

Since i was only seeing deer off this one stand i hunting it for most of the trip hoping the bucks would come for the does. At 8:30 friday morning a doe came in to feed, then a spike, followed by a small 6pt. They fed off and then a decent 9pt. come in looking around. As i was watching him in came a big 8pt. well over 20in. wide. He slowly moved through about 52yds. out and worked his way up the ridge. He would not respond the a single call i threw at him. I would have shot him a 50yds. but too many twigs to risk it. 

Just 15 minutes later a decent 10 pt. came in on the same trail as the other bucks. He came up the ridge from behind me the way i like. I was not going to shoot him but with me leaving the next day i went ahead and shot him. He went only 30yds. and crashed. Shot him with my Athens 32, Victory HV's, and 2in. Rocket Hammerheads, 310grain arrow at 325fps. Arrow was buried 7in. in the ground. I will try and put up a picture of him this evening.

I put my cousin back in the same stand that evening and the big 8pt. was the first deer in. I called him closer but 60yds. was the closest he would come. I finally snort wheezed at him and he ran like a scared shool girl. Right after that the nice 125in. 9pt. came in to 42yds. but no shot. He would not come to a single call either.

We hunted the next morning a did not see a single deer. I cannot figure out what is going on with the deer, except for friday morning nothing at all.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

GTO63 said:


> LOL thanks Nick! Had a good time tonight, seen four slick heads tonight with Nito, I was camera dude tonight not a doe in heat!!!! I HAVE MY STANDARDS....lol Man I think I was about the highest I have been in a tree (35 ft) with high winds. Only tree we could find to climb and we both had to climb the same tree. We were over looking a picked corn field, right at dark had 4 does come in. No venison tonight,




*.....you ARE famous now Steve!!..................LOL.............sometimes I think he "thinks" he IS a squirrel.......*


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

We hunted our farm the last two days (Fri morning = 0, Saturday morning = 0, Saturday Night = 1 yearling doe). Ive only seen 1 shooter buck this year, and he was maybe a 150... nothing like last years. The "hot" days here were last Sunday-Wednesday. Then like the switch was hit to OFF. Our farm gets pressure from all sides, but this past week it was "accidently pushed" by amish and small game hunters, who apparently couldnt read psoted signs on back side. Our owners foreman is out this morning, waiting to see what he sees.


----------



## whatthebuck? (Nov 1, 2011)

ArchersParadox said:


> *.....you ARE famous now Steve!!..................LOL.............sometimes I think he "thinks" he IS a squirrel.......*


In what part of the world is it March 12, 2012? just asking lol..


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

whatthebuck? said:


> In what part of the world is it March 12, 2012? just asking lol..



...a BIG OOPS!!!!................

BACK to THE FUTURE Hunting???


...lol.....sorry about that....


----------



## Harleyobsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

This wind really BLOWS!!!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

had one of the best hunts this week in logan co. in 47yrs. saw several 160+ every day ,but couldn't close the deal...
too windy today ,but headed back next week to close the deal..


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

lol A 225 lb squirrel, I dont know but I thought I could see the LeVeque Tower in Columbus from the height was at..lol I was up there!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Didn't post yesterday on here but I seen a nice 8pt walking though about 60yds out called to him and got his attention, he stopped and look but kept on walking...shooter for sure.

This morning was windy as hell but still went out....after getting settle in my stand about 10-12min later I thought I heard a grunt coming from behind me....it was still a little dark couldnt see with my eyes so I picked up the bino and scanned the woods behind me sure enough here comes a shooter look like a big 8, walks by my stand at about 25-30yds with his nose to the ground heading towards the doe bedding area....tried calling once it got light....nothing else came though....some shooters on cam but there at night.



Tim


----------



## whiter (Sep 27, 2008)

I hunted all day friday all day saturday and this morning and didnt see a single deer. I shot my buck on halloween but i am trying to get my brother inlaw on some deer. Last weekend we seen several different buck and a bunch of does unfortunately he couldnt close the deal on a nice 8 cause of a tree limb. We went to the same spots this weekend and nothing i dont know what is goin on. For me the last week of october and the first week of november it was picking up and started to look good and then nothing.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Watched a 100" 9pt breed a doe twice in a cut cornfield today Marion Co. Braved the wind to see if a big boy would come along and run him off, but no such luck. I'm ready to hit the worried button shortstick!


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Heartbreaking day for my little brother today. He shot a 130" class buck this morning, would have been first ever for him and he put a bad shot on it. I tracked it for 6 hours over 6-700 yards, little to no blood at all, at one point I found a pin prick of blood 60yds from the last drop. Arrow was still in the deer and never recovered. He's sick to his stomach and hates himself pretty good. 

Gave him 3 hrs before we started to track, I was hoping he got some liver but he must have hit way back by it's pelvis and got all meat. Feel bad for him, said he's not going out anymore this year cause he feels he got his buck already. Poor kid.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Weird around my parts today. Almost like lock down, but the wind has been ridiculous as well, so it is hard to tell. Some small bucks fighting this morning. No big ones in daylight for me yet though


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

shut out this morning, tonight saw a 120" eight point at around 430, and missed a 140" 10pt at dark, 30 yards, hit a limb about 2 feet from his vitals, oh well, [email protected]#t happens, both bucks were cruising nose to ground , going back out in the mourning before work at 12, i think the heat and wind set em back today looking forward to another cold front or maybe some rain? have always had good luck while hunting the rut in the rain


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm going to be honest guys, what a boring rut! I was off Fri, Sat, Sun. Saw 2 deer all weekend BUMMED! I'll hit it again hopefully once during the week and hard next weekend.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

I saw my first rut activity this evening. I had a 120 inch 8pt and 120 inch 7pt dogging a day in a full out sprint for 15 minutes. the 7pt was more mature then the 8pt. I first saw him at 3:30 and he hung in the area searching until dark. Saw 2 basket 8's 100 inchers and and decent 6pt. It is just starting to get good. Good Luck.

A PA boy passing 120 inch deer is not normal, but Ohio is the land of giants!


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw nothing last night saw two does around 430 they kept looking behind them but I saw nothing


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey just seen a pic of this on my phone the other day from my brother , nice deer . I think you shot it right behind his house . Anyways congrats .


lutzweiser said:


> took 2 weeks off from the 31st of oct to the past friday and saw maybe 19 deer in those 2 weeks. All the corn is still up around my stands.
> 
> But did shoot this guy at 7:35 yesterday after being in my stand for 10 min, nice 10 point. He was no match for my bear carnage and rage 2 blade. He went 65 yards and piled up in the field in front of me. He wasnt to neck swollen, i hit the flextone 3 or 4 times and he came to me on a rope. 20 yard shot, double lung job.
> 
> ...


----------



## napd63 (Aug 16, 2011)

dspell20 said:


> I saw my first rut activity this evening. I had a 120 inch 8pt and 120 inch 7pt dogging a day in a full out sprint for 15 minutes. the 7pt was more mature then the 8pt. I first saw him at 3:30 and he hung in the area searching until dark. Saw 2 basket 8's 100 inchers and and decent 6pt. It is just starting to get good. Good Luck.
> 
> A PA boy passing 120 inch deer is not normal, but Ohio is the land of giants!


Which county have you been hunting?


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lorijamie23 said:


> Watched a 100" 9pt breed a doe twice in a cut cornfield today Marion Co. Braved the wind to see if a big boy would come along and run him off, but no such luck. I'm ready to hit the worried button shortstick!


I don't think you need to hit that button just yet. you always seem to come thru and kill a good one..


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

lutzweiser said:


> Took 2 weeks off from the 31st of Oct to the past Friday and saw maybe 19 deer in those 2 weeks. All the corn is still up around my stands.
> 
> But did shoot this guy at 7:35 yesterday after being in my stand for 10 Min, nice 10 Point. He was no match for my Bear Carnage and Rage 2 blade. He went 65 yards and piled up in the field in front of me. He wasnt to neck swollen, i hit the flextone 3 or 4 times and he came to me on a rope. 20 yard shot, double lung job.
> 
> ...


I hunt Columbiana county as well. I have had little to no "rutting" going on. Took a yearling almost 2 weeks ago at the start of vacation, and SHOULD have had a nice buck but didn't take the shot. The last 4-5 times out I've seen maybe 1-2 deer each time and still really dark when they came thru. Not sure if it's already lockdown or not ??? I'm gonna try again Wed or Thurs morning and cross fingers !!!


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

...


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Off work at 7 yesterday, pulled into the farm to hunt around 8 and a 100" buck had a doe bedded down 30 yards from the gate. had a nice 12 (140 or so) at 36 yards with no shot just before 10am. Gonna try to get out this evening if the rain doesn't roll in.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

The neighbors corn came off and I finally got my shot. Pics aren't the best I didn't have a lot of time to work with since I work 7p to 7a all weekend. Anyhow this year with the weather warm and the corn up this rut has been weird where I hunt. This guy did have a little hole in his neck and his left ear had a slice in it and a hole in it also from fighting. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1622099


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Im in the stand now and its pouring down rain, got the doe decoy out....let see what happen

In november I hunt everyday rain or shine.



Tim


----------



## bassin14 (Nov 10, 2011)

*11/11 and 11/12*

I have only been hunting the fridays and the weekends for the last two weeks in Highland County. We have been seeing a bunch of deer but only a few small bucks and a couple decent bucks. I am fairly confident that on the property we are hunting the rut hasnt got fired up yet. We have been seeing as many as 48 does (some are yearlings) in one evening and only a few small bucks cruising. I really look for it to break loose any day now, but I really dont think they are locked down yet. Last year I killed 159" ten on Nov 14 and it was the very start of the rut where we were hunting. I dont think the party has started yet


----------



## pnyhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Hunted Thur-Sun in Nobel county...

On the drive back yesterday counted 15+ roadkills on 77/70 before I got to Columbus.

Bucks on their feet on the move all 4 days.

Need to figure out how to get out of work this week


----------



## hermiehunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hunted Friday & Saturday around Coshocton...Still not seeing any mature buck rut behavior on our property! Had a couple spike/four points cold-trailing does early Friday, but even they weren't "chasing". Seen a nice 2-1/2 year old 10-point Friday at 2:45 just walking all alone and a more mature 10-point (probably mid 130-class) right at dark feeding along. Then had a shooter 8-point (at least 3-1/2 year old...probably pushing 130") come in at 2:00 on Saturday (also all alone) and bed down for 2 hours. While he was bedded, had a spike, 3-point, 4-point, and 5-point within 25 yards of me and 40 yards of him, but he didn't even respond. The small bucks were all testing each other and making sign the entire time. Just seems like it hasn't really gotten started yet. Lots of fresh pawing and rubs made while I was up this weekend!

Maybe we completely missed it this year, I'm not sure. We have hunted since Halloween weekend pretty consistantly but have yet to see any signs of big bucks rutting. They are there and are moving a little during daylight, just not cruising or even being close to any does that we have seen. I'm beginning to think Thanksgiving or the first of gun season might be primetime for us but who knows??

I did see an increased amount of roadkills this trip, but more of those were farther South as I was headed back to NC!


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

In south central the big boys are up and moving. Had trail cam pic of a estrous doe with bite marks all over neck and upper back. The one I'm after followed her in about 20 min afterwards so I'm now getting signs of some lock down. I'm out now enjoin this ride in my stand on mission for a nooner. The biggest buck I have seen in the last two days is a 135 so pretty much the same as yall.


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Very slow activity in Tuscarawas County.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

This weather SUCKS.


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

25 mph winds in scioto county today to dangerous to be in stand its killing me


----------



## Brodydad (Sep 28, 2010)

We have seen maybe two or three days that I would say bucks were chasing, 7th - 9th other than that ALL night time movement. South East OHIO


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Cold front coming wed and thursday......





Tim


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

So tired of smiling and nodding my head to the old man at the gas station who keeps telling everyone how great the weather is. ukey:


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone else tired of this wind?


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

Sure does seem like the rut is kinda screwed up this year. Spent 9 days in Ohio and saw the least amount of deer that i have ever in last 10 years. Really wierd year.


----------



## gavennn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have hunted 10 of the last 14 days and i have seen nothing respectable i would even remotely consider shooting. Not seeing any rutting behavior or even really that many rubs or scrapes like i have in years past. Im back to square one for the next couple weeks before gun season.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Jackson, Ohio was SLOOOOW!!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Harrison County


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

The deer have been blown out of the woods ...literally 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

seen nothing this morning, WINDY!!!!!!!!!, no activity whatsoever, not even a squirel, going out in the morning before a dentist apt. at 11 and then back out for the evening


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

Shot this buck november 11th at 730am came in to tinks he was all swelled up like rut was in but the other two guys only saw lone does I don't think rut has kicked in yet


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Rut is on like donkey Kong in se oh. If your here and not seeing bucks.....MOVE. because the big boys are on there feet. Some are locked down some are just seeking. Get in the woods....its time.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Went out for an afternoon hunt. Saw a doe and triplets. Nothing else moving. I'm kind of at a loss, haven't seen any chasing this year, only 2 separate small bucks following.


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

picture didnt show up here is another try














the deer movement was really slow to almost non existant dont know whats going on with the deer


----------



## thartman06 (Jul 18, 2011)

This weather is NUTS! I have a great feeling about this week though and I hope the rut gets into full swing


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Just looked at the weather app on my phone and it's calling for rain and warm temps pretty much all this next week. Why can't it be snow instead? :angry:


----------



## whiter (Sep 27, 2008)

After not seeing a single deer fri. sat. and sun. I went back out this evening and finally saw deer. One doe blew by me 100 mph and right behind her was a little buck, They did a big circle in the field then back to the woods. Right at dark had a little six come trotting through the field with his nose stuck to the ground then way off in the distance seen a huge bodied deer couldnt make out what it was.


----------



## smudley (Jul 31, 2011)

its not looking good yet here in Se Ohio i seen and watched a few buck still together the only thing i have seen to think its just starting on Sunday morning i seen a little buck get run out of one of my food plots bye a bigger buck other then that they have all been hanging out together


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

The wind and warm weather sucks down here. Action still at night on cams by bigger bucks


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

same is going on everywhere it seems i say stay in the woods it will happen also looking like the rut will be going down come gun season


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..this TIME last year...94% of the standing CORN was picked....this year....34%.......

the gunners are going to have a FIELD DAY FELLAS............


http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/sports/2011/11/13/deer-harvest-numbers-dip.html





> Outdoors: Deer-harvest numbers dip
> Early bowhunt count extends downward slide
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

well it's definitely on in NW Ohio now!!! Saturday morning i had 4 does run through just before sunrise. At sunrise i hit the rattle antlers and grunt tube and about 5 minutes later i had a 6 pointer come charging in on the doe's trail. Ended up getting him to come within 15 yards and i made a textbook shot and he didn't go farther than 50 yards


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

It's really hard to say, the colder days have been better - but the wind and warmth lately is ruining any chances I have during the evenings (after work)

There is definitely activity, but I think the weather patterns will draw it out through gun season, which is both good and bad.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sooooo tired of this flipping wind!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

ArchersParadox said:


> ..this TIME last year...94% of the standing CORN was picked....this year....34%.......
> 
> the gunners are going to have a FIELD DAY FELLAS............
> 
> ...


*ODNR is so full of .Deer sightings down last year due to large acorn crop etc...YEAH RIGHT!!..Does he really think those trees are not are prime targets for hunting spots an set ups when there dropping nuts??.Am I crazy or Is he?*


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds like you.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I had hard rutting activity the 4th through the 8th. Haven't seen much at all since.


----------



## Smoke2014 (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres a web sit that give you a graph based on the moon and shows you the best days to hunt based on the moon phases. Looks like 11/23 - 11/26 are the best days in my area. Just found it so don't really know much about it. Copy and paste into your tool bar. You can change the zip codes to get information about your area. Tried to paste the chart in but would not work.

http://www.usprimetimes.com/30day.html


Going out in about 10 minutes and have seen little to no activity. This wind is killing me and really tired of sitting in a tree listening to it but oh well better than being at work. The youth season is this weekend in Ohio so hoping to bag something before the guns start going off.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Same here... The 4th-8th (Mahoning-Columbiana Co.) were nuts on our farm. Saw a lot of small bucks chasing does, and only 1 shooter (evening of 8th). SInce then, Nothing, maybe a doe or two. Some corn is up, some is coming down. However I agree w/ two things stated on here; 1) I believe majority of rut is past 2) THe gun hunters are going to have a good year for big bucks as the corn should be down by the 28th.


----------



## Dana H. (Sep 18, 2011)

I hunted in Noble county all of last week. I saw a 6point buck and 3 does. Many days I saw nothing at all. I think the deer have gone nocturnal, as the corn I put out was gone in the morning. Hoping for some daytime action...


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Dana H. said:


> I hunted in Noble county all of last week. I saw a 6point buck and 3 does. Many days I saw nothing at all. I think the deer have gone nocturnal, as the corn I put out was gone in the morning. Hoping for some daytime action...


I was in Noble county also last week. It took me a couple of days to find the deer but once I did I had very good action. Friday AM grunted in 2 bucks, friday evening had 3 small bucks feed by me and Saturday at 11:15 rattled in and killed a 135" 9pt.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Had a guy tell me he saw a group of deer yesterday on a neighboring property. A few small bucks, and a few does, all just milling around. Sounds to me like the rut has long passed in Central Ohio.


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

My brother says he's been seeing big buck movement in Meigs county. Most little ones are chasing. I've been bow and gun hunting in the Missouri Ozarks and we are having the same problems warm and windy. I haven't seen any rut signs out here since the first of nov. I think the cold front moving in the buckeye state will get those dudes on there feet. Wednesday thru Saturday will be the days to be in the woods.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *ODNR is so full of .Deer sightings down last year due to large acorn crop etc...YEAH RIGHT!!..Does he really think those trees are not are prime targets for hunting spots an set ups when there dropping nuts??.Am I crazy or Is he?*


It's you. He's 100% correct.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a monster in yesterday trailing a doe.I could not get a clean shot on him.Two small bucks came in just after on their trail.Never saw a deer after 8 am untill dark.Iaw very little movement this weekend hunting from dawn untill dark.A young 10 and a mid 120's 8 that came in mid day.Not a single deer this morning in the pouring rain.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree deer sightings are down. I'll tell you what's not down where I hunt. Coyote sightings are up everywhere I hunt. Four years ago I saw maybe one or two all season. Hunting buddy and I went out last thurs for a late afternoon hunt, were in woods maybe three hours. He saw more coyotes than deer, trotting by just out of bow range like a Westminister dog show. I razzed him for not putting a couple down, but after he told me where they were crossing it was about 60 to 65 yards slightly uphill. I can't blame him. A broad head tipped arrow all decked out is about 15 bucks nowadays.


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont know if the rut has even hit yet i personally think its going to be a late rut! Back in 2009 i was hunting the farm im hunting now and i had bucks chasing does all thanksgiving week and i saw an absolute monster the day before gun season so i think its going to be about the same this yr especially with the new moon next week. I love hunting the new moon


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

Your right, its not full Rut yet its the weather we need more cold days the does will drop into full estrus then,,Im still seeing bucks running together which is another sign its defiantly a slow start for Delaware county I just say hunters stayed focused, be safe and enjoy the great outdoors


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *ODNR is so full of .Deer sightings down last year due to large acorn crop etc...YEAH RIGHT!!..Does he really think those trees are not are prime targets for hunting spots an set ups when there dropping nuts??.Am I crazy or Is he?*


but when there are acorns EVERYWHERE, how are you to be sure they're gonna come to your tree? 

we saw less deer last year, but w/ the corn off around here, we're seeing then numbers again.


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

Had a 130" 10 at 26yds this morning only problem is he saw me as soon as I saw him. Movements slow right now. Hopfully its pics up soon


Sent from my BlackBerry 8530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything going on around champaigne county or anyone hunt in or around area.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I woke up this morning and it was pouring down rain, so I decided to sleep in.....then when I woke back up the rain had stopped competely.......I should of went out anyways, sat in the rain yesterday.

The question is wheres all the does havent seen any in a couple days......lockdown maybe?

Cold front moving in today....hopefully we all see some good movement the next few days.





Tim


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im about to head to Clinton county now to hunt, sweetittle honey hole that has never failed me in deer sightings, haven't been there all year.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im about to head to Clinton county now to hunt, sweet little honey hole that has never failed me in deer sightings, haven't been there all year.


----------



## Deerslayer99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it me or have there been way more gunshots heard in the early morning and late evening. I believe some may be turkey hunters but most do not shoot 3 times at a turkey. I think with the new check in system there are several just gun hunting all of the time. I hear shooting every time I am in my stand no matter where I hunt. To add to this I witnessed 2 guys running around a field edge with slug guns while driving a mule and my buddy heard the one say "if we get one up be ready to hear me shooting" Any opinions?


----------



## Deerslayer99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Following my wife home last night around 8pm and she came oh so close to hitting a giant. From the quick look I got he was easily A 170" deer. Too bad I cannot hunt in that area because a hunting club has all the land posted.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Deerslayer99 said:


> Is it me or have there been way more gunshots heard in the early morning and late evening. I believe some may be turkey hunters but most do not shoot 3 times at a turkey. I think with the new check in system there are several just gun hunting all of the time. I hear shooting every time I am in my stand no matter where I hunt. To add to this I witnessed 2 guys running around a field edge with slug guns while driving a mule and my buddy heard the one say "if we get one up be ready to hear me shooting" Any opinions?


My opinion is "losers"! Too lazy to get out there and do it the right way!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

No Doubt Deerslayer. I hunt in SE Knox county and it sounds like a dam firing range all day long(especially morning and evening). It is definately not from turkey hunters or people just shooting for fun, because I have personally had a run in with someone in a stand with a gun in their lap during bow season. Hard to confront him when all I'm packing at the time is a bow.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Also a reminder to anyone going out this weekend, it's youth gun season don't forget your orange.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

High temps, FULL MOON....anybody care to venture a guess as to when all of the action is taking place? The rut doesn't change much year to year, and for the most part it's winding down. I saw most of the action from Halloween to Nov. 10th-same as every year.

Rght now I'm out in IL and there is NOTHING moving. Lockdown/recovery is in full effect it seems. Combined with the nearly full moon it makes for some boring sits!


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

I hunt seneca county. I have been seeing alot of doe in early morning and late evening still. I have only seen one shooter buck (last week). I have however seen alot of small young bucks. I have seen absolutly no chasing at all up here. And, the young guys are still walking around together. I have been sitting in a spot right off a corn field (still up). that runs right into the woods...and every night i see the same group of doe. I have been waiting to see a buck with them, but not yet. If i dont see one soon, im going to harvest one of these doe, but once i give my self up, i doubt they will be back. There is sooooo much corn up around me. It is literally as far as i can see from my climber in some spots. I hate to say it, but one hit wonder gun hunters are going to take some amazing bucks when they start pushing corn fields. . . .


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

Deerslayer99 said:


> Is it me or have there been way more gunshots heard in the early morning and late evening. I believe some may be turkey hunters but most do not shoot 3 times at a turkey. I think with the new check in system there are several just gun hunting all of the time. I hear shooting every time I am in my stand no matter where I hunt. To add to this I witnessed 2 guys running around a field edge with slug guns while driving a mule and my buddy heard the one say "if we get one up be ready to hear me shooting" Any opinions?


i agree I've heard an awful lot of gunfire for this time of year, i also wonder with this new check system how many bucks will be tagged in as "button bucks", makes it a lot easier to lie, but i guess if you gonna do it illegally you'll find a way with any system


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

I still see chasing everyday after 9:30 but the bucks are usually 3.5 year old and less. I'm thinking there is going to be good activity until gun season with a good chance of getting a stud from 10-2 with some estrous scent. I cant believe no one else is still seeing chasing other than a few because this was out in the middle of a cut bean field with a 90" year old following a 110" chasing a doe.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

matt6506 said:


> i agree I've heard an awful lot of gunfire for this time of year, i also wonder with this new check system how many bucks will be tagged in as "button bucks", makes it a lot easier to lie, but i guess if you gonna do it illegally you'll find a way with any system


I think it's still way to easy to poach... what was to stop people from recovering their deer after dark or hiding it in their truck bed and not checking it in in previous years


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Had a 140ish 8pt come in this morning about 9:30 then a spike at 10:40. I hunted from 9 until 1 today. The 8 got to about 40 yards but I wasn't taking that shot with the wind and rain pounding down like it was. Moved the stand a little closer to where I think they're running before I left and going back in the morning to fill my buck tag.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw a nice 140+ 8 point in central ohio today just standing in a field eating. The rut around me has been very strange. On Nov. 5 had a bruiser chase a doe all over the field. On the 7th had 2 does right under me and a nice buck walked right by with out even acknowledging them. This past weekend, hardly any movement what so ever.....I'm hoping with this temperature drop it will kick it in full force, maybe with the youth season coming in that will push some of the deer around and make them uncomfortable.


----------



## Deerslayer99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hunting Highland county this weekend again. All I have seen are small bucks just feeding mostly. Hope it is better Friday because that is the soonest I can get out. Deer in my back field every evening so if I need a doe I will just hunt at the house. Live in Ross county and have nowhere to hunt at all but my 6 acres!


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

I hunt solely highland county and so far I've only seen five shooters.. hat a p&y sneak up behind at 12:45 and by the time I got my bow he was walking away. Tried grunting and he could care less. Had a small 6 chasing a doe all over a small set of woods last night. There is about 200 acres of corn standing to the west so I'm sure most of the action is happening over there at night most likely.


----------



## 89cent (Nov 12, 2010)

Rattled in this 132" at 9:45 Sunday in western Ohio, and arrowed this 116" SW PA buck saturday chasing a doe. Lots of rutting activity early in the morning while the temperature was cool


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw a 120"ish 8pt Friday by himself and could have smoked him at 15 yds. Also saw a group of does with no followers or harassers. I am hoping and praying that between now and gun season things will be good. The moon phase is going to be good and temps look cool through 11/27. Got some time off and will be hitting it hard. Good luck to all!


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Are alot of you anti-gun hunting? I never got a good buck with a gun but I try.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the rut activity will be good until gun season. Hunted Harrision county this past weekend. Saw some good bucks on there feet, including 140 inch 8pt at 2:30 Saturday afternoon just feeding.Also sawa little bit of chasing by 2 120 inch bucks on Sunday in the windy and warm temps. The thing that confuses me is that the little bucks are not going nuts like 1.5 year olds should be.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

My brother seen a booner out in a cut field at 4pm today in Preble county Out in the open. Can someone say rut 
I checked my camera today and I started getting my shooters back on film!!


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

shut out this evening, not much going on........come on cold front


----------



## Moncity1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Huntn south east Ohio saw 7 bucks this eve all trailn a hot doe.. No shooters biggest one probably 120... But I do believe the shooters are on the move and the next few days are Going to be awesome..... Buddy saw 5 bucks ton.. And one shooter...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Friday it is supposed to be cold, partly cloudy, no rain, and the winds aren't supposed to be category 5 lol.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

In Lorain County had a decent buck running a doe. This spot is usually packed with does. Only one doe tonight.


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Advice please*

So a farmer recently got pics of a 10 & 14 point on his trail cam 300 yards from my stand. My stand is in the middle of a pretty nasty rub line that no little boy made. can I get some advice on how I can get these boys to come my way?


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sit all day and wait. It is that time of the year the the big boys are roaming during the day


----------



## Akers2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Huntin in Hancock County.. had no luck last saturday sat in stand all day.. looking to get up and out early friday to catch the big one.. anyone seen activity in this area? conditions seem right this weekend


----------



## sgibler (Jan 1, 2009)

Are we required to wear hunter orange Saturday while bowhunting during youth season? Anyone?


----------



## newbietroller (Oct 13, 2004)

Gibs yes you must wear hunter orange


----------



## Akers2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeahh we do

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#hunter_orange


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Seen 2 does tonight nothing behind them, both were on.the edge of standing corn field. The standing corn is holding them hostage...this was in Clinton county


----------



## cjwiley25 (Nov 1, 2011)

z7master167 said:


> I dont know if the rut has even hit yet i personally think its going to be a late rut! Back in 2009 i was hunting the farm im hunting now and i had bucks chasing does all thanksgiving week and i saw an absolute monster the day before gun season so i think its going to be about the same this yr especially with the new moon next week. I love hunting the new moon


I agree. A lot of people are saying the rut is already past, Im just startin to see good sign on our farm. Last year on the 18th was the best day bar none. I feel it will be very similar this year. The weather and everything else places the bet on the 18th again.


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just got back from 10 days in southeast Ohio. I have been seeing bucks standing with does all the way back home. The wind was a killer but saw over 25 bucks most of which were small with only one buck I would call a shooter (He was definitely cruising yesterday in the middle of the day). I believe a lot of the rut activity is happening at night especially since the wind would die and there was a full moon. Right a dark you could hear grunting and chasing but not a "crash and burn" rut I was hoping for during the day. We didn't even see a lot of deer while driving to our property until Sunday night. We had about another 20 hunters around us and everyone was seeing the same. I believe its on now and wish I had gone a little later. I think the guys in the woods this week will be seeing alot of rutting activity especially if the weather gets colder and no wind. Good luck to all. I choked on my shooter - Nikon arc said to shoot 25.5 yards and it was more like 35 yards. No hard feelings though cuz all I wanted was a chance and got one.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> but when there are acorns EVERYWHERE, how are you to be sure they're gonna come to your tree?
> 
> we saw less deer last year, but w/ the corn off around here, we're seeing then numbers again.


*Not say im right or your wrong.. I just see a trend and harvest numbers have dropped 2 years in a row..We will see what numbers they feed us after season...*


----------



## athensarcher (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Not say im right or your wrong.. I just see a trend and harvest numbers have dropped 2 years in a row..We will see what numbers they feed us after season...*


Just wanted to point out the fact that our best harvest year was accompanied by a very poor mast year! This year also seems to be a decent year for mast. When that happens, the deer are more spread out and move less to accomplish their feeding activity. Poor mast years generally cause increased deer movements and concentrations of deer near productive food sources. 

I have also had a poor year for sighting anything I would consider harvesting. I firmly believe the rut is just now getting rolling. The sign in many places I hunt has been light and sporadic. Within the past week, I have found a few more fresh and larger scrapes accompanied by large rubs that were non-existent earlier in the season when I would have expected them. I have never grunted so much in any hunting season with so little response as I have this year! Given the poor weather and other mysterious influences, do not give up hope! The sign has been improving around my areas and have also sighted a couple of bucks moving about with a little more gusto as of yesterday. The weekend of youth gun season shall be a good harvest for all, at least on Saturday, looking at the weather....hopefully! Good luck out there fellas!


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Akers2010 said:


> Huntin in Hancock County.. had no luck last saturday sat in stand all day.. looking to get up and out early friday to catch the big one.. anyone seen activity in this area? conditions seem right this weekend


I live in Hancock county as well. Hunted all day last Friday and didn't see a single thing until just before dark...a small 6 pt. It's been horrible this year...haven't seen much at all. They finally took the corn down on one side of the woods but still have a large field on the East side. Hoping to get out tomorrow, this weekend and then off next week. I have a place in Wood county to hunt too so might try it up there. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

same here. All local farms have been covered up in corn and has just killed the spottings and deer movement. Horrible year at this point. Maybe next 7 days will change all that


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

In the stand now, its pouring down rain....no movement so far.




Tim


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

I live clos to hancock....(i work there). I hunt in seneca county. In all honesty, i have seen things pick up the last couple of nights. I too was sitting all day during the weekends and not seeing much at all. But i have been going out every night this week so far (4pm - dark). I have seen more than 40 doe in the last 3 nights, and a few small bucks. Walking through a cut bean field last night (beside small corn field) i had a deer (too dark to tell what it was) walk out of corn in front of me roughly 40 yards. I could just barely make it out. It stopped when it seen me, (i figure trying to make out what i was as well)...so i pulled out my grunt fast and hit it really hard. Instantly started right at me....no joke. It came within 15 yards of me (then i could tell it was a very mature buck)....not wanting to be mauled (had doe urine on me..lol). i turned on my head lamp....he then took off. The moral is this was at roughly 6:00pm last night, just after dark....and he was out prowling. The older boys are starting to move earlier. This new moon should change their running habbits (from what i have seen the last 3 days). But, slugs will start flying this weekend for youth season....if you can....every day before saturday i would suggest. 
Happy hunting


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

go get em Tim


----------



## stranger2u_19 (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah good luck tim the rain pushed me ot of the woods early this morning nothing but tree rats out next few days should improve with this cold front moving in weatherbug said chance of flurries


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

9:30am and I'm driving in Clinton county and I see a giant buck in a cut bean field with a doe!!
And it's raining. And I flipping didn't hunt today because its raining too


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

9:30am and I'm driving in Clinton county and I see a giant buck in a cut bean field with a doe!!
And it's raining.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hunted this morn in Hancock County. Finally saw some rutting activity. Had about a 100" 8 pt chasing a doe around in circles in the middle of a field. Had a second doe jump from the woodlot i was in and not 2 seconds later a small basket rack was on her tail chasing her around. This is the first activity i have seen yet this year. Hopefully i can start to see the older deer on their feet during the day.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

matt6506 said:


> i agree I've heard an awful lot of gunfire for this time of year, i also wonder with this new check system how many bucks will be tagged in as "button bucks", makes it a lot easier to lie, but i guess if you gonna do it illegally you'll find a way with any system


could be folks sighting in for gun season and youth season. i heard a bunch of shots last night too.


----------



## Akers2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Its great to hear from you guys in Hancock County, im out by Van Buren and hope to get in the stand by 6am on friday. Looks like a late rut and a cold front should bring us some luck this weekend..hopefully before the youth get them all spooked up.


----------



## stranger2u_19 (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah i havnt seen much rut activity but ive heard a few grunts here and there


----------



## tp turbo (Nov 22, 2010)

You guys in or around Hancock Co. have the same sightings that I have been seeing here in Putnam Co. Had alot of corn all around me and the farmers finally got the corn off this past weekend. Have seen no rut activity, no chasing . Yesterday I had a 115" 8 pt. come by and decided to take him before this weekend. That was the best buck I seen from the stand this year and I have been hunting everyday since Nov. 4th I think the best is still yet to come but my area gets gun hunted hard and I figured the chances of seeing this buck again after this weekend would be pretty slim so I decided to take him. Some of the guys say the rut is over but from what I have been seeing in our area, the rut has not started yet and the best is still yet to come. Hang in there guys, there are definitely some big boys over in and arond Hancock Co.


----------



## Deerslayer99 (Oct 25, 2011)

AmishArcher said:


> could be folks sighting in for gun season and youth season. i heard a bunch of shots last night too.


Maybe people sighting in now but not at 7 in the morning just before daylight. I hope that is the case but I think we have quite a few more poachers this year.


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its raining here in Scioto County im trying to decide if i want to go hunting or not


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its raining here in Scioto County im trying to decide if i want to go hunting or not


----------



## Cincy Slinger (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw several small bucks crusing last night. This morning rain & saw nothing. Going back out this afternoon for a little bit. The weather this year is starting to take its toll. Hunted 14 straight days in rain, wind, extreme warmth, etc. Need....to.....get.....it....done......soon!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I made it 4 1/2 hours in the pouring rain this morning.One small doe at daylight.No one I talk to has seen a buck since Sunday in my area.Drying out and heading back out in the rain untill dark.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

In Adams county walking into stand at 1:15 pm I jumped a big buck and a doe bedded together!


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

Leaving work here in 6 minutes....straight to the woods in seneca county. Actually been a good week during the evenings. A group is getting closer and closer to me every night. bunch of doe....but oh well....they look the same in the freezer! i already got by 160 " buck last year...so i wont be selfish.


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

160" last year....nov. 7th...25mph winds...and 58 degrees.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

The rain pushed me out the woods around 9:00.....but did find 3 fresh rubs on my way out....

Here's a picture of one of the rubs..



Tim


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

mmm


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Clermont county
Been out every weekend the last 3 weeks and passed on 4 or 5 small bucks less than 100"...Have had 3 bigger bucks 120-130" on camera one in the day time about a week ago and had an encounter with one a couple weeks ago on an evening sit...He held up at 60 yards thru heavy brush and then just walked away...The small bucks had no interrest in the grunt or rattling.
Going to give the area a rest until the 22nd...Hopefully youth gun won't get them to jumpy...

GOOD LUCK this weekend guys


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Two does moving down tree line northside of property around 5:00. At 5:30 saw two bucks following eachother at east side of property.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw 14 deer in Adams county! Right when the rain stopped at 2:45pm a 3yr old buck walks into bean field to my blind! Non stop action till dark! 
Didn't see a shooter though.


----------



## Smoke2014 (Nov 11, 2011)

I decided to go out a little later this morning (7:30 ish) and jump two off my watermelon and corn pile. I have been out everyday for 8 days and have not seen one deer come to that food and today their there. Seen a basket around 11:30 and nothing else. Still scrapping and rubbing found new ones again today and still scrapping the old ones about every three days.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

It's on and firing now. I felt like I waited for the rut to get here and now the action is finally here for a few days in a row and the bucks keeping rolling out. Sizes all over the place. Seeing over 5 bucks a day but I'm holding out for only one I'm after and will go tagless for him. All I got to say is get to a doe bedding area before 3:30 and be ready.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw two bucks this afternoon, a small one that came in around 4:30, and a large 10 that I've got some history with, he showed up around 5:00pm. Little fella came through my shooting lane, but big boy stayed out at 80-90 yards in some thicker stuff. He acted like he was watching does or other deer, but I never saw them. Going back to the same tree in the morning, my last hunt before taking my boy out this weekend for youth season.


----------



## dustinryan (Nov 15, 2011)

where I hunt been seeing bucks chasing for three weeks now. Only non mature bucks by the dozen don't know what's going on with the big boys. Activity seems to be down this year. Seems like the big boys know when legal time is.lol. They only present themselves when you won't shoot them


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

AmishArcher said:


> could be folks sighting in for gun season and youth season. i heard a bunch of shots last night too.


i've heard alot of just single shots in opposite directions, not often either maybe one or two an evening and even one yesterday morning at daylight, a couple sounded like shotguns, but the one yesterday morning was defiantly a higher caliber rifle. i know a farmer just north of me found 2 deer in his pasture field separate days with the heads cut off, it just sucks for someone to put a whole year or years into killing one specific buck and it ends up being killed that way......makes me sick


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

matt6506 said:


> i've heard alot of just single shots in opposite directions, not often either maybe one or two an evening and even one yesterday morning at daylight, a couple sounded like shotguns, but the one yesterday morning was defiantly a higher caliber rifle. i know a farmer just north of me found 2 deer in his pasture field separate days with the heads cut off, it just sucks for someone to put a whole year or years into killing one specific buck and it ends up being killed that way......makes me sick



There is a carcase at the end of my parents road with the head cut off and back straps taken.. Odd thing is that is was skinned and gutted and I couldnt find a wound on the deer anywhere.. Not sure what happened but its very odd to me.. I thought the whole point of the new check in was so the wardens would have more time in the field but from what I can tell and have seen they are out no more than usual..


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

by the way I hunt Highland county and Havent seen much rutting going on the last few days.. I had the 10 I've been after come through the woods into the corn today at 4 but he was alone and didnt seem to be in a hurry.. By the way I grunted to him and he turned and trotted the other way so I'm curious if hes call shy or just not in the mood?? I've always had good luck with grunting bucks in until this one its the second time hes done this so I'm not going to be calling much more..


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

My buddy hunted in the rain this morning in Harrison Count just a button buck. When he was leaving he spotted a 140 inch 8 pt and 120 inch 7 bedded with a doe. Tried to stock, got with in 30 yards with no shot. tried to wait them out but they spooked


----------



## dustinryan (Nov 15, 2011)

if you see a poacher you should be allowed to shoot him.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Saw a decent buck bedded with a doe, in a cut corn field at 4:00 today, off 35, by Washington CH.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

OhioBigBuck said:


> There is a carcase at the end of my parents road with the head cut off and back straps taken.. Odd thing is that is was skinned and gutted and I couldnt find a wound on the deer anywhere.. Not sure what happened but its very odd to me.. I thought the whole point of the new check in was so the wardens would have more time in the field but from what I can tell and have seen they are out no more than usual..


With the high temps, it wouldn't surprise me if A LOT of deer have hung too long and went bad....could have been the case there. I'd be scared to death to take my deer to a processor, almost guaranteed to get some nasty meat mixed in your ground burger this year....


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

matt6506 said:


> i've heard alot of just single shots in opposite directions, not often either maybe one or two an evening and even one yesterday morning at daylight, a couple sounded like shotguns, but the one yesterday morning was defiantly a higher caliber rifle. i know a farmer just north of me found 2 deer in his pasture field separate days with the heads cut off, it just sucks for someone to put a whole year or years into killing one specific buck and it ends up being killed that way......makes me sick


Rabbit season opened, I know that was the source of many a gunshot here lately. That, and youth and gun hunters sighting in. Something my son and I will be doing tomorrow actually....


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Well at 0700 I'll be off duty and have a couple more days to hunt. Hope things get to rollin today. Last weekend was the best so far and then the crazy weather hit plus I didn't have much time to hunt anyways. I'll be in to woods as much as possible the next couple days.


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

just a couple days before youth sitting in my stand here in Delaware county lookn to get the the big one today still not alot of activity moven in the dark good luck to all


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

dustinryan said:


> if you see a poacher you should be allowed to shoot him.


yes


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Just seen 2 small bucks and a buck fawn.




Tim


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have hunted a private piece of land I have in hocking county 3 times this year with no success. Have a few decent bucks on camera but nothing like the 2 giants I seen last year. Found a couple decent scrape lines and rubs but nothing on chasing, fighting or on camera worth taking. Also the amount of mature doe have not been there. Last year it was take your pick. Looking to head down this weekend or next. Anyone seeing any activity down there?


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

Saw a giant crusing the rainy Wed am in licking, but didnt' care about grunts. Saw a solid 150 in deleware 4pm cruising through a guys yard,,, going to ask permission in a little bit


----------



## fryguy519 (Mar 6, 2010)

dustinryan said:


> if you see a poacher you should be allowed to shoot him.


I agree 100%! Two things that make me want to get seriously violent, a theif, and a poacher.


----------



## Harleyobsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got off work checkin board then headed to Rushville to sit the rest of the day will update later good luck all...


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

In Adams county Lockdown!!


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Buckeye ATers! Here it is Nov 17th, and I just came in from my woods after the best sit all season. I am retired and hunt a LOT, as my closest treestand is about 300 yards from my garage. I did not get into the tree until 0745, but it was nonstop action until it tapered off at about 0945. Only one high wide and handsome mature buck, and he was at about 80 yards. But at least four small bucks chasing and so many does running thru the woods I quit counting. Since there are still thousands of acres of standing corn still around me, I did not expect to see this kind of action. The 32 deg temps and calmer winds made a great morning. I'll be back out there this evening with my best girl - Redi Doe Decoy.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Heading out tomorrow to see whats going on at my spot in Trumbull. I haven't been there in over a week and last time I was there the corn was up.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Check the cam on my way out this morning and got a picture of a giant at 4:53am this morning....look like a 7x5 4-5 yr old buck....he gave me a good picture on my homebrew....

The trail cam is like 20yds from the stand.



Tim


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have not seen a buck since Sunday.I saw one doe at dawn and nothing untill 4:10 when two fawns showed up.I saw 6 round heads yesterday in the rain all but one was a fawn.No bucks.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

410gage said:


> Buckeye ATers! Here it is Nov 17th, and I just came in from my woods after the best sit all season. I am retired and hunt a LOT, as my closest treestand is about 300 yards from my garage. I did not get into the tree until 0745, but it was nonstop action until it tapered off at about 0945. Only one high wide and handsome mature buck, and he was at about 80 yards. But at least four small bucks chasing and so many does running thru the woods I quit counting. Since there are still thousands of acres of standing corn still around me, I did not expect to see this kind of action. The 32 deg temps and calmer winds made a great morning. I'll be back out there this evening with my best girl - Redi Doe Decoy.


What Co are you hunting?


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

tim1676 said:


> What Co are you hunting?


Southern Auglaize


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

410gage said:


> Southern Auglaize


Hey 410gage,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading to Hocking Co. in half an hour as soon as my little girl gets picked up. Having high hopes. Saw four deer last night on way home from work. Haven't seen one the entire fall. After seeing them running last night and hearing good things about this morning I'm ready to get after it.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Big boys locked down here in se oh. Lots of young bucks still running. Gotta get them in between now.


----------



## GoodInRoss (Nov 8, 2011)

I hunted in Ross last Fri-Tues and saw a couple small bucks chasing does. Saw 2 different shooters on Friday and Saturday between noon and 1. Each buck was about 70 yards away and would not respond to any call. Trail cams caught the big boys trailing does at night 12-14th.
I hunted Greene last night and had 3 bucks chasing a doe about 100 yards away. The second buck was easily 150-160 ten ptr. Later on, 7 deer came out and fed in the cut corn, one being a buck that was pushing a doe around and back into the woods. Overall, it's been a very strange year so far...


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Went out this morning to the same spot I was in last night, and saw the same 2 bucks, along with 2 does. The small buck came through at 7:35am, cutting in behind me. About 10 minutes later I hear some deer running behind me near the last spot I saw him, and here comes the large 10 hot on the tail of a doe. They got within 50 yards, and she turned and took him back the direction they came. It was a pretty reckless chase, he only had one thing on his mind. The last deer I saw was a small doe about an hour later. I stayed until 11:30 or so and now I'm at work...

This was on the Morrow/Know county line.


----------



## damutha (Oct 15, 2009)

Had 8 does 5 yrds from my stand last night for about 20 minutes. Hoped the monster I saw on sunday would have caught a whiff and come in, he must be playing somwhere else. Should have shot a doe to get some meat in the freezer....hindsight 20/20.


----------



## Gregs3187 (Nov 17, 2011)

In the stand in Trumbull co. Not much activity in the last week rattled a small 8pt in last night before that didn't see a deer for 3 days no rut activity here bucks still runnin together all the corn around me is still up. Going to Harrison co Monday then se Ohio the following mon for shotgun good luck all


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Didn't see a thing today. Was in one of those magical spots you wait all year to hunt... and didn't see a thing. I can't buy a deer this year, its brutal.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

i hunt Adams and have been out couple evenings since i shot my big 8 sat evening. i think a lot of Bucks are on lockdown here but ive still seen some good rutting activity. ill be out this weekend trying to fill a doe tag or 2 and to keep an eye out for shooters for my buddy. good luck all


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I whiffed again tonight. Not a single deer from 3:30 - 5:45. Had good wind. That is now 3 in a row and 4/5. Trailcams are showing a little bit of activity at night, but not as much as I would expect given how few deer I have seen during the day.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..shot a doe this evening....video to follow!!


----------



## kingjayd (Nov 15, 2009)

Well had the oppurtunity I have waited for all season and blew it. He came in at 5 and did not seem like he was searching for a doe. He was by himself with nose up thought he was 40 yards and shot over him ughhh!!! He did not spook though and had another shot at 45 yards and hit a limb and he still did not take off. He just moseyed on like it was the wind. I have seen this buck two times before and did not have a shot til tonight. Well hopefully I see him one more time. But he did not act like he was rutting in anyway. Maybe this weekend he will be back and I will take a 35 yd shot and make the hit. I cant tell ya what I did wrong or if he jumped the string a lil bit idk but at least it was a clean miss and he is still there somewhere.


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go to the drug store tomorrow and buy some Dramamine so I don't get sick while riding high in the wind. This weather is flippin horrible!! I was out for all but an hour today and saw 2 doe as soon as it hit shooting light. At 7:30 or so I grunted in a small 4 point with a 6 point following about a 100 yards behind him. Then the wind started gusting and literally stopped all movement for the rest of the day. I didn't see another deer until I was getting out of the stand at dark and it was too far away to tell what it was.

This is by far.....without a single doubt.......the worst bow season I've ever experienced.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Didn't see anything the last two times I went out.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

ArchersParadox said:


> ..shot a doe this evening....video to follow!!



as promised!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw 12 deer tonight. I had 8 fawns at my corn pile!! And only one doe! 
Lockdown.


----------



## Gregs3187 (Nov 17, 2011)

Trumbull co seen one small 8pt about 4:45 just moseying around feeding non responsive to any calls and on my way out seen one doe in the clover field was really windy


----------



## dustinryan (Nov 15, 2011)

some say the does estrous at the first full mon after the atumn equinox. Some say it depends on when the cold fronts srart movin heavy. Just dont know what to believe in anymore.lol.Well the first full moon has passed and the cold front just moved in hope this weekend sparks some big buck sightings and killing.


----------



## Rchoyt (Oct 21, 2011)

Warren County Ohio. Went out before work this morning. Sat for less than an hour. Just after daybreak all hell broke loose. 4 bucks chasing one doe hard. Hunted last hour this evening. Saw a 160 class shooter at 5:15. Needed him to take a few more steps but never happen. 5:30 had a monster run a doe past me full speed. Grunting and growling the whole way. Saw two more before dark. I believe both button bucks. Best movement I've seen all year


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

This is by far.....without a single doubt.......the worst bow season I've ever experienced.[/QUOTE]

I'm right there with ya!


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

BassinBowhunter said:


> This is by far.....without a single doubt.......the worst bow season I've ever experienced.


I'm right there with ya![/QUOTE]
X3 it sucks


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Warm weather. Full moon. Wind. Wind. Wind. I am so sick of the #$!%*&% WIND! 

One thing that is a factor that I haven't seen mentioned is browse. With the warmer weather, there is so much browse to be had. If you look around, there is a ton of green in the woods for this time of year.
One look at my wife's garden revealed new sweet peas sprouting up. It's not spring, but the plants sure are acting like it is. The deer are taking full advantage of all the new succulent buds sprouting up everywhere.
They know the crop fields will be there in the winter, but this browse will not be and they are taking full advantage of it. This means less deer being seen in the fields and less deer sightings all together 
because they just don't have to travel that far for food right now.

Nice cold morning tomorrow to look forward too with rising pressure and on the backside of the full moon. If the deer aren't on their feet tomorrow then I don't know what it's going to take. It's been frustrating.

Good luck everyone!

-NSTRUT


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think my area has been on lockdown for a week. I started seeing chasing alot earlier than most of you Oct 28. Haven't seen a mature deer forever. Plenty of fawns. Only good I have to say for this season is I got a doe and don't have to eat the $15 tag and I have picked up some promising property for any year that's not as screwed up as this one.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive been out 5x now on our farm, and have not seen a buck since Nov. 8th. Only two does (one @ a time), in 5 outtings. Horrible.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

I forgot to add that response to calling has been almost non-existent. Don't remember a year that my doe can hasn't got me some excitement.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Just dropped my wife off at work and on my way home I saw a Nice buck walking and a doe following him. I plan on going out but not real thrilled about this wind we are supposed to get. I'm with everybody else that's tired of this wind, every time I've been out but a couple times the wind has been crazy.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

The rut has been wide open, full chase for the past 5 days


----------



## Smoke2014 (Nov 11, 2011)

matt6506 said:


> i agree I've heard an awful lot of gunfire for this time of year, i also wonder with this new check system how many bucks will be tagged in as "button bucks", makes it a lot easier to lie, but i guess if you gonna do it illegally you'll find a way with any system



I really don't think ODNR really cares. If you look at the increase of tags over the years you can up to 6 deer in a single year. Does anyone remember the old gun season rules when it was buck or doe the first two days and then went to buck only the rest of the week?

With the new tagging system I can see people taking their smoke poles out this weekend and shooting a nice buck and taking them to the butcher and say they shot it with a bow.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

So far I've seen 2 does and a buck fawn.....thats it.




Tim


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

went into a small farm I have not hunted this year surrounded by corn. I busted 2 bucks and seen 3 more.. WInds was 30mph at least so tonight looks good. cant wait anymore.. just got to take change and bump deer cause corn is up but rut is rocking. ALL the scrapes were open and fresh all over the wood line.. surprised me..


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

I havn't been in the woods much being im tagged out but driving around anywhere from 7-10 i've seen some absolute giants nose down chasing like crazy, i dont think there on lockdown here in ashland county, right place right time!


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

on the move here in Delaware the cold makes the whole difference the big ones im seeing are on the land you cant hunt and they are staying in the small patch wood lines waiting for the does to come to them food source right there they are not coming out for nothing i have count 8 different bucks and they all are keepers well good luck taking my boy out sat sun maybe he will get one of thos big ones good luck to all hunt safe enjoy the great outdoors


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

By no means a giant, but working two jobs had to take what gave me the oppurtunity, didn't do to much measuring, 17 1/2 inside, 21 1/2 in main beams... only 2 1/2 year old so im kickin myself... enormous body... also shot him off the ground


----------



## stranger2u_19 (Jul 25, 2011)

just got back in was hopeing that when this cold morning came in so would the deer nope seen a doe get spooked by the school bus though


----------



## fryguy519 (Mar 6, 2010)

saw one little buck this morning that bedded by the stand, that was it. Haven't seen a true shooter from the stand yet...gets frustrating. Got meat in the freezer from a couple does in october but i just cant buy a good buck. Been seeing deer almost every time out, just no good ones.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

After 5 days I had my booner back on camera last night at 7:30pm


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

This makes 2 ROUGH and TOUGH years in a row in Ohio doesnt it?


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

> By no means a giant, but working two jobs had to take what gave me the oppurtunity, didn't do to much measuring, 17 1/2 inside, 21 1/2 in main beams... only 2 1/2 year old so im kickin myself... enormous body... also shot him off the ground


I hear ya on the work deal!! You hunting private ground? I am also in Ashland, but have not seen much activity here. I mainly hunt in Millersburg, but with work, I have not been down there as much as I want!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Smoke2014 said:


> I really don't think ODNR really cares. If you look at the increase of tags over the years you can up to 6 deer in a single year. Does anyone remember the old gun season rules when it was buck or doe the first two days and then went to buck only the rest of the week?
> 
> With the new tagging system I can see people taking their smoke poles out this weekend and shooting a nice buck and taking them to the butcher and say they shot it with a bow.


Yeah I remember those good ol'days. I don't think the whole state got to feel that pain, need to cut out some of the doe tags. IMHO


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bretz... yes private ground in Loudonville, i have much bigger deer on cam but can't always be picky!


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Still quiet on my parents farm in Meigs county. Two days in a row on a honey hole and haven't seen a thing. I usually get all covered up in does. I think it's lockdown phase for sure in my neck of the woods. It's tough to drive out from Missouri for the second year in a row and eat another tag sandwich. Non resident tags aren't cheap.


----------



## Akers2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Out in the stand at 630-1 today and didnt see a single deer.. havent seen hardly anything in hancock county at all.. not sure whats going on.. hoping my trip to west virginia this coming week for rifle season will pay off


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Out this morning in Greene Co. Sat until about 9:00 when I started looking with my binoculars across the field and in the woods....Thaats when I realized some F*** stole (2) of my tree stands.

I hate F***ing thieves....Bull****


----------



## redghost9 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone having any luck in belmont county? All I saw in the last week are 5 doe and saw a half rack twice any suggestions for huntin the public.land


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

tim1676 said:


> Out this morning in Greene Co. Sat until about 9:00 when I started looking with my binoculars across the field and in the woods....Thaats when I realized some F*** stole (2) of my tree stands.
> 
> I hate F***ing thieves....Bull****


Losers prob never worked or they would know how bad it sux to work your @as off to have nice stuff. I got a week old cam and my wife's double stand stolen last year. P's u off


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Decided since I haven't been able to go very much this year I would jump on the opportunity to go out today. Couldn't figure out which tree to go up in (I only have 2 since I gained access to hunt right before season) so I went with my gut after I argued with it for a little bit. The corn was mostly cut so instead of sitting on the woodline I went in the woods about 80 yards. Wouldn't you know it about 9:50 I see a buck out in the corn field!!! I was like man I knew I should of sat out on the edge. I grunted a couple times and hit the bleat can a couple times and he came in on a string. Nice little 8 point and I smacked him good, he went 20 yards and started wobbling and went down right there. My first with a compound bow!!!!!!!


----------



## chris1309 (Nov 18, 2011)

*????*

I can only hunt on Fridays due to my schedule and Last Friday I was able to finally get out to Ashtabula for evening hunt and kicked up 1 buck and a doe bedding then called in a small 6 pt which literally walked within 5 feet from me sitting next to a tree, and loked like he wanted to kiss me. Went out this morning and was wishing for a great day in my stand, but that didnt happen. NOTHING! 1" of snow on the ground and the cold front didnt help out in Ashtabula. Hard to believe I lost sleep last night thinking today was going to be good. Maybe the rut is over...who knows!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

season isn't over.....but the rut is ....lock down now.....only yearlings out .....big does are laying low and not moving.....no buck movement in three days now.....so far my season was great for one week and sucked the rest......corn up the ying yang.....beans still in some fields.....woods are basically empty,and this friggin south wind all season is killing me.

ok i'm taking deep breaths.....aaauuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm

on the good side last week, was the best hunting in 47 yrs. roars/grunts/fights/tearing down trees/running like a pack of wild dogs all week....shot a 160 at dark (long story neighbor hood poacher i think found him that night)...saw at least 5 bucks a day, over the 140 mark,with several in the 170 class.on the avg. about 20 does per day....hunting with a real good hunting buddy....

this week it's all over ..no does ,no bucks....alls not lost ,i still have the squirrels and chickadees


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

yes i remember those days we need to send aletter to odnr for what ever good it dose


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

a little encouragement tonight, shooter chasing a doe after a solid week of not seeing a mature deer. Maybe I can still pull it off:thumbs_up


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

WeeGee I want to know exactly where you are hunting brother...140-170 class deer running all over the place....


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

QuietMan said:


> WeeGee I want to know exactly where you are hunting brother...140-170 class deer running all over the place....


logan co


----------



## Viper428 (Jun 17, 2011)

Van Wert, Paulding, and Mercer counties.....been slow. Couple 140s + on cam, but later at night. Still a boat load of corn and even some beans out...has everything jammed up. Spent a week in Muskingum Couny Nov 1- Nov 6th...The 1st wa smokin sweet! 9 different bucks 1st morning, biggest was 130 class. Hit a damn nickel size limb 6ft out and missed him. Several does that morning. Weds & Thurs sucked....mid to upper 60s in afternoon. Afternoon hunts sucked all week unless you were looking for a doe. Bucks were not moving after 11 - maybe noon.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

i was with weegee and seen the 170 class deer and heard the buck roars its no lie


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw 6 deer tonight. 1.5 yr buck, 2.5 yr buck, and a 3.5 yr buck. 
I think they are starting to break from the does. Finally!
I found a scrape refreshed today and found a brand new big rub!


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Driving home tonight to Mahoning/Columbiana Co from Columbus (back state routes), I counted roughly 20 deer out in the fields grazing (cut bean, cut corn)... didnt see one buck in any of them. Good news is that alot of the corn will be coming off, bad news= just in time for gun season


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Heading out tomorrow morning. There are 4 or 5 separate woods that surround the woods I hunt and I believe they all get pushed by gun hunters so I'm hoping something gets pushed my way. Buddy of mine saw a nice buck chasing a doe on Wednesday at the farm we hunt in Wood county so hopefully things are picking up. Off work until the 28th


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Hunter orange today and tomorrow to stay legal. Youth gun weekend.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...yesterday's morning hunt


click on 480p fire higher RES


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

In the stand now with the doe decoy out 20yds in front of me.....just heard 4 shots in a row.





Tim


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

This was more fun two weeks ago, when I was still seeing deer.


----------



## bshive (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw 27 deer last night in a picked corn field with only 2 bucks that were more interested in eating. Single mature does all over the field. Clermont county. I did grunt and roar in a nice shooter 8 from 600 yds but when got it close i saw he had broken 8 inches off his main beam so i passed.... Great night deer poured in the field at 4pm


----------



## lutzweiser (Dec 10, 2010)

*Chasing*

Sitting on my porch Tuesday and a doe ran through the woods infront of my house being chased by a 6 point. Than hear some grunting and snorting and here comes a nice 8 chasing a scruby half rack. Not sure if he was trying to give it to the half rack but it sure seemed that way. They all ran right under my stand were i shot the 10 point last Saturday. 10 Minutes later all of them circled around and ran throught the back yard. So looks like it might be heating up here in Columbiana County. This was inside Lake Tomahawk, no hunting allowed i think these deer feel safe inside the lake because you are not able to hunt on lake property. Had tracks 10 feet from my basement door the other morning. 

I was having the same problem everyone else is having. All the corn is still up around my stands. Saw a nice 8 one night walk out of corn, check 3 or 4 scrapes and right back into the corn. 

But i shot this guy 85 yards from my front door (not on lake property). Not chasing, just cruising. Taxidermist said he aged him at 3 1/2 and had a 19 1/2 inside spread and measured 145 2/8. I would have loved to let him walk and give him 1 or 2 more years but i know no one else in the area would do the same. 2 more years and he would be a giant.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

This morning it's youth season so I'm in stand with my 11 year old daughter who wanted to use the knight 50 cal muzzle loader. This morning here in Ashtrays Ohio looking good so far we seen 1 **** and at least 20 Turkey


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

ohiobullseye said:


> This morning it's youth season so I'm in stand with my 11 year old daughter who wanted to use the knight 50 cal muzzle loader. This morning here in Ashtrays Ohio looking good so far we seen 1 **** and at least 20 Turkey


Good luck!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Seen 2 bucks last night around 4:30. A scrub buck and a 140's. The 140, during broad day light, was lock downed with a hot doe and would not leave her. The crazy part... in the back yard of my neighbor, who has 2 horses and a barking dog. The best part was watching him run off the little buck. But even better, he just bed down about 50 yards from the dog while the doe fed. The dog was tied up. This is in Meigs county and I am afraid the bigger ones are locking down. This is twice I have seen this behavior from the bigger bucks.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

ZERO this morning... Nuttn


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

My 12 yr old daughter killed her first deer this morning! Doe.


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats to you both, Brent!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

GeeQ said:


> Congrats to you both, Brent!


Thanks!
Makes my whole season even though I haven't killed a buck! I was so excited for her!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Got shut out last night. Hunted a different farm this morning. Shut out again. I'm not sure I've ever gone two sits on these farms w/out seeing a single deer.

Going to go pop in a Drury DVD so I can remember what a deer looks like. This way if I ever see one again I'll know what it is.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Spent the morning in a blind with 9 yr old grandson and a muzzleloader. We only saw one deer, but it was a nice buck cruising at 0930 @ 90+ yards. We will be back out there this evening.


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Didn't see a deer again this morning. After the hunt I went back to my truck and glass a thick brushy bottom and a corn field. Saw a doe in the cornfield so I thought to myself I would if she is paired with a buck. I walked the thick brush and jumped a nice 130 and a one rack buck with no does. Also jumped 4 does out of the cornfield and two bobcats. I was more impressed with the bobcats since there isn't many in SE Ohio. 

My conclusion for this year is most of the chasing has already happened and happened under the full moon. How ever I still think there is a good chance to catch one on his feet with the bad weather coming in tonight. After tomorrow I think it's all put rut.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw my buddy again this morning at 8:30, but he was 75 yds away and I couldn't coax him across the field. I am hoping it is a sign that some new does are coming in and things will pick up again. Fairfield Co.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Hopefully the Jr. orange army will get them up and moving as long as it doesn't push them to far from there current routine...


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

410gage said:


> Spent the morning in a blind with 9 yr old grandson and a muzzleloader. We only saw one deer, but it was a nice buck cruising at 0930 @ 90+ yards. We will be back out there this evening.


Returned PM! Best of luck tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I really done screwed up now.....running late because I had some things to do before hand, but got in the stand like 10min ago and jumped like 5-6 deer all under my treestand....and where they ran to there's gun hunters....because I've already heard several shots in the distance...........I knew this was going to happen(jumping deer)...

Couldnt tell if any were bucks just seen white flags running.

Should of just waiting till the morning my hunt is probably ruin.





Tim


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hunted daylight to dark yesterday only saw one 3 year old 10 pointer at 10 am..Tried to pull another all dayer.Only saw one large bodied buck with a 125 inch rack at 10 am.I finnally had to leave.A youth hunter came in and set up 60 yards from me trying to cut me off.They were banging a set of antlers together for 5 secounds every 10 minutes.After an hour of that I gave up all hope and came home.I'll be back to my property tomorrow.My nephew's son shot a button this morning.When they were leaving they saw one of my big 10's trailing a doe out of my soy bean field.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Another hunt with out seeing a single deer. I'm about to call it quits for the season, never had to work this hard just to put something in the freezer. Beyond frustrating.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

I understand ya on that being frustrating, hunted 9 days up at the familys farms and got shut out several days not even seeing a deer where i used to see 20 in a sit. Really wierd.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Right before dark I heard a loud grunt coming from the thicket to my left looked that way and then heard it again loyd deep grunt....picked up the binos and all I could see was legs walking not sure if the buck was trailing a doe or by himself...then when I was about to climb down heard some deer coming so I hurry up and sneak out of there.

The bad thing about this hunt was the buck walked right by my other stand....will hunt that stand tomorrow.




Tim


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Tim/OH said:


> Right before dark I heard a loud grunt coming from the thicket to my left looked that way and then heard it again loyd deep grunt....picked up the binos and all I could see was legs walking not sure if the buck was trailing a doe or by himself...then when I was about to climb down heard some deer coming so I hurry up and sneak out of there.
> 
> The bad thing about this hunt was the buck walked right by my other stand....will hunt that stand tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Could have been one of the deer you blew out of there on your way to the stand was hot and he was checking that thicket for her. All you need is one hot doe and it's game on bro'!
I'd be back in there tomorrow with that in mind. Good luck!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

nstrut said:


> Could have been one of the deer you blew out of there on your way to the stand was hot and he was checking that thicket for her. All you need is one hot doe and it's game on bro'!
> I'd be back in there tomorrow with that in mind. Good luck!


 Thanks nstrut, I will be in there early tomorrow and early in the evening.....bringing the decoy too.

Good luck to everyone its getting down to crunch time.....november almost over.



Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hunt down wind of the bedding areas... Bucks are cruising for hot does.. DONT GIVE UP!!!  I see 130+ bucks everyday.. some 150s ..  Missed a 160 ish buck today and seen a 200+ but havent seen him in a week... They are out there..


----------



## whunter3 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunted 5 days in a row, finally saw several does and 5 bucks today. I think the bucks are back looking for does. I was sad to see the evening end. Ready to get back out there. Good luck


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

nstrut said:


> Got shut out last night. Hunted a different farm this morning. Shut out again. I'm not sure I've ever gone two sits on these farms w/out seeing a single deer.
> 
> Going to go pop in a Drury DVD so I can remember what a deer looks like. This way if I ever see one again I'll know what it is.


Here's a reminder, and if it helps more this is from public land!!!


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Rattled in and killed my buck at 9am this morning! 2.5yr old 10pt. Strolled in looking real hard for all the comotion. Came to 20yds before I stopped him broadside, and buried an arrow perfectly behind his shoulder. He ran about 70yds before going down. Surprised I didn't get a complete pass through, caught the back half of his heart and boy did that slick trick do some damage. My biggest yet in 3 solid yrs of hunting and i couldnt be happier! 
Only have pics on my phone and not sure how to post them up via that or else I would.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Hunt down wind of the bedding areas... Bucks are cruising for hot does.. DONT GIVE UP!!!  I see 130+ bucks everyday.. some 150s ..  Missed a 160 ish buck today and seen a 200+ but havent seen him in a week... They are out there..


WOW... You must have some nice ground...


----------



## Akers2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Id be happy to just see a buck.. its been a frustrating fall season


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

.. yesterday's hunt...


...Hoyt Vector Turbo....2nd deer in 3 days!!
..making up for "lost" time......

...a BIG THANKS to my buddy GTO63 for letting me hunt on one of his farms!!

...Steve you need to get Pam out there and kill one of those bucks!!!


...on a side note, On the introduction/pre-roll, I did not have my Hunter Orange put on yet......as you can see in the final segment hunter orange was ON!!


..switch to 480p or double click to go to a bigger screen....


----------



## Bucknuts19 (Dec 18, 2007)

Killed in guernsey county on Nov 4


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Back on topic here. The Ohio Rut.

Buddy hit two does with his car yesterday a big momma and a fawn. Neither one smelled like they were in estrous. Saw 3 does in a bean field on my way in. Not a single deer since sun up. This weather isn't helping daytime movement. Very few shots from the youth gun season. No signs of any big boys cruising


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

gonna give it another try in Harrison County this afternoon. Bucks are stil cruising and chasing in western PA.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got back from a week long hunt. I saw three does all week unted everyday except monday because of the monsoon that cam through,


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

The rut is over in darke county

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

Seen chasing yesterday Eve and one dogging a doe this morn near urbana.


----------



## Harleyobsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

Well got my stepson on his first buck! 8 point with huge body and swollen neck Fairfield county...


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a really nice 10 point walk out in front of me as I was driving home from work at 12:20 this afternoon. The potential of getting hit with a car doing 60 mph didn't seem to cross his mind haha. First mature buck I've seen with a swollen neck so far this year.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a big buck tending a doe all morning. They were 60 yds below me just browsing and bedding. He was on lockdown.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Saw a 160 bedded with a doe. Stalked him and missed. Wind swirling caused him to stand up too quick.

Lockdown for sure...


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Nine year old Grandson Joe, and his first deer. A nice 107# field dressed Ohio doe with a muzzleloader Sat eve youth gun weekend. He was cool in the blind - grandpa was a nervous wreck.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

This morning I didn't see anything.....but I heard between 30-40 gunshots in the distance most of them coming from one property.....it sounded like a slaughter house over there no wonder I didnt see anything the deer was all over there.....I mean they was shooting and it was still a little dark out this morning.

In the stand now, didn't jumped no deer like I did yesterday on my walk in...lets see what happens.




Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Forgot to add its pouring down rain right now where Im at....



Tim


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Tim/OH said:


> This morning I didn't see anything.....but I heard between 30-40 gunshots in the distance most of them coming from one property.....it sounded like a slaughter house over there no wonder I didnt see anything the deer was all over there.....I mean they was shooting and it was still a little dark out this morning.
> 
> In the stand now, didn't jumped no deer like I did yesterday on my walk in...lets see what happens.
> 
> ...


A lot of the flurry shooting around was were goose hunters in a quarry and in blinds in picked corn fields. Very little single "deer" hunting shots.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw this one yesterday on the way out shopping with my wife. He was on the hot doe by the edge of the pond. Don't think it is over yet... this was at 1:00 in the afternoon. It is a shame my buck tag is filled...





























This is in Warren County


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

irishhacker said:


> The rut is over in darke county
> 
> Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


I won't fully agree with that. I think we'll see rutting activity all the way through gun season. I just had a 5 bucks w/ a hot doe around me on Friday morning. No shooter's though. It has been a bad year for deer sightings. Hang in there!


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

The rut isn't "over" per say. It's just in a phase where the breeding occurs...


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

Got poured on no deer tonight Dang weather hopefully rain get out and don't eat another tag and license. These Dangr trips get expensive. I do get to visit family tho. 2 days to go.


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

I went out and braved the rain this afternoon. Saw one deer and it was a mature buck that I've seen walking the same trail three times now. He's too far away from my stand to see exactly what he's sporting on the top of his head but seeing him again this evening confirmed that I needed to move a little closer. Waited until he left then moved my stand into a great spot to ambush him next time he comes thru.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck.I sat in the rain tonight.Five fawns and a five pointer.Atleast three of the fawns were buttons.


buckeye bowhntr said:


> I went out and braved the rain this afternoon. Saw one deer and it was a mature buck that I've seen walking the same trail three times now. He's too far away from my stand to see exactly what he's sporting on the top of his head but seeing him again this evening confirmed that I needed to move a little closer. Waited until he left then moved my stand into a great spot to ambush him next time he comes thru.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sat from 2-dark saw a 100 inch 9 pt at 3 and then the rain started. Nothing after that.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

no rain in trumbull. no deer either though. warm & windy.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

410gage said:


> A lot of the flurry shooting around was were goose hunters in a quarry and in blinds in picked corn fields. Very little single "deer" hunting shots.


 You right never thought of that..thats my fault forgot there is a big pond where the shots were coming from and its alway full of ducks and geese...


Tim


----------



## smudley (Jul 31, 2011)

went out this week had my niece and nephew out we seen a lot of deer they were moving good. seen 2 bucks running together and no chasing my niece took her first buck its was only a 3 point but had a big body she was so happy it could have had 1 point love to see young kids out hunting and to have her take a deer on my hunting land even better


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Its lockdown now so I'm sleeping in and going out around 9:30. Saw a 140 today out behind the house around 11:30 but couldn't tell if he was avoiding youths or out seeking. I stepped out with the binos to get a better look at 240 yards and he took off like he had been shot at this weekend. They might be a lil spooky for a couple days but it should be good here in a day or two with a doe that comes in.

Friday I had chasing going down all over the place. 5 bucks, one a nice shooter in the herd chasing around 7 or 8 does through a cut bean field. My go to call at this time of the year is a wheeze or a roar and wheeze combo at dawn. If you get one that is in between his girls, he might get fired up like in the pre rut. Now its time to not be picky but I'm trying to hold out for one.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

Headed up now hope good lord is willing and rain holds out but we see either way ill be sitting and filming. Looks like weather might split us. Big Buck walked rd after we got down yesterday morn so we gonna sit as long as we can bear it keep ya updated. Looking like bad weather Tomm so today might be it


----------



## Deerslayer99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Went out Friday and Saturday in Highland county near Hillsboro. Saw several deer but only 1 decent buck Friday. Only saw 3 deer but all were bucks Saturday with one shooter that I came to full draw on but he stopped behind some brush and I did not want to wound him even though he was limping pretty badly. No noses to the ground just moving like they were bumped. I did hear a shot at 5:45-------A.M. !!!!!!!! Must have been light somewhere close to me but it was real dark where I was!


----------



## hermiehunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Heading back up to Coshocton Wednesday afternoon...hopefully a decent buck or two will still be on their feet on our lease! Anyone in this area still seeing much activity? It doesn't even have to be a "mature" buck to make me proud to tag him...just a good 115-120" buck will do!!!


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

My daughter and I got settled in the stand Satuday morning and right at shooting time I hit a can call and grunted a few times. This guy came running in on a string and stopped at 15 yards. She hit him a little far back and we saw him bed down. Teaching her good bowhunting skills I knew he was gut shot (hunched up) so we sat in the stand for 3 1/2 more hours (I was a wreck, she munched on candy and drank pop). We were finally able to sneak out when he moved behind a tree and bedded back down. We came back 7hrs after the shot and he was right where we left him...he was still very warm so we did the right thing by not pushing him. This was her first deer and is one happy 10 year old!!! I have trail camera pictures of this buck last year and also this year...his rack never got more than pencil thin and both years during rut got broken off at the bases...time for him to go.

The other youth around my place in northern ohio did not fair so well....no big bucks sighted and it appears things have cooled off for now. I saw a group of 5 does and they still had fawns with them...they were just milling along. Last week I saw a lot of chasing and there were multiple nice bucks sighted.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics Ohiohntr! I see on the ODNR website you can send in for a "First Harvest" certificate, and include a pic you send in. I am going to try that later today for my Grandson.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Went out this morning and seen nothing.....cant hunt in the morning tomorrow but will be out everyday after that.





Tim


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

The deer in SE Knox County were up and moving this past weekend! Saw a bunch of deer, most of which were bucks pushing does(a couple good ones too), just could get them close enough to my tree. They were so involved in the does that grunting, weezing, and rattling were all pointless. It has been a VERY SLOW season for me so far, not many deer sightings at all until this past weekend. It seems to be getting better everyday though with the cooler temps and the harvested crops. FINALLY!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..rain all day tomorrow..gonna try Wednesday...before Ta-key day!!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

220 today just got settled in and rattled the horns , here comes mr. 130 with a broken g2 and a little 6 pushin him along . Had to pass at 20 yds . Felt good to get the rush tho.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> 220 today just got settled in and rattled the horns , here comes mr. 130 with a broken g2 and a little 6 pushin him along . Had to pass at 20 yds . Felt good to get the rush tho.


At this point in the game if Mr.130 walks by me he is in deep trouble.


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and I have been hunting Ohio (Muskigum Co) for 6 years now. I have always killed a buck before the 2nd week in November but not this year. I blew it on 3 different bucks from the same stand in one week (I SUCK). I want to come out again before Gun season and wanted to know what the rut activity is like in Central Ohio during this time of year? Will I see much cruising or do u think a lot of deer are on lock down. I was out this past week and saw about 12 diff does with no buck (However no mature does). Give me some info if you could. Thanks. 

Also, anyone have any luck in gun season hunting public? I was thinking about hunting public just to see a little more deer movement on the first day considering few people pressure the farm I hunt.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

When do the bucks start losing their antlers in Northern Ohio? My buddy has been telling me that there is no point in going down after the gun season because the bucks that don't get shot will be losing their antlers. This can not be true, Right??? Thanks guys and gals. Congrats to everyone that has put the smack down on the deer this year so far. Mike


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

nstrut said:


> At this point in the game if Mr.130 walks by me he is in deep trouble.


At this point in the season, my $150 tag is going on a buck,lol. 30"-130".


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

hardwaymike,
i have seen bones in march.....no they still have bones well into next year.


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

What he said....only had a few occasions in late muzzleloader where I have seen bucks horns dropped. Neighbor shot what he thought was a huge doe at 100+ yards...only to find out it was the monster buck we had all been after. That sucked!!!


----------



## Rottylover (Nov 8, 2011)

Hunting Clark Co tonight,got settled in along corn&beans. Didnt climb tree tonight,I wanted to be more mobile so I just took the top of my Summit and sat at bottom of tree. After somebody stopped shooting a .22 rifle,the deer came out. First saw a huge buck,guessing 130 ish. He was real far away to get a good look. He was just cruising and didn't see him anymore. Then a bunch of does started coming out. Again,too far. Tried to head off a doe heading for woods to my left-but I blew it! Oh,I almost forgot,saw three fresh scraes on the way in and a fresh rub or it sure looked fresh,the tree was over 6" in diameter! Could be that big boy I saw tonight. Either way,the rut is still on. Hope this helps. Good luck fellas!


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to hear guys! Thanks for the quick response. Will be back down to Lake La Sue An in a few weeks. Can't hardly wait. It was wierd seeing bucks like that down there. Definately different seeing antlers that would look good with the rest of the deer on the wall,lol.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Late season is a great time to get a big buck and the majority of the bucks will hold there horns thru January


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

Any luck hunting gun on public? I am getting desperate? I will not waste my tag on a 1 1/2 when I can just shoot a doe. 150$ or not, I can shoot a scrubber in PA. 

P.S. I have seen deer with antlers in late march as well.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

> I won't fully agree with that. I think we'll see rutting activity all the way through gun season. I just had a 5 bucks w/ a hot doe around me on Friday morning. No shooter's though. It has been a bad year for deer sightings. Hang in there!


I fully agree!! I shot one of my biggest bucks last year during the end of the first week of gun season and he was chasing hard!!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

I will come and get the deer moving for you!


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

sounds good. where a bouts you from in the burgh? u see crosby's goal?


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

weibs321 said:


> I'm new to the forum and I have been hunting Ohio (Muskigum Co) for 6 years now. I have always killed a buck before the 2nd week in November but not this year. I blew it on 3 different bucks from the same stand in one week (I SUCK). I want to come out again before Gun season and wanted to know what the rut activity is like in Central Ohio during this time of year? Will I see much cruising or do u think a lot of deer are on lock down. I was out this past week and saw about 12 diff does with no buck (However no mature does). Give me some info if you could. Thanks.
> 
> Also, anyone have any luck in gun season hunting public? I was thinking about hunting public just to see a little more deer movement on the first day considering few people pressure the farm I hunt.


Yea I know how you feel I blew my chance a couple times in the past three weeks but there is still plenty of time left. Right now in central its heavy lockdown with does together and smaller bucks hanging together. I have seen two shooters in the past two days without does so they are up and checking scrapes and staging areas looking for a doe almost ready. Its not like cruising in the seeking stage but its more like hunting the pre-rut if you ask me. Stick to bedding areas that are near food in the evening which should lead you close to a shooter. 




HardWayMike said:


> When do the bucks start losing their antlers in Northern Ohio? My buddy has been telling me that there is no point in going down after the gun season because the bucks that don't get shot will be losing their antlers. This can not be true, Right??? Thanks guys and gals. Congrats to everyone that has put the smack down on the deer this year so far. Mike


Hey HardWayMike, a little advice if you wanna get a nice buck is probably to ask your questions on AT and not ask you buddy. He seems like he has hunted for a couple months so now he knows his deer Well bucks start losing their antlers on the last week of December. I know some people that don't know that but I have found two sets of sheds from the same buck around Christmas. I know a great present if you ask me:wink:There will be some bucks that will have racks on the last day of bow season in February so you will always have a chance but the big boys do drop early usually due to the testosterone levels and the order of dominance, since that will be a key factor in how early a certain buck gets to do the breeding. 

If you like to hunt after gun season then you might wanna find a winter food source now to get prepared. After gun season they will be moving to food and you can bet you will find a big buck after gun season if you know where some grain standing or winter plot(rye,wheat,turnips).


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

So you don't recommend hunting pinch points this time of year? My brother Killed a mid 130's on the 17th on a locked down doe and he thinks I have a better shot at hunting the known bedding areas.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

weibs321 said:


> So you don't recommend hunting pinch points this time of year? My brother Killed a mid 130's on the 17th on a locked down doe and he thinks I have a better shot at hunting the known bedding areas.


With what you are giving me I think I would listen to your bro on this one for an evening hunt if you can slip in near the bedding area. If you have some corn near by you probably got a hot spot and if I were you maybe sneak in around the area around 2:15 and look for some scrapes that are opened or sum nice fresh rubs that are near a rub line near the bedding area. 

The pinch points and funnels would be a good sit for a mid-day stand or even a morning stand site. Be a good spot to try to rattle or can a buck into range if one is up and around. You might wanna take your bow and stalk around to look for some sign, with all this rain there will be loads of fresh sign :wink:. I found a nice scrape on my way out tonight.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Way in the stand tonight I jumped about 4 does with a few fawns in the CRP. They all headed in the woods where I was hunting so I wasn't able to get settled in the stand until 3:40. Sat through rain for about an hour and half, and started to regret my decision to sit in rain on my soaked tree stand. Around 5 I decided to rattle and grunt some to stir anything up, 10 min later a nice 130 class buck snuck behind me and I had no clue he was there. It was raining and I was focused on downwind and I didn't hear him coming from upwind until he was 15 yards away behind a fallen tree. He hung around for a sec and then headed straight for the bedding area. I decided to see how he would respond to a wheeze and he froze up around 60 yards out, so I went back to the rattle. He put his head down and came straight towards me and stood up on top of a ridge to look around at 35 yards. Never got a good shot but I know where he is and trying to hold out for a stud.


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

mathews_rage said:


> Way in the stand tonight I jumped about 4 does with a few fawns in the CRP. They all headed in the woods where I was hunting so I wasn't able to get settled in the stand until 3:40. Sat through rain for about an hour and half, and started to regret my decision to sit in rain on my soaked tree stand. Around 5 I decided to rattle and grunt some to stir anything up, 10 min later a nice 130 class buck snuck behind me and I had no clue he was there. It was raining and I was focused on downwind and I didn't hear him coming from upwind until he was 15 yards away behind a fallen tree. He hung around for a sec and then headed straight for the bedding area. I decided to see how he would respond to a wheeze and he froze up around 60 yards out, so I went back to the rattle. He put his head down and came straight towards me and stood up on top of a ridge to look around at 35 yards. Never got a good shot but I know where he is and trying to hold out for a stud.



Good luck. At this point I just want to see a 130's and he's getting my best shot. Seems like these deer aren't moving until lat and really early morn. Hunted last sat and sun until 1:30 and only saw small bucks in the early morn.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw 4 does and fawns on the rain tonight. My booner I'm after was at my corn pile yesterday morning at 7:10am. 
I saw the high winds for the next couple days and now I don't shake my head...I just laugh out loud


----------



## Deerslayer99 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Antlers*



HardWayMike said:


> When do the bucks start losing their antlers in Northern Ohio? My buddy has been telling me that there is no point in going down after the gun season because the bucks that don't get shot will be losing their antlers. This can not be true, Right??? Thanks guys and gals. Congrats to everyone that has put the smack down on the deer this year so far. Mike


You will see them up to the end of January with antlers but I have seen one good sized buck without his during muzzleloader last year. It all depends on weather and their drive to breed.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw an absolute pig with 2 doe last night on the way home from work, this was about 4:30pm. The does were heading towards an old apple orchard, with him in tow. Not chasing or anything, just walking towards food. Biggest live deer I've seen in a couple years...

Sunbury area...


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

all the big bucks are once again out smarting the hunt they are kicked back on small tree lines in your neighbors yard and they are waiting for everything to come to them food is already there and the does wonder in and out Ive been watching 3 farms here in Delaware and long and behold they are still there i have counted 4 different bucks its like they are leasing the farm for the rut i can say this i got a doe for the freezer Fri before youth i took my son no luck i heard more gunshots before opening day good luck there is still time hunt hard be safe and enjoy everyday you get chance


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks weibs, and good luck to you. I hope to get out this evening but I might hold off until tomorrow morning. They are moving well in the evening but you never know when they are up checking so hunt as much as possible until gun season. I saw a shooter on Saturday at 11:30 and one last week on cam checking a scrape at 3:30 and 5:30 so they are checking.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

Well my hunt comes to a close and again I am eating my tag. Weather was horrible and deer weren't moving to good. Sat all day yesterday seen 2 deer both bucks one just bad timing and showed up while I was reaching in bag at 3 then turned walked back thru thicket only decent chance. Back to the heat of southern Ms and work, gotta love Ohio tho. Maybe next time if the lord is willing


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hunter For said:


> all the big bucks are once again out smarting the hunt they are kicked back on small tree lines in your neighbors yard and they are waiting for everything to come to them food is already there and the does wonder in and out Ive been watching 3 farms here in Delaware and long and behold they are still there i have counted 4 different bucks its like they are leasing the farm for the rut i can say this i got a doe for the freezer Fri before youth i took my son no luck i heard more gunshots before opening day good luck there is still time hunt hard be safe and enjoy everyday you get chance


Can a brother get a comma or a period? I think I've read your post 6 times and still haven't quite figured it out........


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

LMAO, Ohioshooter68!!!


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

i didn't know it mattered that much Ive been out of school for a long time and im not writing a book the brothers i was writing to understand everything i was saying is there something i can explain to ya


----------



## Hunter ForLife (Nov 14, 2011)

hdrking2003 said:


> LMAO, Ohioshooter68!!!


 How about you ???????


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hunter For said:


> i didn't know it mattered that much Ive been out of school for a long time and im not writing a book the brothers i was writing to understand everything i was saying is there something i can explain to ya


I'm not a grammar or spelling Nazi. Just saying, it wouldn't hurt to add some commas or periods so some of us wouldn't have to call in a translator to read your posts. I'm sure you have valuable insight to this thread. Just had a hard time reading it...


----------



## mathews-z7 (Nov 22, 2011)

just signed up on here..been reading for the last several days..its been an odd season thats for sure! saw some chasin 2 weeks ago and just some small bucks cruisin mid day since..been hunting columbiana county..any one hunting in this neck of the woods


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not a grammar or spelling nazi either, just trying to understand your thread. I enjoy reading what everyone has to say about their experiences, but I wouldn't mind being able to understand what people are saying. You said the "brothers" that you were writing to would know what you mean but you posted it on the WORLD WIDE WEB in a public forum that everyone reads. Maybe you could try to PM your "brothers" next time and they can unlock your secret code.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

hdrking2003 said:


> I'm not a grammar or spelling nazi either, just trying to understand your thread. I enjoy reading what everyone has to say about their experiences, but I wouldn't mind being able to understand what people are saying. You said the "brothers" that you were writing to would know what you mean but you posted it on the WORLD WIDE WEB in a public forum that everyone reads. Maybe you could try to PM your "brothers" next time and *they can unlock your secret code.*


*Code broken! Ovaltine Secret Decoder for AT did the trick! Now only if they made a decoder for the Ohio rut and deer movement because it has me more baffled than anything right now!*


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

I pulled into my land and drove past a doe with a giant 8 point laying next to her!! 25 yards from my truck, and I kept driving and pulled over couple hundred yards and grabbed my bow with hunting clothes. I stalked to within 35 yards when I was getting ready to draw bow the doe busted me ! Thats the long story short!
Then I laid my bow next to my truck and forgot that I did that and ran flipping over my new bow!!!!!!!!!!! DESTROYED my bow!! There went my evening hunt today!!
I have a back up bow thank the Lord !!!!! What a day!!
I will endure to the end


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

BrentW said:


> I pulled into my land and drove past a doe with a giant 8 point laying next to her!! 25 yards from my truck, and I kept driving and pulled over couple hundred yards and grabbed my bow with hunting clothes. I stalked to within 35 yards when I was getting ready to draw bow the doe busted me ! Thats the long story short!
> Then I laid my bow next to my truck and forgot that I did that and ran flipping over my new bow!!!!!!!!!!! DESTROYED my bow!! There went my evening hunt today!!
> I have a back up bow thank the Lord !!!!! What a day!!
> I will endure to the end


That would make me puke. ukey:


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Weather*

Anyone hunt tonight in central Ohio? Any positive sightings? What's the weather look like out there? Looks like a lot of rain. Planning on coming out on Thanksgiving and hope we run into good deer movement. Please give me an update. Thanks.


Weibs


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

weibs321 said:


> Anyone hunt tonight in central Ohio? Any positive sightings? What's the weather look like out there? Looks like a lot of rain. Planning on coming out on Thanksgiving and hope we run into good deer movement. Please give me an update. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Weibs


Total wash out today in west central Ohio. Deer were on their feet early this afternoon/evening as I expected since I new they had been bedded earlier in the day when the rain was heavy. Still noticing scrapes being worked, which is a good sign this late in the "rut". I've seen total lockdown right now, but that means the bigger bucks will eventually break off of those does and be on their feet cruising and looking for the next available doe. Great time to be in the woods right now. Yes, it will be slow waiting for that cruiser but all you need is that one hot doe to come through and you might have the best day ever. Be careful and enjoy your trip.


P.S. It's great having Sid back.


----------



## athensarcher (Oct 18, 2009)

mathews_rage said:


> Hey HardWayMike, a little advice if you wanna get a nice buck is probably to ask your questions on AT and not ask you buddy. He seems like he has hunted for a couple months so now he knows his deer Well bucks start losing their antlers on the last week of December. I know some people that don't know that but I have found two sets of sheds from the same buck around Christmas. I know a great present if you ask me:wink:There will be some bucks that will have racks on the last day of bow season in February so you will always have a chance but the big boys do drop early usually due to the testosterone levels and the order of dominance, since that will be a key factor in how early a certain buck gets to do the breeding.
> 
> If you like to hunt after gun season then you might wanna find a winter food source now to get prepared. After gun season they will be moving to food and you can bet you will find a big buck after gun season if you know where some grain standing or winter plot(rye,wheat,turnips).


I just want to add my two cents to this topic of bucks shedding antlers. Most bucks hang onto their antlers well into January/February with some holding them into March. Few bucks will actually lose their antlers before the first week of January. One and a half year old deer tend to lose their antlers first. Some does are still coming into heat in January and a bucks testosterone will remain elevated until all does are bred. I begin shed hunting during the second week of February. This spring, I spotted a 140" buck with both sides on during the second week of March. I will however not argue that it is possible that 6.5+ year old bucks may lose testosterone faster due to being beyond prime breeding age. Therefore, may lose their antlers earlier in some cases. 

As far as the deer hunting goes, still been a slow season. Seeing all 2.5 year old and younger bucks and plenty of does on some days. Saturday was a decent day for deer movement but, the swirling winds late in the day were yet another letdown. Sunday looked good but, only managed to hunt a few hours in mid day due to prior obligations. No deer movement from 10-2 for me. Been hoping to have a good buck down before the guns hit the woods in force. We'll see what the weekend brings but, looks like a warm one at this point. Good luck out there guys!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

mathews-z7 said:


> just signed up on here..been reading for the last several days..its been an odd season thats for sure! saw some chasin 2 weeks ago and just some small bucks cruisin mid day since..been hunting columbiana county..any one hunting in this neck of the woods


 sums up my season here in c.c.


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone Hunt Dillion Lake? I am thinking about going there for the first day of gun and want to know what to expect? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## stranger2u_19 (Jul 25, 2011)

never hunted dillion heard theres some nice deer lets us know if u hunt there and how it goes


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw 8 doe this morning driving in 2 different groups not a Buck around.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Usually this thread is hopping right through the post rut. Not this year. Kind of slow. I think it's pretty indicative of the action and kind of season many of us are having. 
Trying to keep my chin up, but this is the third rough season in a row for me. I will say I never give up, even though sometimes it would be easier. I just love being out in nature.
I keep telling myself it only takes a few minutes to be in the right place at the right time. I want to have ten P&Y bucks on the wall before I punch
my final ticket to hunt with the man above. It's a goal I work hard at and take seriously. If it ever stops being fun, I then will know either I need a break or I need to hang the bow up.
I don't ever envision that happening.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i've seen a few yrs. like this in my 47yrs. ,but this is like the one in 71-72 corn was late .......didn't get it off until the first of the yr.
but this south wind is also a bad omen....
i will say two weeks ago was real exciting to say the least(in logan co.)here in hardin co was bad ,my sanctuary never filled up as in yrs. past 
one big 14 pt. monster was killed on the rd. in front of my woods and ,that will take the "hope" out of your hunt.

i'll hunt hard thur-fri-sat-sun to fill a doe tag and hope to see another pig walking by.
i still have 7 farms i've never set foot on yet! i believe i have three stands that have never been sat in yet this yr.

but when they are surrounded by hundreds of ac. of corn it does no good to be there ,and see nothing all day.
gun season opens mon. and i'll bet the numbers will be down this yr. due to the standing corn........BUT!!!!
next yr. we'll see some bigger boys running around and the deer stand a better survival rate too.


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS (Oct 5, 2007)

monday afternoon during the light rain saw a large 8 pt buck cruising, heading to food source where all the does would be. also saw a couple of young bucks. last night after heavy rain stopped i drove around checking a few spots and a lot of doe and one good mature buck in fields checking and chasing does around.. while a little slower than the previous two weeks i think the next week should be pretty productive still. 
best of luck


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

WEEGEE said:


> i've seen a few yrs. like this in my 47yrs. ,but this is like the one in 71-72 corn was late .......didn't get it off until the first of the yr.
> but this south wind is also a bad omen....
> i will say two weeks ago was real exciting to say the least(in logan co.)here in hardin co was bad ,my sanctuary never filled up as in yrs. past
> one big 14 pt. monster was killed on the rd. in front of my woods and ,that will take the "hope" out of your hunt.
> ...


I would disagree about the standing corn comment. I've had a lot of success seeing bucks and does travel the edge line between woods and corn. I've run several cameras and see a lot of activity, especially during the day. I think the deer have to come out of the corn sooner or later. I also see a lot of bucks travel the edge of the corn downwind checking for any hot does. Once the corn comes off I find the activity dwindles and much of the feeding occurs at night. This is when I get back into the woods and see a lot of the action occur there. Here's just one of many pictures of a nice buck traveling between standing corn and the woods (terrible pictures because it's a picture of a picture off my computer, but you get the idea).


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

One question for you guys! Gun season comes in monday and i hunt it every year but i dont know why i have yet to kill a buck during gun season!!! What am i doing wrong? I see tons of bucks during bow season but when gun season come i dont hardly see any deer!!! I hunt close to thickets because i figure they will go there once the shooting starts but i never see em


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

I need some advice for this evening, I have a stand on top of a hill about 70 yards from a field, then one at the bottum of a draw with some fresh tracks around it, my third stand in by a creek and alot of rubs. Can anyone tell me where I might see a deer?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Was back out this morning and seen 0 deer...winds were terrible.

Its really getting down to crunch time for me dec 1 I go back to my normal 9-5 schedule instead of this 12-5 I've been working all november....boss gave me the mornings off for the month of nov...after this the only chance I will get to hunt will be on the weekends.

But as far as the cornfield comment I believe it does effect deer movement....last year I seen numerous bucks and does during the day all november, this year sightings has been far less.



Tim


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..this November has to be the HIGHEST WINDS I have seen in my 35 years of bow hunting Ohio...I suppose this is what it is like hunting in Kansas!!!


.....gonna try this afternoon.....


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

(I would disagree about the standing corn comment.)

i might clarify this when your woods are surrounded by a mile sq corn field ,you'll see little to no action in that woods....
now if 90% gets cut ,then yeah it turns to a hot spot then.
we still have appx 75% corn still standing in this co. and appx 25% beans are still out!
my woods are dead!
now a pencil of woods going out into a corn field i would say you just might have a hot spot.

it's a known fact ,deer will stay in the corn ,until the combines run them out ,on the last pass!


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

Johndeere3390 said:


> I need some advice for this evening, I have a stand on top of a hill about 70 yards from a field, then one at the bottum of a draw with some fresh tracks around it, my third stand in by a creek and alot of rubs. Can anyone tell me where I might see a deer?


I'd hunt near the known bedding areas near the nearest food sources. Hunt the wind my man and hope and pray!


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had similar experiences! I have seen a lot a movement with the heavier hunted areas during the first day of gun. I have hunted several times on private farms with little action. I hear few shots during the first day, however I have had a lot of success during the 2nd gun season in January. This year I am trying to hunt a secluted part of public land.m he it pays off! We will son see.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Johndeere3390 said:


> I need some advice for this evening, I have a stand on top of a hill about 70 yards from a field, then one at the bottum of a draw with some fresh tracks around it, my third stand in by a creek and alot of rubs. Can anyone tell me where I might see a deer?


I would go with the top of the hill for an evening hunt. It all matters where the does are. Once you find them you will see a buck...sometime.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

The weather has been up and down all november.....terrible

On a side note though my friend call me yesterday and said his brother in law got a picture of a 300lb black bear on his trail cam.....and he almost hit the bear with his truck leaving the property.




Tim


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

No kidden Tim..what area was this?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

This was in noble county 30 miles northwest of wheeling.



Tim


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Worst season I can remember in a looong time. Hunt in Geauga & Guernsey counties and hunt long & hard. Rut activity this year so far has been minimal for me. Friends have seen some action but by & large rut activity as a whole has been incredibly slow for most guys that I know. Frustrating as hell..................


----------



## stranger2u_19 (Jul 25, 2011)

went out and enjoyed te roller coaster ride this morning didnt see anyhing went out this evening seen a big bodied buck had 4 point on the right but a small fork on the left i let him go but i might take him next time cause i still havnt taken any deer with my bow cause ive been hunting a huge buck for bout 3 years so i havnt shot any doe but this year i said im taking the first doe i c and i havnt seen one since just small bucks the one 2day and one good shooter lol


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was just told about the bear picture tonight.It was just down the road from me.


Tim/OH said:


> The weather has been up and down all november.....terrible
> 
> On a side note though my friend call me yesterday and said his brother in law got a picture of a 300lb black bear on his trail cam.....and he almost hit the bear with his truck leaving the property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

*Took this buck and saw good action the past few days*

Took this deer Monday afternoon. He was cruising I believe. I will post the story and mor3e pics when I have time here and or another thread- been buried since this. Saw good movement last weekend and on Monday. This was the third buck I saw that afternoon. What do you'all think he'll score ? Hunt from now till gun season. The Lunar tables look really strong. Good luck to all.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...beautiful evening hunt....saw 6 deer.....4 fawns and 2 mature does...no bucks....


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Tim/OH said:


> This was in noble county 30 miles northwest of wheeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I've always said that SW PA, the northern panhandle of WV, and along the Ohio River in OH in that same area is prime habitat for bear. I always thought we'd be naive to think none lived in the area.
Please post the pic when you get it. I'd love to see it.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I said weeks ago that I thought it would be a trickle rut.I think all the dark,rainy weather in Oct. triggered some of the does into early estrous.So based on what part of the state you were in and the amount of dark rainy weather you received the rut varied.With so many does and a constant supply of estrous does the bucks just don't need to search as hard to find them.I've seen years like this before but not this extreme.The does were starting to go into estrous before the bucks were even in pre rut mode.Of course I could just be stupid and believe the rut just has not started yet.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Hunter4Ever said:


> Took this deer Monday afternoon. He was cruising I believe. I will post the story and mor3e pics when I have time here and or another thread- been buried since this. Saw good movement last weekend and on Monday. This was the third buck I saw that afternoon. What do you'all think he'll score ? Hunt from now till gun season. The Lunar tables look really strong. Good luck to all.


That's a beautiful buck. LOVE the brow tines! Some pretty nice camo too! Congrats!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats,great buck.


Hunter4Ever said:


> Took this deer Monday afternoon. He was cruising I believe. I will post the story and mor3e pics when I have time here and or another thread- been buried since this. Saw good movement last weekend and on Monday. This was the third buck I saw that afternoon. What do you'all think he'll score ? Hunt from now till gun season. The Lunar tables look really strong. Good luck to all.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

nice buck ....mid to upper 140's.....146-148
it doesn't matter nice for sure


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a real dandy buck there. Congratulations ! Awesome mass with great tine length. My favorite is the brows and thats what breaks this buck over the 150". Gross I'd say 154"


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

hunter4ever said:


> took this deer monday afternoon. He was cruising i believe. I will post the story and mor3e pics when i have time here and or another thread- been buried since this. Saw good movement last weekend and on monday. This was the third buck i saw that afternoon. What do you'all think he'll score ? Hunt from now till gun season. The lunar tables look really strong. Good luck to all.


 nice buck , i'd say 147


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

As I have said, I only saw heavy rutting activity from the 4th-9th. But tonight I saw several deer that looked like things are picking up a little again. I subscribe to the fluid rut theory, with the weather having does trickle in this year. I did have a spike cream Bucky (my decoy) tonight, which was the first time I've ever seen that. All in all, today was much better than I've had in these last couple weeks. Not great, but at least a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

nstrut said:


> I've always said that SW PA, the northern panhandle of WV, and along the Ohio River in OH in that same area is prime habitat for bear. I always thought we'd be naive to think none lived in the area.
> Please post the pic when you get it. I'd love to see it.


 I see what I can do..



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> I was just told about the bear picture tonight.It was just down the road from me.


Thats wild, be careful out there no telling how many more could be lurking around.




Tim


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

nstrut said:


> That's a beautiful buck. LOVE the brow tines! Some pretty nice camo too! Congrats!


Thanks Nstrut! Had him rough scored right at 160" As a typical 9 point. Talked to a friend who saw good movement today in Athens county. Based on the lunar tables looks like it will be good for the next few days. Good luck again to all!


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

That would be awesome to know a bear could be near. Yea the bulk of the rut in my area was Nov 5-10. It still wasn't like last year daytime movement but we also had a good snap with snow last year on the 5th. I think the best chasing this year happened at night near corn. 

For now though it's still good activity for a few more days. I saw 3.5 yr old chasing 4 does today into corn. It was full dogging like they were being chased by a truck. The big boys will be up. Bout hit a 160+ nose to ground in the truck leaving a couple nights ago.


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

My dad seen a bear outside of ironton about 5 yrs ago he had pics on his old cell phone


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

z7master167 said:


> One question for you guys! Gun season comes in monday and i hunt it every year but i dont know why i have yet to kill a buck during gun season!!! What am i doing wrong? I see tons of bucks during bow season but when gun season come i dont hardly see any deer!!! I hunt close to thickets because i figure they will go there once the shooting starts but i never see em


Here is my strategy, since I don't know the area you hunt you may find simulairties. The mature bucks will usually continue moving near food sources on Monday. Once the shots pick up or your neighbors start jumping them they will hunker down in thickets like u said. If they arent shot at then they may find staging areas near a doe sanctuary to look for a hot doe and chase one to cover. Every year does will find out it's gun season and start herding near cover but usually the big bucks wont be with them. They will be watching in cover near by for the does and hunters so it's minimal movement for them.

A couple good strategies, first of all the best one is hunt escape routes where deer funnel from being jumped nearby. It can be really intense later in the week when deer herd together, you can see a lot of deer this way. The next is if you have a low pressure area or no one hunting is near you, spot and stalk. A few years ago I watched two bucks enter a thicket so I spot and stalked it and ended up getting a 148" 10pt. He was with two other bucks that were in the 130s and one other that was 150+. You can walk right by one at 10 yards and they won't jump up unless it's not thick enough.
Hope it helps z7 and good luck man.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

mathews_rage said:


> That would be awesome to know a bear could be near. Yea the bulk of the rut in my area was Nov 5-10. It still wasn't like last year daytime movement but we also had a good snap with snow last year on the 5th. I think the best chasing this year happened at night near corn.
> 
> For now though it's still good activity for a few more days. I saw 3.5 yr old chasing 4 does today into corn. It was full dogging like they were being chased by a truck. The big boys will be up. Bout hit a 160+ nose to ground in the truck leaving a couple nights ago.


Be careful what you wish for. Here in Virginia our bear population has exploded and our deer and turkey population has went to down ever since. They will eat you out of house and home.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is the buck I shot Monday.Far from the 160 I saw a couple weeks ago. With gun season on Monday he looked pretty good.If I would have seen the broken G4 and another kicker broken he would have walked.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Nothing new last night. Saw 8 deer. 3 were bucks. No shooters. The bucks were chasing and seeking though pretty intense. 
I'm getting burnt out to say the least. Mark Drury rated the rut a 5 this year.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

this year has been a bummer so far but you know what they say, it's not over until it's over...

i've been sick with a cold for 2 weeks now, lol... would have been better already but can't keep myself out of the cold weather (for work and hunting). also can't get caught up on my sleep with football DVR'ed at home when i get back in from hunting...  goodluck to all you guys that aren't tagged out yet!


----------



## mathews-z7 (Nov 22, 2011)

saw some action in columbiana county this morning..lil 3pt chasin was nice to see.havnt seen any chasin since the 14th..anybody else out and about?


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was out last night from 3:00 to dark, saw a 6 pt. and a doe not together. That was it for last night. Was out this morning in the same stand until about 10:00, didn't see a thing. This is in Greene Co.


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

been hunting are sweet spot for the last month,,,for years now we could go sit any stand in the 98 acres and see alot of does, alot of little bucks,and approx. 15 shooters a year....this year i killed a doe on opening day and think it might have been the only one on the property.. still seeing the occasional little guy cruisin thru but no does or shooters,,definetly the strangest season I've seen in years. Put a couple feeders out today in hopes that we can break all the night movement.


----------



## BushTailButcher (Sep 26, 2011)

Seen a 130-140 class buck chasing a doe today in Pike Co. He wouldn't leave her side. Stuck like glue!!! I think the next couple of days before gun season will be good. Hopefully I can score before the guns start booming!!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was talkin to a buddy of my fathers this past weekend that lives outside of Bladensburg, OH(in between Mt. Vernon and Coshocton), and he was telling us about the bear that lives in his back woods. Said that she has been back there for the past few years and then he proceeded to show us pictures of her and 2 little cubs that she had last year! If she was able to find a male out there to mate with, who knows how many bears are actually in the area! YIKES! Gives me something to think about as I walk to my stand in the pitch black woods, being as my hunting ground is only about 3-5 miles from his house!


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

*any luck out there*

I'm heading out to Muskigum tonight for 2.5 days days of bowhunting before gun season. Has anyone had any rut action these past 2 days? Let me know guys. Thanks.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

weibs321 said:


> I'm heading out to Muskigum tonight for 2.5 days days of bowhunting before gun season. Has anyone had any rut action these past 2 days? Let me know guys. Thanks.


i've been seeing small-pope and young sized bucks by themselves feeding, and doe groups feeding by themselves as well... these deer's patterns deffinately keep you on your toes, from one year to the next they can change their patterns completely....(not talking about the timing of the rut, just in general)


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

hdrking2003 said:


> I was talkin to a buddy of my fathers this past weekend that lives outside of Bladensburg, OH(in between Mt. Vernon and Coshocton), and he was telling us about the bear that lives in his back woods. Said that she has been back there for the past few years and then he proceeded to show us pictures of her and 2 little cubs that she had last year! *If she was able to find a male out there to mate with, who knows how many bears are actually in the area!* YIKES! Gives me something to think about as I walk to my stand in the pitch black woods, being as my hunting ground is only about 3-5 miles from his house!


Well, she had to get pregnant some how to have those cubs, right?:wink:


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

When mt grandpa was picking me up from my yesterday morning I spooked a 10 pointer that ran withen 40 yards of his stand but I never saw the deer


----------



## bigbuckdown1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got back from a 4.5 day hunt in Tuscarawas County. To say the hunting was bad would be giving it a HUGE understatement. Cameraman and I spent roughly 40-45 hours on stand during those days and saw exactly 9 deer. 4 does on Saturday evening, 2 does and 1 buck on Sunday morning, 0 deer on Monday, 1 fawn doe on Tue evening and one buck on Wed evening. 

I know the horrible weather played a part in our deer activity but 9 deer with that many hours put in a tree will drive a man away from hunting...


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

bigbuckdown1975 said:


> I just got back from a 4.5 day hunt in Tuscarawas County. To say the hunting was bad would be giving it a HUGE understatement. Cameraman and I spent roughly 40-45 hours on stand during those days and saw exactly 9 deer. 4 does on Saturday evening, 2 does and 1 buck on Sunday morning, 0 deer on Monday, 1 fawn doe on Tue evening and one buck on Wed evening.
> 
> I know the horrible weather played a part in our deer activity but 9 deer with that many hours put in a tree will drive a man away from hunting...


are you shooting that bow @ 70lbs.?


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Next 2 days should be good before the rain Sunday


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Seen 2 nice shooters on the way over to my spot this morning but didnt see a deer in the woods


----------



## bigbuckdown1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

shec6135 said:


> are you shooting that bow @ 70lbs.?


I assume you're speaking of my Mathews Z7? Yes.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Yesterday went hunting in the morning and evening.....seen 0 deer

This morning....seen 0 deer

The past two days seen like the deer would be on there feet....guess not.



Tim


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

tim/oh said:


> yesterday went hunting in the morning and evening.....seen 0 deer
> 
> this morning....seen 0 deer
> 
> ...


all the deer in ohio r dead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............... Seen it with my own eyes ..........


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

* Wasnt hunting today..But i saw enough action to get me excited again.Over around Chandlersville ohio(muskingum county)..Saw 2 bucks right around 120s or 130s fighting..Pretty neat!An then a 140s came over the hill behind them an was chasing a does...Got home (licking,muskingum,perry border)And saw a 140s chasing a does about 400yrds from my house..I aint much at scoring but the fella i know does pretty well an he guesstimated when we saw them..I woulda shot any of them .. *


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw -0- this morning, sat until 10:30am and packed it up.

Made up for it this afternoon though, went to a different farm and saw 15. All does and yearlings, until the last 1 at last light....I was getting ready to pack it up and heard him coming, I had to watch through the binos as a large 10 point passed through my shooting lane, way to dark to shoot. I'll be there in the AM though.

Not much info for a rut thread, as none of the deer I saw were rutting. But it was a fun afternoon...


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

ohioarcher36 said:


> all the deer in ohio r dead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............... Seen it with my own eyes ..........


 i agree all gone dissapeared maybe the guy that said the aliens got them was right?


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Didnt go hunting this morning...slept in, I'll sure I didn't miss anything.


What did everyone else see?



Tim


----------



## mathews-z7 (Nov 22, 2011)

saw one doe at 6am right under me with my flash light other than that a big zero!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Tim/OH said:


> Didnt go hunting this morning...slept in, I'll sure I didn't miss anything.
> 
> 
> What did everyone else see?
> ...


Tim,

I had the first two weeks of November off on vacation. I was in the tree every day, including six all-day sits. I hunted three different farms. 

For a total and including this morning, I've seen 23 deer. That is TOTAL! Of those deer, I've only seen 4 mature doe's all season. That is unreal.
I've seen two shooter's from the stand, but they were not even close. 

I've seen yearling's and immature scrub bucks and that is about it. Some of the days there wasn't a squirrel or songbird to be found. Eerily quiet.

As of today, trail cam pics in the area still show all movement is at night. There is a fresh scrape near one of my stands and they are still tearing it up.

I'm mentally tired and frustrated. This is by far my worst season ever and last year wasn't a good one either.

I know two things. 1. All the deer aren't dead. 2. I haven't taken the right steps to adjust to their patterns apparently. 



Tim


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Tim/OH said:


> Didnt go hunting this morning...slept in, I'll sure I didn't miss anything.
> 
> 
> What did everyone else see?
> ...


I hunted all day yesterday and didn't see a deer. ukey: I hunted until 11 AM today and saw 2 yearling doe's. This evening, I might just give it a break. It's warm and the winds are really bad in my area.


----------



## AF DEER SLAYER (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ross County Rut*

The Rut in Ross County produced a few Big Bucks. Just depended on where you were. Most hunters were successful hunting edges of farm fields. I was one of the lucky ones! Harvested a big 10 point with 4 good size stickers on veterans day, some would say it was a 14 point. I tried attching a photo dont know if it worked or not, but I have it on my profile page.


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

HardWayMike said:


> At this point in the season, my $150 tag is going on a buck,lol. 30"-130".


Why not just shoot a doe and let the small buck grow another year....


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

hankfan said:


> why not just shoot a doe and let the small buck grow another year....


because then i can't say i got a buck .


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

...


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

In Harrison County seems like the bucks are back to feeding. No chasing, just waiting for the next batch of doe to go into heat


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

For the first time in 2 months I saw 0 deer this morning 
I'm laying down the bow and hunting with a gun Monday! 
I wanted to sleep in so bad this morning too! I'm not hunting till Monday now.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sat out today from 11:00 to 5:00(had to go in early) didn't see anything but squirrels. Solunar tables showed good movement period today and I was sitting over a travel route with three trails coming together. Saw lots of fresh tracks...but no deer. This was in Greene co.


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW has this been a tough season mentally!!!!! I have been skunked the last 4 times out... Not sure whats going on but this is by FAR the worst season I have ever had... Gonna take the climber out in the AM and try out a new farm that hasnt been hunted yet this year in the afternoon and hopefully I will see at least One deer..


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Get ready for the rain. If its not to hard the deer should move.


----------



## roush64 (Nov 22, 2011)

First time on this forum. I have really enjoyed reading along this season. I am still pretty new to deer hunting and was wondering how much movement you can expect starting Mon. with the possibility of 2-3 inches of rain from now to Wed. morning?


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

bigbuckdown1975 said:


> I assume you're speaking of my Mathews Z7? Yes.


 you're underspined big time, 340's maybe even 300's with your set-up


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

roush64 said:


> First time on this forum. I have really enjoyed reading along this season. I am still pretty new to deer hunting and was wondering how much movement you can expect starting Mon. with the possibility of 2-3 inches of rain from now to Wed. morning?


right before and directly after the deer will be on their feet. that's my bet for a regular day, but consideringv it's gun season i predict monday they'll be runningv around like mad then the rest of the week they'll almost seem non-existant... i'm ready for gun season to be over, this youth gun season really blows as well...


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Saw my first chasing this year. A nice 8pt, probably 140's chasing a doe through someones backyard.This was about 3:30 this evening Watched him for about 5 minutes.On the way home saw about 15 deer in the fields, about 5:00 Also, was out from 6:30 to 10:00 in the woods, didn't see a single deer.

This is all in Greene Co.


----------



## BushTailButcher (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know where the bucks are still chasing. I have seen several bucks the last 4 days, and none of them where even close to does, let alone chasing. The two nice bucks I seen were just walking back from feeding to bedding areas. I think the rut is over down here by the River. Let the gun hunters have their fun now. I am going to take a week off. Then grab my bow and go back out for the second rut. Can't wait!!


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

I can shoot a doe in my backyard. I wouldn't really shoot a "small" year and a half old buck that was a joke. notice the "lol".


----------



## bigbuckdown1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

shec6135 said:


> you're underspined big time, 340's maybe even 300's with your set-up


I don't shoot the Axis anymore, forgot to update my profile. I'm shooting CX Maxima Hunter in the 250 spine now....plenty of arrow for my setup. Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

BushTailButcher said:


> I don't know where the bucks are still chasing. I have seen several bucks the last 4 days, and none of them where even close to does, let alone chasing. The two nice bucks I seen were just walking back from feeding to bedding areas. I think the rut is over down here by the River. Let the gun hunters have their fun now. I am going to take a week off. Then grab my bow and go back out for the second rut. Can't wait!!


Greene Co....


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well looks like i'm getting my wish!
rain yesterday and high winds and raining again today.....with 75% standing corn yet.

one buddy said he only heard two shots all morning yesterday.
today i saw no one out!

i watched a guy shelling corn yesterday in southern mi after 1 round the deer were going back in on the other side of the field,that were scared out on the first pass!

hope the rain continues through wed too!


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Rain all week only means one thing...Saturday is going to sound like WWIII...Not even sure about going out...Have a neighbor to the farm I hunt that like to do target practice on the back of his property and noticed this year he has ground blind set up...My stands are only about 200 yards from that spot...
Saturday normally sounds like a good day with the temps dropping again...???


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yesterday morning in central ohio had a 160-170" class buck chase a doe all over a cut corn field for about 25 minutes didn't even pay attention to a couple bangs that were fairly close, not sure if she was in heat or if he was just hoping she was.....


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

FYI
Ohio corn harvest 76% complete compared to 100% a year ago. And the soybean harvest 95% complete compared to 100% a year ago. 

http://ocj.com/crops/ohios-crop-progress-report-november-28th/


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

*sheriffs*

I was scouting to hang a stand on sunday and I ran into a kid. I accidentally crossed on his land (8 acres and I had permission to hunt the surrounding 120 acres) and he said he owned it. I said no prob and I will get out. I went to hang my stand a 50 yds down on the property I have permission to hunt. The kid actually said I could hunt his land and I said Im not going to. We talked for about 30mins about deer hunting and strategy and we wished each other luck and parted ways. After I decided not to hang my stand and hunt one of my current stands, I was walking out of the woods and the kid busted out with his two brothers. He claimed that I was tough-talking him and that I HIT HIM! The 3 high school kids were Mother F'ing" me the whole was back while the sheriffs were waiting for me. The kid made up some elaborate story to try to get me arrested for some reason! They claimed that I had a gun when they called the sherifs and that I was fighting with the kid. I told the cop the whole story and he interrogated the kid because he knew he was lying. The cop asked him where his mark was and the kid obviously had no marks because nothing happened. The kid started crying and they let me go. I went back to look at the property line and I was actually on the Rail Roads Property. I LOVE HAVING HIGH SCHOOL KIDS making up lies and THREATENING TO BEAT MY A_ _! Get this: I'm a high school teacher too! Love people who own 8 acres and think they can keep people out of the whole woods. Obviously I didn't hunt that spot the first day and my whole hunt was down hill after that along with the 3 inches of rain we received! Hope you all had a better hunt!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

where was this ?


----------



## weibs321 (Nov 21, 2011)

Muskingum County! Now I am half scared to go back to the woods especially by myself and they know my car! They have also been stealing the landowners stands as well!


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Get a local high school ******* to beat him up. Problem solved.


----------



## ryryu (Sep 17, 2010)

BushTailButcher said:


> I don't know where the bucks are still chasing. I have seen several bucks the last 4 days, and none of them where even close to does, let alone chasing. The two nice bucks I seen were just walking back from feeding to bedding areas. I think the rut is over down here by the River. Let the gun hunters have their fun now. I am going to take a week off. Then grab my bow and go back out for the second rut. Can't wait!!


Opening day, I saw 3 different (smaller) bucks chasing does on separate occasions (southern OH). They clearly were in heat, b/c those bucks didn't have a care in the world (nose to the ground, running after them, ignoring any grunt calls, etc)- while the does were running for their lives. I would never think that the rut would span into gun season, but seeing chasing 3 separate times in one day made me believe it. I also saw aggressive chasing last week, the day before Thanksgiving. So, can't explain it all, but I'm going to try to get out again this week just in case rut is still happening.


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Rut is still happening in Washington County. My Father in law shot a 130s class 9pt trailing a doe on a ridge, opening morning of gun season. And a 1.5 yr old 8pt was trailing both of them.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Went put yesterday morning and seen 0 deer but the weather was terrible high winds and rain...

Might go out tomorrow morning....we'll see.

Got a bunch of trailcam photos develop today

Tim


----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

went out monday morning on a piece of property i have hunted all year. i pull in and there sits a truck with 2 guys in it they decided to just hunt this property. they had no idea where they were just took it upon themselves to hunt in this spot today.... when they found out the river had flooded the whole area they pulled up to my truck and said it was flooded and they were going someplace else, so they drove down the road a mile and parked on a piece of property that is posted religiously and often, and they just make theirselves at home! still having no idea where they were!
gotta love the gun hunters! no respect, no morals, and no CLUE!!!

also never had a single hunter in there all bow season!


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

Great weather, cool a lil bit of wind. I have a great feeling about this evening.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiobuck74 said:


> went out monday morning on a piece of property i have hunted all year. i pull in and there sits a truck with 2 guys in it they decided to just hunt this property. they had no idea where they were just took it upon themselves to hunt in this spot today.... when they found out the river had flooded the whole area they pulled up to my truck and said it was flooded and they were going someplace else, so they drove down the road a mile and parked on a piece of property that is posted religiously and often, and they just make theirselves at home! still having no idea where they were!
> gotta love the gun hunters! no respect, no morals, and no CLUE!!!
> 
> also never had a single hunter in there all bow season!


Unreal!! I tell you what, I would be afraid to hunt a piece of private property I didn't have permission to hunt on for fear of being shot by the landowner, especially if it was posted. Never ceases to amaze me the amount of ignorant people out there in this world!!


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw a 2 1/2 year old scent checking does this afternoon


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Sitting in the stand with my trusty 870 yesterday morning, saw 4 small bucks hounding a doe pretty hard. She was definitely in heat...

Coshocton county...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

10 does and one spike tonight.....young does were running hard (playing) but, no big bones around them!


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

saw 5 does, one large and four young ones. Good size flock of turkeys walked by, I stopped counting at 30. Later on way home I had a good size 8 point run in front of me chasing a doe. Talked to my good buddy on up the road from me and he watched a nice 10 point chasing a doe yesterday. The one youngs may be hot now.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw some real intense chasing on Nov 30th and Dec 1st missed a 140 @ 60 yds with my shotgun it sucked.


----------



## lb74hd (Oct 3, 2011)

want to thank every one for all the info on hunting the rut im a avvot gun hunter but scince picking up a bow and trying to hunt the rut it is much more enjoyable than gun will i put down my gun probley not but it just extened my huntting season.and boy do i have a lot more to learn


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

glad this is the last day ,for awhile......


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Deer are already herding up in darke county. Saw 8 does together yesterday at 1 p.m.

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Heading out around three today to bow hunt,see what happens


----------



## Georgia316 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to Washington county Wednesday. This is my first trip to Ohio. Any suggestions on what to look for or how to hunt in Ohio? Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

15 does chased all am by two basket rack bucks few shot ops on the bucks but everytime the does came close to being in range they were ran by the bucks. Did have a big doe bust my scent where I walked in with my new bogs!! must not have let them air out long enough even sprayed them down a few times.. thos was southern Marion county.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

After a long season of missed opportunities, I finally connected on this buck. I had had a few run ins with him and trail cam pics of him working a branch.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a large buck chasing a doe past me last night. He is a deer that I have not seen on my 5 cams all year. Second rut in full swing.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

saw a fairly strong beginning to the second run at the end of gun season. had a couple hot does running and bucks grunting all over the place.


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Seen alot of does bunching up this evening but on the way to work this morn I got a chance to see a huge 12 chasing a doe HARD at the local airport near rocky fork lake.. I dont think she was going to be able to keep him off her much longer.. I havent been out since sunday before last so hopefully I'll see a little action in the AM..


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Seen alot of does bunching up this evening but on the way to work this morn I got a chance to see a huge 12 chasing a doe HARD at the local airport near rocky fork lake and the pic doesnt do him much justice but you get the idea.. I dont think she was going to be able to keep him off her much longer.. I havent been out since sunday before last so hopefully I'll see a little action in the AM..


----------



## ryryu (Sep 17, 2010)

OhioBigBuck said:


> Seen alot of does bunching up this evening but on the way to work this morn I got a chance to see a huge 12 chasing a doe HARD at the local airport near rocky fork lake and the pic doesnt do him much justice but you get the idea.. I dont think she was going to be able to keep him off her much longer.. I havent been out since sunday before last so hopefully I'll see a little action in the AM..


That's awesome...I grew up just down the road from that airport if you're on North Shore Drive...I know the bucks weren't as big as they are today back then that's for sure (20-30 yrs ago)! 
Several days ago, I saw a big 8 trailing behind a group of does near Columbus- but he wasn't aggressive and his neck wasn't as big as you would see during peak rut...I'm guessing 2nd rut, although I saw chasing all through November this year (mostly Southern OH)...it was an odd rutting month from what I saw...


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

I took a walk thru a neighbor's unpicked corn field today - his land borders on my woodlot - and the enormous amount of deer sign and deer damage is unreal. With a few more 20 deg mornings like this morning - maybe he can get his combine back into the field without burying it.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Went out this morning and saw 3 does about 150 yards away by themselves. Also saw a coyote but no shots. I did get one of them during gun season. Anybody seeing any 2nd rut activity in Licking county? I will be out again in the morning and hopefully have something good to post about.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Told my buddy earlier about what I heard here about the 2nd rut. He was like whatever. He just called he shot a 17" wide 10 pt trailing some does. Followed by "You were right boy." There is a significant age gap between us. Thanks AT


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

So whats the status on the second rut?


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Johndeere3390 said:


> So whats the status on the second rut?


In my opinion very close to over. I saw action last week.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Second rut is on and full swing today. They were 2 young bucks (10 and 8pt) pushing along 8 does. It was more of a fast walk but I can't remember the last time Ive seen 10 deer all walk in a line on the same trail for over 150 yards.


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

Watched this buck through out bow season....just couldnt get him into range of my bow. He was chasing 3 does the friday evening of gun season (wouldnt you know he was with in 40 yards, when im sitting with a gun and not a bow). I wish i would have gotten him with my bow, but decided to take him with my browning 12gauge instead because the night before i ran a group of one hit wonders off my ground that just decided to push a woods because it was there. Thankfully i got to them before they pushed it. I didnt want to let him go and have the same group of guys come through when i wasnt in my stand. Taxidermist guessed theis guy to be about 5.5 years old. He only had a couple of teeth left. Has an incredible paddle tine and his brow tines are pretty spectacular too. 13 point. 
Good luck to all ......except poaching tresspassing one hit wonders. i hope it rains all weekend this weekend. Keep the numbers down on these so called hunters.


----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

i agree totally! never seen the lack of respect and morals in my life...
i always heard ohio gun hunters were bad but never thought it would be this bad..
good luck to all the bowhunters out there i have yet to connect..
tresspassers have cost me an oportunity at a 150" deer they just decided this was a good place to hunt...
i know every gun hunter is not the same but, there are alot that are not very respectful!



baseknox said:


> View attachment 1227669
> 
> 
> Watched this buck through out bow season....just couldnt get him into range of my bow. He was chasing 3 does the friday evening of gun season (wouldnt you know he was with in 40 yards, when im sitting with a gun and not a bow). I wish i would have gotten him with my bow, but decided to take him with my browning 12gauge instead because the night before i ran a group of one hit wonders off my ground that just decided to push a woods because it was there. Thankfully i got to them before they pushed it. I didnt want to let him go and have the same group of guys come through when i wasnt in my stand. Taxidermist guessed theis guy to be about 5.5 years old. He only had a couple of teeth left. Has an incredible paddle tine and his brow tines are pretty spectacular too. 13 point.
> Good luck to all ......except poaching tresspassing one hit wonders. i hope it rains all weekend this weekend. Keep the numbers down on these so called hunters.


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

any one done any good with the cooler temps???


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Saw a 140+ dogging a doe today in an open field at 3pm.

Also have had 3 all out fights on my camera last two nights over my feeder. Each lasting 5 minutes or so.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Two nights in a row i've been busted by does/bucks coming from the wide open fields....
One doe and two bucks last night......6 does and one buck tonight .....came across a 200ac corn field right to me ....but downwind appx 30yrds.......game over!


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

baseknox said:


> View attachment 1227669
> 
> 
> Watched this buck through out bow season....just couldnt get him into range of my bow. He was chasing 3 does the friday evening of gun season (wouldnt you know he was with in 40 yards, when im sitting with a gun and not a bow). I wish i would have gotten him with my bow, but decided to take him with my browning 12gauge instead because the night before i ran a group of one hit wonders off my ground that just decided to push a woods because it was there. Thankfully i got to them before they pushed it. I didnt want to let him go and have the same group of guys come through when i wasnt in my stand. Taxidermist guessed theis guy to be about 5.5 years old. He only had a couple of teeth left. Has an incredible paddle tine and his brow tines are pretty spectacular too. 13 point.
> Good luck to all ......except poaching tresspassing one hit wonders. i hope it rains all weekend this weekend. Keep the numbers down on these so called hunters.





Nice buck and congrats.. I went out the tuesday of gun and had both the muzzle loader and bow in the truck and decided to take the bow just incase something like that happened.. Just dont enjoy gun hunting as much as I used to..


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Will be out in the morning if it isn't pouring down rain....last time I was out was last saturday morning seen a doe with her fawns....they never came into range.




Tim


----------



## baseknox (Nov 2, 2011)

yea, im the same way. I dont enjoy gun hunting near as much as bow. Theres nothing in the world like good bow hunting.  i always have my bow in the truck...wish i would have chosen to take it that night....


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone even been seeing deer? I set up a feeder 2 weeks ago just trying to get a doe and it hasnt been touched?


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

fmf979 said:


> Has anyone even been seeing deer? I set up a feeder 2 weeks ago just trying to get a doe and it hasnt been touched?


My feeder is using 50-75# of corn a day - all night time feeding and all deer. Tons of them. A lot of fighting going on around the feeder. 3-5 minute hard core buck fights.


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

fmf979 said:


> Has anyone even been seeing deer? I set up a feeder 2 weeks ago just trying to get a doe and it hasnt been touched?



Ive got a pic of one deer in a month on my corn.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

The 2015 Thread is now up and running.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2949570&highlight=Ohio+Rut+Update+Board


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

This years thread is up now.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

